#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-02
<vubuntor409> cho minh hoi co ai bjt cach gui mail exchange noi bo k?
<Stanley00> vubuntor409: chào bạn, có phải bạn cần tìm cái này không http://www.3c.com.vn/Story/vn/hotrokhachhang/traodoikinhnghiem/legmailserver/2008/1/33959.html
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt từng bước Exchange Server 2003 - Cai dat tung buoc Exchange Server 2003 - www.3c.com.vn - www.3c.com.vn (at www.3c.com.vn)
<vubuntor576> alo....co ai k nhi....chi minh hoi ve Ubuntu 11.04
<codai2810> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor576> minh moi update len phien ban moi nhung khi vao thi chi co man hinh k ah...con cac chuc nang thi an mat tieu roi
<codai2810> sau khi đăng nhập?
<codai2810> có thanh panel bên trên ko?
<vubuntor576> k co luon
<vubuntor576> khi do minh phai login voi che do ubuntu classic
<vubuntor576> nhung che do ubuntu thi k thay gi ca
<Stanley00> vubuntor576: trước khi update máy có cài compiz hay emerald gì không?
<vubuntor576> k cai gi het....minh de nguyen tu luc cai ma
<vubuntor576> minh k biet co phai do cau hinh may k nhi
<vubuntor576> minh dang dung laptop msi wind notebook
<Stanley00> vậy bạn thử chạy lệnh unity --reset rồi log in lai thử sem
<vubuntor576> nhu vay co the mat chuong trinh minh cua phien ban truoc
<Stanley00> chương trình nào vậy bạn?
<vubuntor576> netbeans ma
<Stanley00> à những cài đó thì không ảnh hưởng nhiều lắm đâu, nó chỉ reset unity thôi mà?
<vubuntor576> noi chung la minh k muon a huong den du lieu cua phien ban truoc nen minh moi update chu k da cai lai tu dau roi
<vubuntor576> vay dung unity --rest co van de gi k nhi
<afterlastangel> ko
<afterlastangel> nó cho mọi thứ về ban đầu thôi :D
<vubuntor576> minh dung lenh unity --reset thi k thay chay duoc
<afterlastangel> dùng ở đâu?
<vubuntor576> k biet cu phap co dung k
<vubuntor576> dung ternimal
<afterlastangel> uh
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> hôm trước mình còn dùng đc mà
<afterlastangel> nó reset hết mấy cái thiết lập này nọ
<vubuntor576> hihi...k biet nua
<vubuntor576> tai ternimal, minh type: unity --reset
<vubuntor576> thi thay xuat hien thong bao
<vubuntor576> root@takashi-laptop:/home/takashi# unity --reset Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/unity", line 198, in <module>     reset_unity_compiz_profile ()   File "/usr/bin/unity", line 83, in reset_unity_compiz_profile     if current_profile_gconfvalue.get_string() == 'unity': AttributeError: 'str' object has no attribute 'get_string'
<vubuntor071> minh cai mail exchange xong roi , da dang ky ten mien roi lun, nhung k gui mail ra ngoai duoc n
<vubuntor709> ban co the chj minh cach gui mail exchange ra net dc k ?
<vubuntor709> sao k aj giup nhj?
<Stanley00> vubuntor709: cái đó của Microsoft à?
<codai2810> vubuntor709: ko biết thì sao giúp được, bạn thông cảm :(
<vubuntor709> uhn]
<vubuntor709> hj
<Stanley00> vubuntor709: MS thì có lẽ lên trang hỗ trợ của MS sẽ có đấy, như đây này http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa998167(EXCHG.65).aspx
<bksupybot> Title: Content not found (at technet.microsoft.com)
<vubuntor709> ok cam on ban nhe !
<Stanley00> mà lần sau bạn nên tìm kiếm trước khi hỏi nha,
<vubuntor709> k bjt thj sao ma tim dc ban
<Stanley00> với lại, đây là chỗ dành cho ubuntor :D
<vubuntor709> minh chj hieu bjt co gioi han nao do th oi chu
<Stanley00> vubuntor709: thế chắc bạn nghĩ mình biết vè mail exchange server à :))
<vubuntor709> the b an cung  k bjt sao
<vubuntor709> sao k chiu noi som
<vubuntor709> thj dau co la m mat thoi gian cua ban dau ne
<vubuntor709> faj k ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor709: mình chỉ biết earch google căn bản thôi
<vubuntor709> uhn
<vubuntor014> ubuntu 11.04 cai tren may ao lai khong co giao gien unity
<Stanley00> vubuntor014: chào bạn, hình như unity cần phải có card đồ họa mới chạy được
<vubuntor014> hi. cam on ban.
<vubuntor014> nhung sao minh thay may anh trem mang lam duoc ma. minh da nhuong cho may ao 100mb  video menory roi ma cung khong duoc. co le ban ubuntu 11 minh tai ve bi noi
<Stanley00> vubuntor014: nếu bạn muốn test, thì ghi ra USB rồi test thẳng trên máy thật luôn, lại test được luôn vụ tương thích với phần cứng :D
<vubuntor014> uk. cam on ban nhieu. :D
<vubuntor743> trong ban intall language . e stick vietnam roi bam apply change . sau do no hien bang requires installation of untrusted package . trong details thi co chu ibus-unikey
<vubuntor743> lam sao de cai dc tieng viet cho ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor743> bac nao giup e voi
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor364> cac bạn ơi cho mình hỏi làm sao dùng windows có thể truy xuất các tập tin của hệ thống linux được
<vubuntor364> mình đã cài một phần mềm ext2ifs nhưng vẫn chưa nhận được
<vubuntor364> mình đang dùng ubuntu 11.04
<nobawk> vubuntor364: ext4 hình như chưa có
<nobawk> vubuntor364: nói chung là dùng windows ko hỗ trợ việc đó, chỉ có linux hỗ trợ đọc file từ windows :3
<vubuntor364> nobawk: vậy là chịu
<vubuntor364> ua
<vubuntor364> mình cũng biết
<vubuntor364> nhưng chắc bó tay rồi
<nobawk> vubuntor364: ext2 và ext3 hình như đc
<nobawk> nhưng ko ngon lắm
<_Tux_> nobawk: Ext4 đọc được
<_Tux_> nhưng không write được
<_Tux_> .g Ext2Read
<nobawk> thế cũng là đc rồi
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/
<bksupybot> Title: Ext2Read | Download Ext2Read software for free at SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<_Tux_> vubuntor364: bạn cài cái đó là ổn
<vubuntor364> Tux: thanks
<vubuntor364> Tux
<vubuntor364> mình copy len windows rồi chỉnh sửa được không
<_Tux_> vubuntor364: chỉnh gì ?
<vubuntor364> thì chỉnh file
<_Tux_> vác cái đó sang Windows cài
<vubuntor364> trên linux
<vubuntor364> ví dụ 1 tập tin chẳng hạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor364: nó chỉ đọc được thôi
<_Tux_> không write
<vubuntor364> không
<vubuntor364> ý là mình không write trên linux
<vubuntor364> mình copy cái file đó
<vubuntor364> sang windows
<vubuntor364> thành một file riêng
<vubuntor364> sau đó chỉnh sửa
<vubuntor364> tức là thành 2 file
<_Tux_> vubuntor364: thì có vấn đề gì đâu
<_Tux_> nó đọc được
<_Tux_> copy được
<vubuntor364> uh
<_Tux_> sang phân vùng windows thì đọc được là đương nhiêu rồi :D
<vubuntor364> _Tux_: hinh nhu no bat phai chay tren administrator
<vubuntor364> chu khong cho chay o tai khoan guest
<Stanley00> vubuntor364: chào bạn, như thế thì có vấn đề gì không bạn?
<_Tux_> vubuntor364: nó cài drivers vô hệ thống
 * CoconutCrab thò đầu ra
<_Tux_> đương nhiên phải administrator rồi
<vubuntor364> _Tux_:
<vubuntor364> để mình chuyển qua administrator thử
<vubuntor364> _Tux_: thanks
<vubuntor364> được rồi
<vubuntor312> _Tux_: anh oi trong ubuntu lam the nao de chay duoc cac file ghi am ?
<_Tux_> file ghi âm là file gì ?
<_Tux_> cho xin cái đuôi
<vubuntor312> dcac ban ghi thai duoi dang amr ay anh ah
<vubuntor312> *ghi thoại
<vubuntor312> em thả từ thiết bị ghi âm sang máy tính chạy ubuntu nó toàn báo :tệp k hỗ trợ"
<Stanley00|Java> vubuntor312: chào bạn, bạn đã cài các gói gstreamer vào máy chưa vậy?
<vubuntor312> dạ em chưa cài
<Stanley00|Java> vubuntor312: vậy bạn cài các gói đó vào đi, cài luôn gstreamer-bad và ugly nữa nha
<vubuntor312> dạ, em cảm ơn để em tìm & cài ạ
<Stanley00|Java> vubuntor312:  không có chi :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor312: mplayer
<_Tux_> như play được
<vubuntor312> _Tux_: cái mplayer thì em cài roài mờ
 * CoconutCrab đi xuống đảo nồi khoai tây
<_Tux_> vubuntor312: /me nhớ là nó player được
<_Tux_> thấy USE có cái amr
<vubuntor871> Minh nho co bai hd de thanh panel ben trai (ubuntu 11.04) ko auto hide nua, nhung tim mai ko thay o dau, ai giup minh tim lai bai do dc ko ?
<vubuntor312> _Tux_: mplayer plugin cài roài, nhưng nó hem chay đâu ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor312: plugin đâu ra ?
 * _Tux_ có thể mplayer trên ubuntu hem complie với options đó
<_Tux_> tìm cái khác chạy
<_Tux_> .g play amr file ubuntu
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870739
<bksupybot> Title: [all variants] How to play AMR audio files - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor312> mấy cái gói GStreamer em cũng cài từ bao h òi mờ, kiểm tra thấy cài òi
<Stanley00|Java> vubuntor871: bạn cài compiz setting rồi chỉnh, hoặc vào gconf-editor ấy
<vubuntor312> cơ mà nó hong chạy
<CoconutCrab> ờ, có thể ubuntu nó không build có ảm
<CoconutCrab> amr*
<CoconutCrab> vì cái đáy dùng lib ngoài nào ấy
<vubuntor871> alo
 * CoconutCrab bò đi tiếp
<Stanley00|Java> vubuntor312: bên mình amr chạy bình thường, bạn cài thêm gói ubuntu-restrict-extra xem sao :D
<Stanley00|Java> vubuntor871: chào bạn, có chuyện gì thế?
<vubuntor312> ý cái gói ubuntu-restrict-extra cài để nghe nhạc lâu roại ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor312: vậy thì mình bó tay, bên mình chỉ cài thêm có bao nhiêu đó thôi,
<vubuntor871> Minh nho co bai hd de thanh panel ben trai (ubuntu 11.04) ko auto hide nua, nhung tim mai ko thay o dau, ai giup minh tim lai bai do dc ko ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor871: bạn cài compiz setting rồi chỉnh, hoặc vào gconf-editor ấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor871: mình đã nhắn cho bạn rồi mừ
<vubuntor871> compiz setting la ccsm phai ko ?
<vubuntor871> ko go dc tv rùi
<Stanley00> vubuntor871: gói đó không cài được, trong synaptic còn có một gói khác đầy đủ hơn
<vubuntor871> là advance ccsm ? mình cài ròi, đang tìm phần chỉnh nhưng chwua thấy :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor871: có mục unity plugin đấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor871: bạn xem qua trang này xem, có cả chỉnh bằng gconfi-editor đấy http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<bksupybot> Title: 11.04 - How can I configure Unity? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<vubuntor871> minh đã chỉnh đc rồi , cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor696> Không biết có thằng Tux ở đây không nhỉ?
<vubuntor696> Tinh vi tinh tướng
<vubuntor696> Hôm off bố mà đi được bố đập cho chết con chó à
<nobawk> ok
<nobawk> đập chết chó là lại có thịt chó ăn -> cũng đc đó
<_Tux_> vubuntor696: đến đấy mà đập !
<_Tux_> vubuntor696: ăn nói cho lịch sự !
<_Tux_> nếu không muốn bị kb
<vubuntor312> haizzzzzzzzzz
 * Lokiheero ngoi` cho` thit. cho' mai~ cha thay' :(
<vubuntor000> chào các bạn, tớ muốn hỏi vấn đề về ubuntu 11.04; sau khi cài xog thì máy xách tay tớ gặp vấn đề này;
<vubuntor000> đang cập nhật thì máy bị treo
<vubuntor000> rất nhiều lần và tớ để ý cái đèn báo wireless của tớ cứ nhấp nháy liên tục, mặc dù đó là đèn báo bật wireless
<vubuntor000> ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor973> ai giup e voi
<vubuntor973> e up tu 10.10 len 11.04 xog thi no k nhan o dia cua win nua :(
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-03
<vubuntor339> ae cho hoi? co' cach' nao tang toc' 3g k0 ?
<vubuntor023> co ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor361> co ai ko? giup minh voi
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<rmrf> lxde support upower roi
<rmrf> nham channel :3
<vubuntor803> cài đặt ubuntu có giống cài win không ? chạy song song 2 hệ điều hành trên 2 phân vùng ?
<Stanley00|18-> các bác ơi, tư vấn cho em một bộ các chương trình nhẹ nhẹ được không? bây giờ em thấy 11.04 nặng rồi :(
<VHNgoc> bộ là gì
<Stanley00> gồm có file manager, chat client, multimedia player này
<Stanley00> tựa tựa vậy á :D
<VHNgoc> thôi xài xubuntu đi
<Stanley00> VHNgoc: xubuntu á? ngốn khoảng nhiêu ram vậy bác?
<VHNgoc> nghe nói 512MB RAM chạy đc
 * VHNgoc nghe nói vậy á :-s
<n2i> nhẹ như bông :3
<C4NoC> lubuntu
<n2i> .g lightweight applications for linux
<bkphenny> n2i: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lightweight_Applications
<bksupybot> Title: Lightweight Applications - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<n2i> đấy, đú theo đó đi :3
<Stanley00> thanks các bác, để từ từ em nghiên cứu
<n2i> mà xài 11.04 mà chi, nếu thấy nặng
<Stanley00> à mấy bác nhân tiện cho em hỏi luôn, mấy bác đang xài HDH nào thế? custom những gì thế ạ? để em tham khảo tí nha. Thanks các bác nhiều.
<n2i> nhan nhản đó, thích xài cái nào thì xài :3
<Stanley00> n2i: uhm, thanks bác.
<vubuntor904> các bro giúp với :p
<haqduong> sao bro cần giúp gì?
<vubuntor274> alo
<vubuntor274> minh muon cai ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor274> nhung ko cai duoc
<vubuntor274> co ban nao giup ko
<vubuntor274> tinh hinh la minh da cai ban 10.10
<vubuntor274> bang dia ao
<vubuntor274> nhung khi cai ban 11.04 thi ko duoc
<nobawk> máy ảo à
<vubuntor274> chay ben trong win
<vubuntor018> moi người giúp mình với
<Stanley00|busy> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor018> Mình cài Game Onile vao Ubunt rồi
<vubuntor018> nhÆ°ng NGameGuard bi Block
<vubuntor018> không biết làm sao để Game chạy dc
<Stanley00|busy> game đó của windows à?
<vubuntor018> đúng rồi
<vubuntor018> ^.^
<vubuntor018> mình đã cài Wine
<Stanley00> thôi bạn chịu khó qua window mà chơi vậy, chạy kiểu đó hại máy lắm :D
<vubuntor018> nhưng khi Intilizing của GameGuard
<vubuntor018> thì bị báo hỏng
<vubuntor018> T.T
<vubuntor018> lỡ xóa Win 7 roài
<vubuntor018> huhu
<vubuntor018> File nay bi Block nè ggp3d_global
<CoconutCrab> wine không có chạy được gameguard
<vubuntor018> hông biết làm sao để Unblock
<vubuntor018> vậy ah2
<vubuntor018> chỉ là xài Ubuntu hay quá
<vubuntor018> mà giờ phải ngồi cài lại Win7 mà chơi game thì tiec qua'
<Stanley00> hay là bạn bỏ game luôn đi :))
<vubuntor018> hiz
<Stanley00> chơi lại game board cũng hay mừ :))
<vubuntor018> Game cực đỉnh
<vubuntor018> AikaSEA
<vubuntor018> đang ghiền
<vubuntor018> vậy là phải cài Win roài
<Stanley00> uhm ghiền game thì không nên bỏ win :D
<vubuntor018> ^.^ chí phải thank mọi người nhiều
<texcrypf> CoconutCrab: chat nhiều với nobawk là thấy
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<daovanhoi> hehe
<daovanhoi> bác tux ơi
<daovanhoi> thanks bác tux nhiều nhé
<daovanhoi> máy e kết nối mạng bình thường rồi
<daovanhoi> cũng may nhờ bác mắng nên e tức quà mò mãi ấy
<daovanhoi> thế là giờ ok rồi
<daovanhoi> hehe
<daovanhoi> vẫn công nhận bác độc thật
<daovanhoi> =))
<VoTichSu> australia ở đâu nhỉ
<kid__> úc em ạ
 * VoTichSu đang nói chuyện với 1 ông người úc
<vubuntor833> alo
<vubuntor833> :)
<vubuntor833> co ai ngoi do khong vay
<vubuntor833> minh vua cai xong ubuntu 11.04 nhung khong nghe duoc am thanh
<vubuntor833> co ai chi giup minh voi
<vubuntor833> do minh cam o cong truoc ay
<vubuntor833> co ai chi minh lenh vao config khong
<vubuntor833> minh quen lenh vao roi
<Click8A4> mọi người cho mình hỏi là đã có ai cài được firefox 4.0.1 chưa vậy?
<Click8A4> mình down trên trang chủ của firefox thì được bản tar.bzz nhưng không biết cài đặt
<Click8A4> còn autoupdate thì không có bản firefox 4.0.1
<Click8A4> anyone can help?
<_Tux_> Click8A4: Firefox trên Ubuntu là FF 4 rồi mà ?
<vubuntor886> alo
<_Tux_> Click8A4: bản 4.0.1 cũng có gì hơn đâu
<_Tux_> cứ đợi nào repo có thì up
<Click8A4> mình xài ubuntu 10.10
<_Tux_> sao phải xoắn
<_Tux_> Click8A4: ok
<vubuntor886> cho minh hoi cach config de nghe dc am thanh tu cong truoc cua case
<_Tux_> thế thì add repo của Mozilla ở lauchpad vô
<_Tux_> vubuntor886: alsamixer
<_Tux_> chỉnh mấy cái ở đó
<_Tux_> loằng ngoằng 1 lúc chắc được
<_Tux_> :))
<Click8A4> uhm, để xem thử
<Click8A4> mà repo của Mozilla là gì vậy?
<vubuntor886> ac
<vubuntor886> chinh cho nao nhi
<vubuntor886> sao minh cho cai independent on roi k dc
<vubuntor886> :(
<Click8A4> http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-4.0.1&os=linux&lang=vi
<Click8A4> có phải thằng này không nhỉ?
<_Tux_> Click8A4: no no
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu ppa mozilla firefox
<bkphenny> _Tux_: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<bksupybot> Title: PPA for Ubuntu Mozilla Daily Build Team : “Ubuntu Mozilla Daily Build Team” team (at launchpad.net)
<Click8A4> thế link nguồn nó là gì?
<Click8A4> ah
<_Tux_> vubuntor886: ở đó vài cái lựa chọn sound card F6 hay F2
<_Tux_> rồi các PCM
<_Tux_> Front
<_Tux_> cái nào có chữ M thì nhấn M để unmute
<Click8A4> hi`, nó cũng chỉ up lên được bản 3.6.18 k lên 4.0.1 được
<Click8A4> VoTichSu: Có phải bạn này bên cviet không nhỉ?
<VoTichSu> Click8A4: ko, nhầm người rồi
<Click8A4> uhm
<_Tux_> Click8A4: sao lại không lên được nhỉ ?
<_Tux_> check lại coi
<_Tux_> với cả có nhiều ppa lắm
<vubuntor157> hiz
<_Tux_> cứ search thử coi
<_Tux_> cái kia demo thui
<vubuntor157> van chua nghe dc o cong truoc
<vubuntor157> co cai cuoi cung la smart...
<vubuntor157> minh cho on len thi no bao loi
<vubuntor157> may cai con lai cho on het roi
<vubuntor157> ai giup minh voi
<Click8A4> _Tux_: uhm, để search thử
<vubuntor157> ai biet ro cai nay k
<Click8A4> có một bản firefox 4.0 update ngày 23/3 nhưng bản update mới nhất lại là 3.6.18 ngày 19/4 nên thằng autoupdate nó down thằng 3.6.18 về là đúng rồi
<nobawk> vubuntor157: thêm cái option lúc load alsa
<nobawk> !intel-hda
<ubot2> Factoid 'intel-hda' not found
<nobawk> !search intel
<ubot2> Found: hda-intel-model
<nobawk> !hda-intel-model
<ubot2> Xem một số model và một số tuỳ chọn của card sound hda-intel ở  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043568
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] snd_hda_intel options database - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor157> hiz
<vubuntor157> chua hieu
<Click8A4> _Tux_: Thank nha, mới nãy add nhầm repo
<Click8A4> h được rồi!
<nobawk> đại loại là
<nobawk> nếu nghe nhạc = internal speaker đc mà headphone chưa đc thì vấn đè có thể do sai mấy cái option
<nobawk> -> kiếm option điền vào alsa-base.conf là nó c hạy
<nobawk> hết
<vubuntor157> cả nhà cho hỏi dùng bộ gõ nào tốt nhất trong ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor157> alo
<MT09KH01> Mình thì vẫn đang xài Unikey :)
<Lokiheero> ibus-unikey
<vubuntor157> nếu mình cài bằng terminal thì có cập nhật được bản mới nhất không bạn
<vubuntor157> sudo apt-get ...
<_Tux_> vubuntor157: được
<vubuntor157> mình cái cái Hiển thị thông tin RAM / CPU
<vubuntor157> nhưng sao k thấy nó hiện lên thanh task vậy bạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor157: ai thích thì để lên thôi
<vubuntor157> nhưng để lên thế nào vậy bạn
<vubuntor157> mình cài xong nó im thin thít
<vubuntor157> cái này mới quá chả hiểu
<_Tux_> vubuntor157: add to panel
<vubuntor157> add thế nào hả bạn
<vubuntor157> mình không click phải vào cái panel dc thì làm sao
<vubuntor157> à\
<vubuntor157> đc rồi
<vubuntor157> hiz
<vubuntor157> thanks
<vubuntor273>  http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Sources   404  Not Found
<vubuntor273> giúp em với
<bksupybot> Title: Index of / (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<vubuntor273> :d
<vubuntor273> em tìm rồi không có ah
<vubuntor273> :(
<vubuntor273> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<vubuntor273> em bị hai lỗi này ah
<vubuntor273> :d
<vubuntor273> chỉ có cái natty-bleed thôi ah
<vubuntor957> mấy anh cho em hỏi tý
<Lokiheero> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor957> chỗ màn hình dang nhập có tên ng dùng và chỗ đánh pass
<vubuntor957> em muốn đỏi hình khác
<vubuntor957> không phai background nha ma là hình màu trắng
<vubuntor957> biểu tượng con người
<vubuntor273> cho em hỏi ff4 không có ppa cho natty ah
<vubuntor273> cái stable hok có phiên bản cho natty ah
<vubuntor273> :((
<Lokiheero> à, ùm, ko biết gì hết
<_Tux_> vubuntor273: lolz
<_Tux_> vubuntor273: FF 4 mặc định cho 11.04 rồi mà
<vubuntor273> em xài Kubuntu
<vubuntor273> lúc gõ update
<_Tux_> vubuntor957: mục account có chỗ bạn thay hình đó
<vubuntor273> nó báo
<Lokiheero> thế add repo của ubuntu vào
 * _Tux_ kubuntu thì chịu
<vubuntor273> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<vubuntor273> :((
<_Tux_> KpackageKit của nó ngu lắm
<_Tux_> :(
<vubuntor273> cái main cũng bị vậy
<vubuntor273> http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main i386 Packages   404  Not Found
<vubuntor273> :((
<vubuntor273> em mới up lên 11.04 hôm wa
<vubuntor273> mò mẫm mãi
<vubuntor273> :((
<_Tux_> vubuntor273: tìm cái khác
<_Tux_> thiếu gì
<vubuntor273> tìm cái gì anh
<vubuntor273> :d
<_Tux_> ppa
<vubuntor273> bỏ cái ppa của ff cũng được
<vubuntor273> còn cái kia thì tìm ở đâu ah
<vubuntor273> :d
<_Tux_> cái kia là cái nào /
<vubuntor957> Tux:co hinh ma khong doi dc
<vubuntor273> launchpad.net ah
<vubuntor273> :d
<_Tux_> vubuntor273: Account manager
<_Tux_> hay User manager
<vubuntor273> là sao anh
<vubuntor273> em giải quyết được rồi ah
<vubuntor273> :d
<vubuntor273> bỏ cái của ff đi là được
<vubuntor273> nhưng bây giờ nếu update ff thì làm sao ah
<vubuntor273> :d
<vubuntor273> add cái repo sao da96y anh
<vubuntor273> :d
<vubuntor273> nó chỉ hỗ trợ cái ff-next thoai ah
<vubuntor273> :))
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-04
<vubuntor036> em có vấn đề này khong hiểu muốn hỏi mấy anh
<vubuntor036> em xai U 11.04
<vubuntor036> nhân 2.6.38.8
<vubuntor036> kernel 2.6.38.8
<vubuntor036> nhung của em có thêm dòng "Previous linux version" cho menu boot làm sao bỏ nó
<vubuntor036> dùng ubuntu-tweak khong thay
<snow_ru> hu*?
<snow_ru> gio cung co'  ubuntu a` ?
<vubuntor036> synapic
<vubuntor036> vang
<vubuntor036> nhưng trong Previous linux version là kernel 2.6.35.29 nhưng tìm trong sysnaptic không thấy
<vubuntor036> vào grub.cfg gì đó xóa cũng có lại
<vubuntor036> huhu
<vubuntor036> help
<snow_ru> muon lam gi ?
<vubuntor036> xóa Previous linux version
<vubuntor036> nó hiên ở menu boot
<vubuntor036> sao hả
<vubuntor036> đâu rồi
<vubuntor849> co ai online khong vay
<vubuntor849> cho minh hoi voi
<vubuntor849> sau khi minh cai ubuntu 11.04 can cai dat nhung gi
<vubuntor849> minh moi dung ubuntu thoi
<vubuntor849> minh tim cai dat de nghe nhac cho web ntn nua
<vubuntor495> chào các bạn
<vubuntor495> mình mới cài ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor495> mình muốn add kho phần mềm vào mà không biết add vào đâu
<vubuntor495> trong ubuntu 10 thì vào phần system soure
<vubuntor495> Software Sources
<vubuntor495> nhưng trong ubuntu 11.04 mình không tìm thấy phần Software Sources  đâu
<nobawk> có synaptics ko?
<vubuntor495> có
<nobawk> vậy vào synaptic
<vubuntor495> mình muốn cài đặt kho mà
<vubuntor495> ví dụ như ppa:ubuntu-vn/ppa
<nobawk> thì vào synaptic sẽ có phần chỉnh repository
<nobawk> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> ko thì dùng lệnh mà thêm vào
<vubuntor495> thanks
<vubuntor495> hóa ra Software Sources  nằm trong synaptic
<vubuntor495> thằng này nó hơi khác so với bản 10
<vubuntor084> cho mình hỏi thiết lập lại trang theo ý mình của libre mà sau khi mở lại vẫn như thế là ở đâu vậy?
<nobawk> chằc vào preference
<tc1102> 222222222222222222222
<tc1102> g9
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor032> ai huong dan minh cach cai driver wl-167g cho ubuntu server
<nobawk> wl-167g?
<vubuntor032> la wifi card usb
<nobawk> vubuntor032: lsusb nó ra cái gì
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor032
<ubot2> vubuntor032: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor032> uh
<vubuntor032> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 006: ID 058f:9410 Alcor Micro Corp. Keyboard Bus 003 Device 005: ID 045e:0039 Microsoft Corp. IntelliMouse Optical Bus 003 Device 004: ID 045e:00b4 Microsoft Corp. Bus 003 Device 003: ID 8054:0001 Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bu danjel cheung is typing...
<vubuntor032> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603110/
<vubuntor032> bi loi gi vay ban
<vubuntor032> ?
<vubuntor708> khanhpt|Zzz: anh oi giup cai ubuntu 11.05 voi
<vubuntor708> C4NoC: anh oi lam on giup em cai ubuntu 11.05 voi
<vubuntor708> C4NoC: em nham, 11.04
<C4NoC> vubuntor708: nhét đĩa vào mà cài
<vubuntor708> C4NoC: em cai den doan chia o cung thi khong biet lam sao nua
<vubuntor708> C4NoC: em moi mua may acer 4552 cai san Linpus linux
<C4NoC> cài máy ảo vào làm trước cho quen đi
<vubuntor708> em tung cai Ubuntu truoc day roi, luc sai windows
<vubuntor708> C4NoC: nhung bay gio em dinh chi cai Ubuntu thoi, chia lam 2 o dia, mot o cai Ubuntu, mot o chua du lieu
<C4NoC> thì cứ thế mà chia
<vubuntor708> C4NoC: den buoc chia o dia, em chia the nao ha anh? cai o chua ubuntu thi chon ext4, con cai ma em dinh chua du lieu thi chon cai nao ha anh?
<C4NoC> set mount poin cho nó, /home
<C4NoC> chia cho nó 1 cái partition riêng
<vubuntor708> chon dinh danh o dia la fac32 ha anh?
<C4NoC> ext4
<C4NoC> ko xài win thì Fat cái gì
<C4NoC> cứ ext4 mà chơi
<C4NoC> thế thôi
<vubuntor708> C4NoC: vay may du lieu trong cai o dia do khi em em qua win xai van binh thuong dung khong anh?
<C4NoC> :-/
<codai2810> huhu
<C4NoC> nãy mới nói ko xài win
<codai2810> hôm nay là ngày xấu trời
<C4NoC> giờ lại đòi là sao
<_Tux_> C4NoC: =))
<_Tux_> là đòi dùng Win
<_Tux_> thế mà cũng hỏi
<vubuntor708> C4NoC: tai em so khi tao may cai du lieu trong Ubuntu, sau nay dem qua may cai may khac se khong su dung duoc
 * _Tux_ dùng ngon :x
<C4NoC> đem qua thi` chép vào usb
<C4NoC> thế thôi
<vubuntor708> C4NoC: uhm
<rockviet> hi
<rockviet> co ai khong cho minh hoi chut
 * C4NoC lăn ra ngủ 
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor708> ubot2: anh oi giai dap tiep em duoc ko?
<ubot2> vubuntor708: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rockviet> ban co biet goi cai deb doc dinh dang xem phim ko
<rockviet> minh muon cai offline
<rockviet> khong ai giup minh sao
<rockviet> hix
<C4NoC> chiều đi
<C4NoC> giờ ngủ rồi
<rockviet> sax
<_Tux_> !ure | rockviet
<ubot2> rockviet: ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> !wapt-get
<ubot2> Phần mềm dùng để lấy link những phần mềm của Ubuntu trên Windows dành cho những máy không có Internet. Xem hướng dẫn sử dụng tại đây http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=761
<bksupybot> Title: Lấy link, tải về các gói, phần mềm Ubuntu từ Windows - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> .g keryx
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.keryx.com/
<bksupybot> Title: KERYX Biopharmaceuticals, Inc. (at www.keryx.com)
<ignotus_> rockviet: какие проблемы?
<_Tux_> .g keryx apt deb
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/keryx-0924-offline-installer-for-apt.html
<bksupybot> Title: Keryx 0.92.4 (Offline Installer For APT-based Systems) Released ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<_Tux_> rockviet: đó
<_Tux_> theo vài cái link đó đọc tìm hiểu là xong
<ignotus_> rockviet: ban muon giup gi?*
<rockviet> minh muon tai goi deb cai offline xem phim
<ignotus_> rockviet: ban thu vlc hoac smplayer xem
<ignotus_> rockviet: hay ban da tai goi deb roi?
<rockviet> minh chua tai goi deb nao het
<rockviet> dang kiem ma ko ra
<ignotus_> the thi ban vao terminal. "sudo apt-get install vlc" hoac smplayer tuong tu
<rockviet> minh ko co internet
<rockviet> dang o tiem net
<rockviet> muon tai goi deb ve cai offline
<_Tux_> rockviet: đọc mấy cái link ở trên đi
<_Tux_> nói hoài
<rockviet> haha
<rockviet> uhm
<rockviet> zậy thoai
<rockviet> banh mắt đọc đây
<ignotus_> rockviet: ban vao packages.ubuntu.com
<ignotus_> ma tai het cac goi can thiet
<vubuntor833> Toi upgrade to 11.04, choose Ubuntu at login screen, but Interface still GNome not Unity?
<_Tux_> vubuntor833: không có chỗ chọn sao ?
<vubuntor833> Co cho chon chu, minh da chon ubuntu thay vi Ubuntu classic
<_Tux_> vubuntor833: ở đó mấy lựa chọn
<vubuntor833> Co khoang 5 -6 cai thi phai
<_Tux_> vubuntor833: chọn hết thử xem
<rockviet> thật là khó khi kiếm gói deb muốn cài cho ubuntu
<vubuntor665> alo
<vubuntor665> Có ai ở đây không ạ
<Lokiheero> không có ai
<vubuntor665> hờ thấy rồi
<vubuntor665> em nhờ một chút
<vubuntor665> em cài lbus - unikey rồi chạy rồi
<vubuntor665> nhưng mỗi lần mà muốn gõ
<vubuntor665> em lại phải chỉnh cái lbus về unikey
<vubuntor665> mặc định của nó là no input method
<vubuntor665> làm thế nào để nó mặc định là unikey luôn ạ
<C4NoC> chỉnh là sao
<vubuntor665> tức là em muốn luôn luôn gõ tiếng việt
<vubuntor665> cái input method của lbus nó mặc định là unikey
<C4NoC> vào setting
<vubuntor665> chứ không phải no input method như bây giờ
<Lokiheero> vubuntor665: có thể dùng phím tắt, Control+space mỗi lần sang chổ gõ mới hoặc check vào global input setting ấy
<C4NoC> chọn Use global
<vubuntor665> đó
<vubuntor665> em ko muốn mỗi lần em sang chỗ gõ mới
<Lokiheero> thấy dùng phím tắt nó tiện
<vubuntor665> em lại phải ctrl space
<C4NoC> Global input setting
<C4NoC> tick vào
<vubuntor665> nó ở đâu hả anh
<vubuntor665> ở system setting của ubuntu
<vubuntor665> à ok
<vubuntor665> em cám ơn
<_Tux_> vubuntor665: ibus 1.3
<_Tux_> có chỗ sharing with all applications đó
<vubuntor665> vâng ạ
<vubuntor665> em cám ơn
<vubuntor649> _Tux_: bạn cho mình hỏi là anh admin diễn đàn mình có phải là Hoàng Ngọc Khánh không vậy?
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor649> Có ảnh tên Khánh hay Khanh?
<_Tux_> Khanh
<vubuntor649> uhm
<vubuntor649> vậy là mình nhầm
<vubuntor649> thank nha!
 * Lokiheero bắt quả tang _Tux_ bán thông tin admin
<_Tux_> Lokiheero: tên admin lù lù đấy
<_Tux_> ai mà không tìm ra ;)
<_Tux_> khanh cô tếch
<C4NoC> ;)
<vubuntor649> tại có một, admin nữa cũng để là Khanh, cũng pro như admin diễn đàn mình
<vubuntor649> cũng ở HN nên hỏi thử
<C4NoC> codai2810: ma.ng lom qua vay em
<nobawk> dùng mạng của bọn sv
<nobawk> mà bọn nó toàn torrent thì lại chả lởm
<C4NoC> =))
<C4NoC> codai2810: sang nobawk cho xai ke' ma.ng GSTS kia em
<_Tux_> nobawk: mạng trường anh khỏe nhỉ
<_Tux_> còn torrent  được
<_Tux_> trường em vào web đã khó khăn rùi :))
<nobawk> qua luser đi
<vubuntor290> Mình có nick name là boxit nhưng lỡ quên mật khẩu, mình đã điền email và đã có xác nhận là gởi email đến email của mình, nhưng mình kiểm tra mail thì không có thư mới, xin hỗ trợ giùm
<codai2810> _Tux_: ping, đổi mật khẩu cho vubuntor290 và em với anh :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor290: email đăng kí của bạn là gì ?
<_Tux_> Pm riêng mình thôi
<vubuntor290> email của mình là boxithack@gmail.com
<codai2810> _Tux_: của em là hgdaoct28@gmail.com ạ
<codai2810> _Tux_: :3
<_Tux_> codai2810: làm gì
<_Tux_> vubuntor290: bạn đăng kí từ năm 2008 cơ à :)
<codai2810> _Tux_: đổi mật khẩu mờ :(
<vubuntor290> đúng vậy
<vubuntor290> mình đăng ký từ hồi 2008, lúc mới cài được Ubuntu là đăng ký luôn :)
<_Tux_> codai2810: đợi anh chút
<vubuntor290> hix
<vubuntor290> sao hok trả lời?
<nobawk> chắc admin đang xử lý
<_Tux_> vubuntor290: mình pm bạn rồi mà ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor290: PM được cả 5min rồi :))
<vubuntor290> cảm ơn nhìu :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor290: không có gì
<OBS1> các bạn nào có libxm12 cho mình xin đường link dơn đi :)
<OBS1> có ai ko :)
<OBS1> mình build asterisk bị thiếu mất cái đó
<anyoneofus> OBS1: chắc phải có trong repo chứ nhỉ
<anyoneofus> sudo apt-get install libxml2
<OBS1> sudo apt-get install libxml2 ko đc toàn báo lỗi ko định vị đc , đã change sv taiwai rồi vẫn thế
<OBS1> gg thì toàn là non free dơnload
<ignotus_> OBS1: libxml2 la opensource ma
<ignotus_> dau co phai non free dau
<OBS1> NÓ KO CHO DOW FREE MÀ, MẤY CÁI WEB TRÊN MẠNG ẤY
<ignotus_> caps lock off
<ignotus_> OBS1: neu the thi ban bi lua roi
<ignotus_> OBS1: ban tim package tren packages.ubuntu.org ay
<ignotus_> .com *
<ignotus_> OBS1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/libxml2
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package libxml2 in natty (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<anyoneofus> ignotus_: :3
<ignotus_> anyoneofus: ban bi sao the? :)
<OBS1> hihi
<OBS1> libxml2 mình nhầm thanh libxm12 :))
<OBS1> thanks nhá
<anyoneofus> lol
<OBS1> kiểm tra lại thì thấy đã cài libxml2 rồi mà sao khi build nó trả về: XML documentation will not be available because the 'libxml2' development package is missing
<anyoneofus> OBS1: sudo apt-get install libxml2-dev
<ignotus_> OBS1: ban chua cai dev package
<OBS1> oh cảm ơn bạn nhiều lắm, mình thữ đã :)
<vubuntor891> hi ai giup minh cai dat driver cho usb wifi di
<vubuntor891> da co san dia driver roi
<vubuntor891> minh vao make thi bao loi
<vubuntor916> hi all
<vubuntor916> minh can duoc giup do
<vubuntor916> server ubuntu cua minh,sau khi restart lai
<vubuntor916> thi ko vao duoc luon
<vubuntor916> recovery lai duoc ko a
<vubuntor916> ban nao biet giup minh voi
<vubuntor087> C4NoC: anh oi em cài CCSM trong Ubuntu 11.04, em chỉnh một chút không biết sao mà cái màn hình desktop bây giờ trống trơn, ko có gì cả
<vubuntor087> C4NoC: làm sao để khôi phục lại hả anh?
<C4NoC> :-/
 * C4NoC cha hieu gi
<vubuntor916> co ai giup minh ko vay
<vubuntor087> nobawk: anh oi em cài CCSM trong Ubuntu 11.04, em chỉnh một chút không biết sao mà cái màn hình desktop bây giờ trống trơn, ko có gì cả
<vubuntor916> recovery lai ubuntu server
<vubuntor087> nobawk: làm sao để khôi phục lại hả anh?
<nobawk> xoá file config?
<nobawk> vubuntor916: vào live cd
<vubuntor087> xóa bằng cách nào hả anh?
<nobawk> vubuntor916: chroot rồi sửa
<vubuntor087> em không có mở được cái ứng dụng nào hết
<vubuntor087> nobawk: màn hình trống trơn à
<vubuntor087> nobawk: làm sao để khôi phục lại được màn hình 11.04 cũ hả anh?
<nobawk> xoá file config
<nobawk> ctrl + alt + f1
<nobawk> !reset config
<ubot2> Factoid 'reset config' not found
<nobawk> !search reset
<ubot2> Found: reset gnome
<nobawk> !reset gnome
<ubot2> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<vubuntor087> ubot2: anh ơi, em gõ đến chỗ ~$_ rồi làm sao nữa hả?
<ubot2> vubuntor087: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vubuntor087> làm ơn chỉ em cách khôi phục lại màn hình destop của 11.04, em nghịch sao mà giờ nó trống trơn hết rồi, ko có một biểu tượng nào hết
<vubuntor087> mấy anh ơi, làm ơn giúp em với
<vubuntor087> hu hu hu
<vubuntor087> anyoneofus: anh ơi giúp em với
<vubuntor087> favadi: làm ơn giúp em với
<_Tux_> nghe thê lương vậy
<_Tux_>  anyoneofus n2i favadi "các anh ơi giúp em với"
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: anh giúp em được ko?
<n2i> chứ không phải help à? :3
<_Tux_> vubuntor087: reset gnome chÆ°a
<vubuntor087> em làm không được
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: hiện giờ em đang ở màn hình đen thui
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: nó đang hiện dòng chữ Terminal tupe?
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: bây giờ em làm sao nữa hả anh?
<_Tux_> vubuntor087: copy paste cái lệnh kia vào rồi enter
<vubuntor087> lệnh nào hả anh?
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: lệnh nào hả anh?
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: hiện giờ em đang ở dòng lệnh là Terminal type?
<_Tux_> !reset gnome
<ubot2> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: nó báo là unkown terminal type
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: hiện giờ em đang ở dòng lệnh là Terminal type?
<_Tux_> cái quái gì vậy
<_Tux_> bật được Terminal chưa :(
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: hồi nảy anh kia chỉ nhấn Ctrl alt f1, giờ em đang ở cái màn hình đen thui à
<_Tux_> vubuntor087: đăng nhập
<_Tux_> gõ lệnh rm -rf ... (như ở trên) ghi ra giấy đi
<_Tux_> làm bình tĩnh nào
<_Tux_> cứ cuống cả lên
<vubuntor087> dạ
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: dạ
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: bây giờ em gõ rm -rf đúng không anh?
<_Tux_> vubuntor087: lệnh dài ở trên đó
<_Tux_> gõ đoạn đó
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: em gõ rồi, nó báo là "reset:: unknown terminal type rm -rm........"
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: bây giờ chỗ con trỏ là: Terminal type?_
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> vubuntor087: cho xin cái màn hình đi xem nào
<_Tux_> chẳng biết mở được Terminal lên chưa :(
<_Tux_> hay vào console được chưa nữa
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: anh chờ em xíu để em chụp cái màn hình lại
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Kjxl0dtvAbY/TcE1305fblI/AAAAAAAADEs/72wVoCEIaqI/s288/04052011227.jpg
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_BF162XuOj68/TcE186uqoEI/AAAAAAAADEw/MmlRn8TLYFU/s512/04052011228.jpg
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_BF162XuOj68/TcE2B5SMepI/AAAAAAAADE0/SFlYVDdMbqo/s512/04052011229.jpg
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: anh xem được chưa?
<_Tux_> Bé bằng mắt muỗi
<_Tux_> :(
<n2i> :P
<vubuntor087> em chụp bằng đt
<_Tux_> vubuntor087: đăng nhập chưa :(
<_Tux_> chưa đăng nhập sao gõ lệnh được
<n2i> có vẻ như chưa thì phải
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: đăng nhập bằng cách nào?
<n2i> @@
<ignotus_> vubuntor087: dang nhap bang dau
<ignotus_> vubuntor087: google it
<ignotus_> how to sign in maybe? :D
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: anh ơi, bây giờ em tắt máy, mở máy lên lại rồi
<vubuntor087> _Tux_: làm sao để mở terminal lên hả anh?
<_Tux_> vubuntor087: không biết
 * _Tux_ bò bò đi
<vubuntor087> cho em hỏi dùng phím tắt nào để mở terminal lên?
<ignotus_> fuck
<ignotus_> >_<
<ignotus_> hinh nhu vubuntor087 la ircbot thi phai
<ignotus_> hom nao minh vao cung thay no hoi nhung cau nhu the
<ignotus_> %)
<vubuntor087> em mới vô hôm nay mà
<vubuntor087> vì lần đầu sử dụng Ubuntu nên không biết gì cả
<vubuntor087> nếu em biết thì đâu cần vô đây hỏi
<vubuntor087> ai có lòng giúp em thì em biết ơn
<ignotus_> vubuntor087: sorry, lan chuoc cung co nguoi vao bang nick nay
<n2i> ignotus_: :3
<ignotus_> vubuntor087: Alt+F2
<n2i> nick nó tự gán như vậy mà
<ignotus_> print "gnome-terminal"
<ignotus_> enter
<vubuntor087> em nhấn alt f2 rồi
<ignotus_> vubuntor087: so?
<vubuntor087> nó ko có lên cái gì hết
<ignotus_> >_<
<ignotus_> vubuntor087: ok, ubuntu cua ban version 11.04 a?
<vubuntor087> uhm
<ignotus_> gnome?
<vubuntor087> hình như là unity thì phải
<vubuntor087> em cài cái ccsm gì đó vào để chình màn hình, chỉnh sao mà chút xíu nó mất hết tất cả các biểu tượng
<n2i> nhấn nút windows and search terminal :D
<vubuntor087> giờ chỉ còn cái màn hình trống trơn à
<ignotus_> vubuntor087: http://www.google.com.ua/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=gnome+how+to+start+terminal
<bksupybot> Title: gnome how to start terminal - Пошук Google (at www.google.com.ua)
<ignotus_> vubuntor087: http://www.google.com.ua/imgres?imgurl=http://nanohub.org/site/wiki/222/gnome_terminal.png&imgrefurl=http://nanohub.org/topics/IntroductiontoUnix&usg=__eDfcB44VEBWXhMvInpnWO7mkl2A=&h=285&w=380&sz=48&hl=uk&start=0&sig2=aEab5CmU4ZuZUxfXq_BSgA&zoom=1&tbnid=MotsNzczbKAELM:&tbnh=115&tbnw=153&ei=DznBTc7EM4LetAbj4JjDBQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dgnome%2Bhow%2Bto%2Bstart%2Bterminal%26um%3D1%26hl%3Duk%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1920%26bih%3D929%26tbm%
<ignotus_> 3Disch0%2C540&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=506&page=1&ndsp=63&ved=1t:429,r:30,s:0&tx=86&ty=67&biw=1920&bih=929
<bksupybot> Title: Результат пошуку Google на запит http://nanohub.org/site/wiki/222/gnome_terminal.png (at www.google.com.ua)
<ignotus_> vubuntor087: ban ko biet su dung google ah?
<vubuntor087> em biết cái terminal rồi
<ignotus_> >_<
<vubuntor087> nhưng mà bây giờ màn hình của em không có click vô cái gì được hết
<n2i> đơ hả?
<ignotus_> vubuntor087: why?
<vubuntor087> không có biểu tượng gì cả
<n2i> alt ctrl f1
<vubuntor087> chỉ có cái hình nền thôi
<n2i> sau đó loghin
<n2i> đánh username và pass là xong
<vubuntor087> em log in rôi
<vubuntor087> bây giờ nó hiện cái ~$_
<vubuntor087> làm sao nữa hả anh?
<vubuntor087> alo
<vubuntor087> thôi cám ơn các anh, để em cài lại máy
<ignotus_> vubuntor087: sudo killall gdm
<ignotus_> vubuntor087: roi Alt+F7 xem co cai gi ko
<vubuntor087> iggõ dòng đó vào hả anh?
<n2i> đánh các lệnh đó đi
<ignotus_> vubuntor087: yes
<n2i> cái dòng lệnh dài dài hồi nãy đó
<ignotus_> lam gi co dong lenh dai nao? %)
<n2i> lúc trên đầu cơ
<_Tux_> !reset gnome
<ubot2> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<n2i> !reset gì đó
<ubot2> Factoid 'reset g\xc3\xac \xc4\x91\xc3\xb3' not found
 * _Tux_ đùa chứ nản vãi 
<vubuntor087>  không được anh ơi
<vubuntor087> chẳng có gì cả
<vubuntor087> em cám ơn các anh nhiều lắm
<vubuntor033> alo  có anh nào cho em hỏi chút là
<vubuntor131> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor033> em dùng xách tay
<vubuntor033> cứ lâu lâu
<vubuntor033> màn hình nó lại tối lại
<vubuntor033> em lại phải chỉnh sáng lên
<vubuntor033> có cách nào cho nó ko tối không anh
<vubuntor033> mặc dù em đang cắm nguồn
<vubuntor033> chứ không phải chạy bằng batery
<vubuntor131> ban vo power management ma chinh lai thu xem
<vubuntor033> với cả em dùng sudo passwd root
<vubuntor033> để đổi mật khẩu
<_Tux_> (sao thích xài root vậy ta >)
<vubuntor033> cũng có điền mật khẩu cũ mật khẩu mới đàng hoàng
<vubuntor033> mà nó chả ăn thua j
<vubuntor033> đăng nhập lại vẫn phải dùng mật khẩu cũ
<vubuntor131> the ban dang nhap bang root a?
<vubuntor033> mặc dù terminal báo
<_Tux_> vubuntor131: không có chuyện như vậy
<_Tux_> đã đổi là đổi được
<vubuntor033> password change sucses
<_Tux_> mặc định root không pass
<vubuntor033> vì lúc cài
<_Tux_> vubuntor033: vậy đổi rồi
<vubuntor033> em dùng bàn phím vietnam
<vubuntor033> điền mật khẩu
<vubuntor033> sau này em muốn chuyển cái bàn phím mặc định
<vubuntor033> về canada english
<vubuntor033> nhưng về cái này đánh mật khẩu ko dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor033: vậy thì đúng rồi
<_Tux_> 2 bàn phím khác nhau
<_Tux_> ra key khác nhau
<vubuntor033> thì đó em mới phải đổi mật khẩu root
<vubuntor033> nhưng đổi hoài chả xi nhê j
<vubuntor014> Xin chao, co ai biet tai sao! usb wifi xai duoc trong ubuntu roi, nhung ma khi minh dung de crack pass wifi thi no kg hien thi USB firmware hay driver cua usb wifi
<vubuntor014> co 1 dieu ki la, minh chua cai duoc driver cho usb wifi nhung tren thanh menu goc phai o tren thi detect duoc wifi cua cac router
<_Tux_> vubuntor033: đổi sang bàn phím eng
<_Tux_> rồi đổi
<_Tux_> vậy thôi
<_Tux_> dùng key nào gõ mật khẩu
<_Tux_> thì dùng cái đó nhập
<vubuntor033> nhưng cái quan trọng là nó sucses rồi
<vubuntor014> kg
<vubuntor033> nhưng mà đăng nhập lại vẫn thế
<vubuntor014> co ai help minh kg?
<_Tux_> vubuntor033: change sussessful
<_Tux_> chứ có phải nhập vào rồi sussess đâu ?
<_Tux_> lý sự kiểu gì ấy :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor033: vào Synaptic cài xem
<vubuntor033> nhé có phải là
<vubuntor033> nó bắt điền mật khẩu cũ này
<_Tux_> hoặc không có thì chịu
<_Tux_> cái đấy do aircrack
<vubuntor033> ròi điền mật khẩu mới
<vubuntor033> rồi xác nhận lại mật khẩu mới
<vubuntor033> rồi báo thành công
<_Tux_> vubuntor033: ok
<vubuntor033> à hay là nó bắt buộc mật khẩu phải bao goomg cả chữ và số ko anh
<ack> vubuntor033: the ban dang nhap bang root luon a?
<_Tux_> vubuntor033: mật khẩu tùy chọn
<_Tux_> thế nào cũng được
<vubuntor033> vâng em vào root mà
<_Tux_> (xài mk là 1 =)) )
<vubuntor033> để sửa lại phát nữa
<_Tux_> ack: cứ hỏi bên này
<_Tux_> ai có khả năng trả lơi sẽ giúp bạn
<_Tux_> mọi người giúp nhau là chính mà
<_Tux_> ack: câu hỏi của bạn
<_Tux_> thì làm được
<_Tux_> nhưng đó là cách *dirty* một tí
<_Tux_> mà nói chung là không lên :D
<_Tux_> nên*
<ack> vang, lam the nao vay anh, cai co cai ibus thoi ma :D?
<ack> voi lai synaptic van dang download, hon 30 phu nua moi xong lan :))
<vubuntor014> ai chi minh cai driver cho wifi di
<_Tux_> vubuntor014: nếu air-crack không hỗ trợ thì chịu
<_Tux_> còn cài thêm firmware thì vô Synaptic xem có cái nào phù hợp không
<vubuntor014> hinh nhu co ma Tux
<_Tux_> xem nhãn hiệu USB Wifi chip wifi
<CoconutC1ab> usb hả
<vubuntor014> Asus WL-167G V3
<CoconutC1ab> thường usb loại rẻ tiền không support đâu
<_Tux_> CoconutC1ab: đang định crack wifi
<vubuntor014> ua vay ah
<_Tux_> ;)
<CoconutC1ab> .g asus wl-167g aircrack
<bkphenny> CoconutC1ab: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers&DokuWiki=
<bksupybot> Title: compatibility_drivers [Aircrack-ng] (at www.aircrack-ng.org)
<vubuntor014> ban biet loai nao
<CoconutC1ab> Asus
<CoconutC1ab> WL-167g v2	Ralink RT73	Internal	No	Yes
<vubuntor014> tot cho aircrack-ng kg?
<CoconutC1ab> có support đấy
<vubuntor014> minh v3
<vubuntor014> kg biet co support kg
<vubuntor014> ubuntu thi OK roi
<CoconutC1ab> chắc là có
<vubuntor014> minh thay tren destop no nhan duoc tin hieu cua cac router
<CoconutC1ab> cùng chipset thì ngon
<vubuntor014> nhung vao airmon-ng thi kg thay gi het
<vubuntor014> ban cho minh 1 cai ten day du cua 1 cai usb wifi di
<vubuntor014> mat re kg thanh van de
<vubuntor014> wang trong la chay duoc
<CoconutC1ab> cái kia chắc chạy được thôi
<CoconutC1ab> xem hướng dẫn trên mạng là được
<vubuntor014> cai v3 ah?
<CoconutC1ab> ừm
<vubuntor014> ban cho link di
<CoconutC1ab> v2 v3 chắc nó không thay chipset đâu
<vubuntor247> ai giúp mình cài đặt file tar.gz đc không
<CoconutC1ab> vào trang của aircrack ấy
<vubuntor014> minh lam theo roi huong dan
<vubuntor014> ma cung vay ah
<vubuntor014> :(
<vubuntor247> mình đã giải nén bằng lệnh tar -xzfv rồi
<CoconutC1ab> airmon-ng start wlan0
<CoconutC1ab> cái gì gì dạng đấy
<CoconutC1ab> xem đúng interface không
<CoconutC1ab> vubuntor247: đọc file README hay INSTALL ở trong cái thư mục ấy ấy
<vubuntor014> minh xai ubuntu tren usb live
<vubuntor014> 11.04
<vubuntor014> noi chung la work tren UBUNTU
<vubuntor014> nhung tren aircrack-ng thi ... kg thay gi
<vubuntor014> theo kinh nghiem cua CoconutC1ab thi usb wifi tren list aircrack cai nao tot va de xai nhat?
<vubuntor014> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers&DokuWiki=#usb
<bksupybot> Title: compatibility_drivers [Aircrack-ng] (at www.aircrack-ng.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor014: mấy cái của máy ảo
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor014> uh
<vubuntor014> vay Tux cho minh biet
<vubuntor014> cai nao tot chay tren USB live
<vubuntor247> mình chưa rõ lắm
<_Tux_> vubuntor014: USB live với không live thì khác gì nhau ?
<vubuntor247> ai chỉ mình rõ đc không
<vubuntor247> đọc file nhưng không hiểu
<_Tux_> vubuntor014: và vubuntor247 là cùng 1 người à ?
<vubuntor014> minh thay chay tren USB kac tren HDD
<vubuntor014> kg
<_Tux_> vubuntor014: không khác nhau nhiều
<vubuntor014> khac
<vubuntor247> không
<vubuntor014> hinh nhu bi gioi han
<_Tux_> vubuntor014: giới hạn gì ?
<_Tux_> cài cắm thì không được rồi
<_Tux_> vì restart nó mất hết
<vubuntor014> nhieu lenh kg xai duoc tren USB pen
<vubuntor014> neu xai tren HDD thi OK
<_Tux_> nhưng settings trong home thì không sao
<vubuntor014> uhm
<CoconutC1ab> tính crack cái chi vậy?
<vubuntor014> :P
<vubuntor014> wifi
<vubuntor014> sao minh tim cai huong dan cai driver wl-167g tren google kg ra nhi
<vubuntor014> ma co cung toan la cau hoi
<vubuntor014> kg co cau tra loi
<CoconutC1ab> mặc định chắc nó ngon rồi
 * CoconutC1ab nghĩ xem lại tài liệu của aircrack
<CoconutC1ab> vubuntor247: wifi WEP hay WPA?
<vubuntor014> ca 2
<vubuntor014> + wpa2
<vubuntor014> :D
<CoconutC1ab> wpa/wpa2 không crack được đâu
<vubuntor014> uhm tuy ah
<vubuntor014> co cai duoc cai kg
<vubuntor014> nhung neu tui no set wifi access = 1 thi ERROR 12
<vubuntor014> :P
<vubuntor014> xong chon cai khac
<vubuntor247> alo
<CoconutC1ab> không được đâu
<CoconutC1ab> :-\
<vubuntor142> nản
 * codai2810 cuxng nanr
<d_v_d> ko vào nổi UT
<d_v_d> h sang uyên chơi cho sướng :))
<vubuntor653> em cai font microsoft vao ubuntu 11.04 roi, nhung sao LibreOffice van ko co may cai font do vay?
<n2i> không có nghĩa là sao?
<n2i> nó không hiện đúng à?
<n2i> cài như thế nào? gói msfontcore à?
<vubuntor653> đúng rồi
<vubuntor653> nó không có hiện lên
<vubuntor653> gói ms
<n2i> khi chọn font ư? hài nhỉ
<vubuntor653> uhm
<n2i> thế các soft khác có xài được mớ font kia không?
<n2i> không biết trong libreoffice có chỗ nào options về dir font không nhỉ :-/
<vubuntor653> em không biết nữa
<vubuntor653> giờ gõ mà không có font Times new romace
<n2i> xem chỗ basic font thử xem, trong option của nó ấy, mục của writer
<nobawk> đi ngảo thôi
<vubuntor146> alo
<vubuntor146> co ai k, giup e voi
<n2i> tùy tâm :3
<vubuntor146> :)
<vubuntor146> e up lên 11.04 mà k dùng được unity :(
<n2i> máy cùi quá? :P
<vubuntor146> nó báo thế này
<vubuntor146> it seems that you do not have the hardware required to run unity
<vubuntor146> k phải
<vubuntor146> lần đầu e up lên thì ok rồi
<n2i> vậy sao
<vubuntor146> vâng
<n2i> vậy update rồi check lại driver lặt vặt vài thứ thử xem :-/
<vubuntor146> e up driver rồi mà vẫn bị :(
<n2i> cài mới cho chắc :D
<vubuntor146> e cài lại 2 lần rồi :(
<n2i> và vẫn báo như trên? hài nhỉ!
<vubuntor146> vag
<vubuntor146> lần đầu tiên cài thì được
<vubuntor146> nhưng cái máy nó bị lỗi mang ra hàng nó format hết
<vubuntor146> về cài lại thì k được :(
<n2i> hay nó luộc đồ mất rồi :D
<n2i> nghi lắm =))
<vubuntor146> e ngồi đấy chờ nó làm xog mà :-<
<vubuntor146> chả hiểu sao
<vubuntor146> search mạng thấy có đứa bị nhưng k có giải đáp
<vubuntor548> alo
<vubuntor548> con ai giup em voi
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<n2i> lần sau nhớ thế là được :3
<vubuntor548> may em vao bat duoc wifi rui
<vubuntor548> hom nay cu phai  vao terminal gõ sudo dhclient vơi vào được mạng wifi mặc dù trước đó bắt được sóng rùi nhưng không vào được
<vubuntor548> có cách nào không phải gõ lệnh không  ah?
<n2i> cho cái dhclient chạy auto lúc boot :3
<vubuntor548> bạn có hướng dẫn cụ thể hơn được không , mình mới dùng nên không biết
<n2i> cài cái dhcpclient gì đó vào
<n2i> nhớ mang máng thế
<n2i> cả cái rcconf nữa
<vubuntor548> uh. thanks bạn nhiều
<n2i> rồi xài cái rcconf đó mà enable cái dhcpclient đó lên
<n2i> đại khái thê
<n2i> *thế
<_Tux_> Network Manager đâu hem xài ?
<n2i> _Tux_: ví dụ xài pekwm :3
<vubuntor557> sr. usb 3g minh disconect
<vubuntor557> network manager minh có từ ban đầu
<vubuntor557> mấy hôm đầu mình vẫn vào mạng bình thường auto tự vào
<vubuntor557> không biết tại sao mấy hôm nay không vào được. lúc trước mình lên diễn dàn tìm sudo dhclient mới vào được
<n2i> giờ cho nó chạy auto vậy
 * n2i có nhiều lần cũng bị vậy
<vubuntor557> trước nó tự động bắt wifi không để pass.
<vubuntor557> bây h thì wifi không để pass nó vẫn có cột sóng nhưng phải gõ lệnh
<n2i> gõ lệnh cho quen :3
<vubuntor557> mình mới dùng trước dùng thử không quen. nhưng bây h ở lớp có 2-3 đứa dùng nên dùng cũng hay
<vubuntor557> mình cái bản netbook
<vubuntor557> trc khởi động xp sp3 mất 5 phút h dùng ubuntu chưa đến 1 phút
<vubuntor557> cái này thấy sướng phết
<n2i> gần 1' cơ à? :D thế tắt máy thì mất bao nhiêu s?
<vubuntor557> khoảng 5'
<n2i> mà máy netbook hay sao mà lại xài bản netbook?
<vubuntor557> ^^
<n2i> ợ
<vubuntor557> máy netbook của hp mà
<n2i> 5' hay 5"?
<n2i> vậy à
<vubuntor557> atom 1.6ghz
<vubuntor557>  5 giay
<vubuntor557> ram co 1gb
<n2i> khoái nhỉ, khoái ubuntu ở điểm này
<n2i> như thế là mạnh rồi :3
<vubuntor557> nhưng bus, hiệu năng thấp lắm
<vubuntor557> cài diet virus của xp đã ngốn 200 mb ram rùi
<n2i> hờ hờ
<vubuntor557> trong khi máy bàn chạy có mất 100mb
<n2i> netbook thì linux mà chiến
<vubuntor557> có chưa đến 1% người dùng nên cũng không lo virus
<n2i> ý nói linux?
<vubuntor557> uh
<n2i> đó đâu phải là lý do chính
<vubuntor557> why?
<n2i> .g Linux có an toàn không? zxc232
<bkphenny> n2i: http://zxc232.wordpress.com/2010/02/
<n2i> lang thang rồi sẽ biết
<vubuntor557> uh
<n2i> yen-thao: ping!
<n2i> Sao lại on khuy lắc vậy em?
<yen-thao> n2i: da chao anh
<n2i> lâu ngày hề, độ này vẫn khỏe chứ?
<yen-thao> n2i: dạ em thức học bài mai thi thôi mà;))
<n2i> :P
<yen-thao> n2i: dạ em vẫn khỏe còn anh?
<n2i> sieeng quá
<n2i> phải chi chia cho mình một ít thì hay quá :3
<yen-thao> n2i: hjhj cũng thường thôi
<n2i> anh vẫn bình thường
<yen-thao> em đâu có siêng gì đâu
<yen-thao> hix
<yen-thao> ghê quá
<yen-thao> phòng em chuột nhiều kinh khủng
<yen-thao> mới có 2h
<n2i> vậy sao hem nuôi mèo?
<yen-thao> mà gập chuột nó sập 3 lần hix
<yen-thao> đợi em  chút em đi thả con chuột đã^^
<n2i> @@
<yen-thao> n2i: hjhj xong rồi
<n2i> Mình cho Presistent mode những 3G, nhưng sao mà giờ lại hết đất rồi là sao, đã làm gì đâu ta :'(
<yen-thao> n2i: anh gặp chuyện gì vậy?
<n2i> anh chạy ubuntu từ usb, cho presistent mode của nó những 3G, nhưng giờ hem hiểu tại sao lại hết chỗ rồi :'(
<yen-thao> n2i: chắc anh duyệt web đấy
<n2i> ò, để xóa bớt đi xem nào
<yen-thao> n2i: nó lưu vào cache nên bị đầy đó
<n2i> mà mọi lần chỉ cho có ~1G cũng hem thấy báo gì mà
<yen-thao> 1G
<n2i> ò
<yen-thao> n2i: ý anh là live usb ấy hả
<n2i> ò
<yen-thao> n2i: em nghỉ là do cache của ff với tempt thôi
 * _Tux_ ngó ngó xung quanh
 * _Tux_ đi vào
<yen-thao> _Tux_: anh làm gì giống ăn trộm ghê
<yen-thao> n2i: anh nâng cấp lên bản 11.04 chưa
<n2i> :3
<n2i> còn gì đâu mà nâng vs cấp
<yen-thao> n2i: ?
<n2i> đang xài liveusb ver 10.10
<n2i> Vài tiếng nữa
 * n2i sẽ kỉ niệm đúng một tháng bị mất máy tính!
<yen-thao> n2i: ủa sao anh không cài trực tiếp vào ổ cứng luôn
<n2i> Kính mời các sn đến tham dự đầy đủ
<n2i> :P
<n2i> Rất hân hạnh được đón tiếp! :'(
<yen-thao> n2i: ( chịu với anh mất máy tính mà kỉ niệm
<n2i> tưởng nhớ chút ấy mà!
<yen-thao> n2i:  anh có cách nào duyệt mấy chú chuột nhắt nầy hôn?
<n2i> *diệt?
<n2i> nuôi mèo!
<n2i> Đốt nhà!
<_Tux_> (gật gật phương án cuối)
 * n2i bắt tay _Tux_ cái
<yen-thao> nhà trọ ->không thể nuôi mèo+đốt nhà
<n2i> yen-thao: duyệt cái phương án cuối đi
<n2i> Cháy nhà ra mặt chuột mà -> chuột nó lòi mặt ra, đánh chết :P
<_Tux_> n2i: cố gắng
<yen-thao> mà nuôi mèo cũng trả ít gì với mấy con chuột tp này:(
<n2i> cấm nuôi mèo à? :D
<_Tux_> làm thế được lên dâm trí ngay
<n2i> :-/
<yen-thao> _Tux_: dâm trí hay dân trí?
<n2i> *chả ích gì
<_Tux_> yen-thao: 2 cái nó như nhau mà
<_Tux_> :))
<n2i> yen-thao: cùng câu hỏi!
<n2i> lol
<yen-thao> :)Nãy giờ đặt bẩy được 3 con nhưng thấy tội nghiệp toàn thả:)
<n2i> :P
<n2i> vậy thì sống chung vs chúng đi
<n2i> chuột đồng: thả thì đuọc
<n2i> *được
<n2i> chuột thành phố: phải diệt :P
<yen-thao> n2i: chúng cắn rách áo em
<n2i> nhìn chúng ghê quá
<n2i> thế à?
<n2i> áo nào? mỏng hay dày mà rách được? o_0
<yen-thao> n2i: ngặt nỗi mấy chú chuột con dễ thương mà phá quá
<yen-thao> O:-)mõng dày gì chúng gặp mà không lũng
<_Tux_> áo rách đúng chỗ nhìn dễ thương bằng mấy =))
 * n2i phải phải
<yen-thao> _Tux_: em không mặt áo rách áo nào rách em bỏ à, có mấy cái mới mua mặc được mấy lần là huhu
<n2i> nguy hieemr qua
<n2i> ai paste lại câu cuối đọc cái coi, lỡ ấn esc :P
<_Tux_> yen-thao: kiếm cái nào
<_Tux_> rách
<_Tux_> (nhưng phải đúng chỗ)
<_Tux_> thì không ai chê em không đepj
<_Tux_> không dễ thương cả
 * _Tux_ mía muỗi đốt
<yen-thao> _Tux_: <-anh kinh dị
<n2i> yen-thao: _Tux_rách đúng chỗ :-/ ví dụ! :3
<yen-thao> hix cái file pdf bài học của em đâu  mất rồi:((
<n2i> Trash :D
<yen-thao> chắc lên web thầy down lại:(
<n2i> quá đơn giản
<n2i> G9 all!
 * yen-thao bỗng nhiên máy logout :(
 * yen-thao alo các anh còn thức không?
<_Tux_> yen-thao: ngủ rồi
<_Tux_> yen-thao: đi ngủ đi
<yen-thao> _Tux_: ngủ rồi mà trả lời^^
<yen-thao> _Tux_: em phải học bài
 * _Tux_ <- i'm bot
<yen-thao> _Tux_: anh cho em hỏi
<yen-thao> em đang sử dụng U 11.05
<yen-thao> lộn 11.04
<yen-thao> không hiểu sao
<yen-thao> em sử dụng khoảng 45' là nó tự động logout máy:(
<yen-thao> lúc còn sử dụng 10.10  thì không bao giờ gặp trường hợp này
<_Tux_> yen-thao: check lại setting powermanagement
<yen-thao> _Tux_: dạ để em check
<_Tux_> yen-thao: không trụ được rồi
 * _Tux_ ngủ đây
<yen-thao> _Tux_: dạ bb g9
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-05
<vubuntor070> may ban cho minh hoi
<vubuntor070> co lenh nao de quan ly driver khong ?
<n2i> lệnh có thể ko, nhưng tool có thể có :3 search xem sao
<vubuntor974> mình cài Driver VGA ati xong khởi động lại thì bị chuyển về chế độ 2d củ Classic !, gỡ bỏ thì nó chuyển lại chế độ unity 3d
<vubuntor974> vậy làm sai để cài không bị lỗi cái Driver  ATI Technologies Inc M93 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<n2i> :D vậy thì unity chỉ chạy được ở các máy cùi thôi :|
<vubuntor725> cho mình hỏi xíu. mình đã lấy quyền root trong Terminal, nhưng sao khi cài 1 ứng dụng nào đó bằng file install.sh và run bằng Terminal hiện ra 1 của sổ Terminal mới và báo mình phải cài trong quyền root nữa nhỉ?
<vubuntor725> vậy muốn cái ứng dụng bằng cách chạy file install.sh rồi run as Terminal thì phải lấy quyền root như thế nào??
<n2i> lấy quyền root trong terminal
<n2i> rồi sau đó sao nữa?
<n2i> cho nó chạy trong terminal ở một cửa sổ terminal khác à? :3
<nobawk> build wine nóng máy vãi :3
<vubuntor725> mình chạy file install.sh thi nó hỏi, mình cho chạy bằng Terminal
<vubuntor725> nó đòi quyền root
<vubuntor725> mình không biết lấy như thế này
<vubuntor725> nên mo Terminal ra sudo -s để lấy root
<vubuntor725> rồi chạy lại file install.sh thử thì nó vẫn báo không có quyền root
<vubuntor725> khi chạy thì nó hiện ra 1 khung như là Terminal vậy vaf yếu cầu phải chạy dưới quyền root
<vubuntor725> vậy phải lấy quyền root như thế nào nhỉ?
<n2i> sudo /path/to/install.sh
<vubuntor725> hay là lấy root xong, chuyển đến thư mục chứa file install.sh rồi cafi bằng dòng lệnh
<n2i> ò
<n2i> được thế thì còn gì bằng :D
<vubuntor725> bik vậy
<vubuntor725> nhưng mới xài
<vubuntor725> kho6gn rành mấy cái kia
<vubuntor725> nên mới hỏi vụ này
<vubuntor725> hjhj
<vubuntor725> muốn dup clik cài như Win cho khỏe :))
<vubuntor326> may anh cho em hoi
<vubuntor326> xai U server muon update phai lam sao
<vubuntor326> danh lenh sudo apt-get update la xong ha
<vubuntor326> vay chua update ma phai khong ha
<ignotusp> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<vubuntor326> upgrade la nang cap ma
<vubuntor326> lo nhu nang cap len 10,10 lau lam
<ignotusp> neu ban ko cai repository cua 10.10 thi no lam sao nang cap den 10.10 dc
<ignotusp> no chi nang cap trong pham vi cua distributive thoi
<vubuntor326> sao ma biet cai khong ha man hinh den xi chang thay gi het
<vubuntor326> huhu
<ignotusp> vubuntor326: apt-get update chi tai co so du lieu cua repository thoi
<ignotusp> chu ko cai gi ca
<vubuntor326> vay mac dinh cai U server la chua cai repository ha
<vubuntor326> em biet lenh do
<vubuntor326> vay mac dinh cai U server la chua cai repository ha
<vubuntor583> hi
<vubuntor583> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor583> mình share file trên centos = samba
<vubuntor583> máy client là window xp đăng nhập được vào rồi
<vubuntor583> nhưng cứ mỗi lần window xp vào là file đánh lại password,cho mình hỏi là có cách nào máy tính tự nhớ password ko
<vubuntor342> mọi người cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor342> có cách nào để tạm dừng một chượng trình chạy trong của sổ dòng laanhj không nhỉ?
<vubuntor342> trên Ubuntu ấy
<vubuntor342> cả nhà ơi
<vubuntor342> có ai còn ở đây không?
<vubuntor342> leeb tiếng đi
<Lokiheero> à
<Lokiheero> tạm dừng một chương trình đang chạy trong terminal?
<vubuntor342> đại k lôki
<vubuntor342> ok
<vubuntor342> chính nó
<Lokiheero> tạm dừng hay kill nó đi?
<vubuntor342> hoặc chính cái terminal đó
<Lokiheero> Crtl-C hoặc Ctrl-D
<vubuntor342> :D
<vubuntor342> hình như là đùa
<vubuntor342> :-/
<Lokiheero> chứ muốn gì?
<vubuntor342> tạm dừng thôi
<vubuntor342> để còn kết quả
<vubuntor342> không công sức cả nửa ngày đi tong
<vubuntor342> thế này chắc là không có rồi
<vubuntor342> buồn
<Lokiheero> không có, ngoại trừ đã lập trình trước cho nó chạy
<vubuntor342> lạ thật chỉ như là suspen thôi mà
<vubuntor342> mạnh như linux lại không làm nổi
<vubuntor342> tệ thật
<_Tux_> vubuntor342: linux lởm lắm bạn ạ
<_Tux_> xài Windows đi
<vubuntor342> :d
<vubuntor342> lại đi bàn lìu mới lạ chứ
<_Tux_> vubuntor342: suppend toàn bộ hệ thống thì làm được
<_Tux_> vubuntor342: hoặc Ctrl+Z
<_Tux_> để tạm thời ngắt process
<_Tux_> có forgegroud và backgroud process
<vubuntor342> tạm thời ngắt?????????
<_Tux_> fb and bg
<_Tux_> .g Ctrl+Z CLi linux
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/shortcuts.html
<vubuntor342> vậy làm sao để fg
<bksupybot> Title: Linux keyboard shortcuts (at www.tuxfiles.org)
<vubuntor342> thank _Tux_
<vubuntor342> để xem có tác hại không
<vubuntor342> à tác dụng chứ
<vubuntor342> :D
<vubuntor342> à cho mình hỏi luôn
<vubuntor342> tổng mem của tất cả các process \
<_Tux_> ?
<_Tux_> top
<_Tux_> free -m
<vubuntor342> trên máy mình thì system monitor báo vào khoảng 500
<vubuntor342> vậy nhưng ở cái tabresource thì nó báo > 800
<vubuntor342> + 2GB swap là sao?
<vubuntor342> ghost???????\
<_Tux_> vubuntor342: uhm
<_Tux_> MaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * _Tux_ ức chế đi vào
<vubuntor342> hay do thằng nào chạy xong không giải phóng bộ nhớ?
<vubuntor342> mình bảo ghost ý là làm sao để xem thằng nào đăng chạy ở ghost
<vubuntor342> chứ có bảo là ma quỷ gì đâu
<vubuntor342> đúng là lão _Tux_
 * _Tux_ bắt đầu đến được người khác giúp lại chỉ trích cá nhân đấy
<vubuntor063> cho mình hỏi mình dùng bản ubuntu desktop, mình muốn nâng lên thành server thì có thể dùng trực tiếp không, hay phải cài mới lại phiên bản server
<_Tux_> thói đời
<_Tux_> vubuntor342: không cần
<_Tux_> nhưng còn phải xem bạn định xài những services gì
<vubuntor342> ê không phải tui thằng cha 60 ấy
<_Tux_> và có định dùng cái máy đó cho mục đích khác không
<vubuntor342> à 63 ấy
<_Tux_> vubuntor342: tab nhầm
<_Tux_> ok
<vubuntor342> ok
<_Tux_> vubuntor063: nói chung chắc bạn định PHP dev trên Ubuntu chứ gì ?
<vubuntor063> mình chủ yếu để test các dịch vụ cơ bản của server như HTTP, FTP, DHCP...
<_Tux_> Test thôi hả
<vubuntor342> test thì cài luôn cho đỡ mất thời gian
<_Tux_> thế cứ xài bình thường
<vubuntor342> :D
<vubuntor063> thanks
<vubuntor342> tưởng cần nhỏ nhưng có võ
<vubuntor342> _Tux_: kk cho hỏi có cách nào xem thằng "lào" lạm dụng mem quá đáng không????
<vubuntor342> không nó chạy toàn dùng swap nạng vãi
<vubuntor342> chẳng làm được gì
<vubuntor342> _Tux_:
<vubuntor342> _Tux_:
<vubuntor342> _Tux_:
<vubuntor342> _Tux_:
<vubuntor342> _Tux_:
<vubuntor342> lên tiếng đi kk
<vubuntor342> lôki kk
<vubuntor342> giúp với
<_Tux_> top
<vubuntor342> try ing
<vubuntor342> bật cái terminal khác mà cả tiếng mới được
<vubuntor342> sợ quá
<_Tux_> vlc memory leak ?
<_Tux_> python cpu ?
<vubuntor342> python mem 98\
<vubuntor342> cpu 0
<_Tux_> vubuntor342: thịt thằng python đi
<vubuntor342> mình dùng xine không dùng vlc
<vubuntor342> mem có 98 thịt gì
<vubuntor342> giờ nhishc lên 102 chắc là ngon
<vubuntor342> không leak
<vubuntor561> Em hỉ chút có phải UBuntu cái phần hiệu năng phần cứng nó không tốt bằng win 7 không mà sao em dùng
<vubuntor561> thấy máy nó nóng kinh hoàng
<vubuntor561> mà chạy có mỗi chat với chrome
<_Tux_> vubuntor561: VGA ATI ?
<_Tux_> cài Catalyst vào
<vubuntor103> hello
<vubuntor342> chắc là flash của chrome
<vubuntor561> không ạ card on mà
<vubuntor342> nếu cậu chat mà chrome đang ở trang nào đó có flash
<vubuntor561> uầy
<vubuntor342> tốt nhất là mở thêm một tab trắng che cái tab flash đó đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor561: lspci | grep -i VGA
<vubuntor342> chắc là sẽ hạ nhiệt
<vubuntor561> để em xem có có chức năng ko load flash ko
<vubuntor561> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<_Tux_> vubuntor561: thế thì nóng thế nào được
<_Tux_> làm gì đến mức *kinh khủng*
<vubuntor342> ơ sao không xúi ông ấy top đi bác
<vubuntor561> tức là em sờ lên cái thân máy tấy nóng sờ lên bàn phím
<vubuntor561> bt chạy cái kia ko bị
<vubuntor561> nhưng cũng công nhận Ubuntu 11 này là cả 1 bước tiến dài
<_Tux_> vubuntor561: chạy sensors coi sao nào ?
<vubuntor561> chắc là CPU thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor561: chạy sensors coi sao nào
<vubuntor561> nhưng chạy thế nào
<vubuntor561> em chỉ bik dùng
<_Tux_> vubuntor561: mở terminal lên
<_Tux_> gõ sensors
<_Tux_> hoặc mở System Monitor lên
<vubuntor561> em đang cài gói lm-sensors vào
 * _Tux_ nhớ nó Ubuntu cài sẵn rồi mà
<vubuntor561> Adapter: Virtual device temp1:       +51.0°C  (crit = +127.0°C)                   temp2:       +26.8°C  (crit = +97.0°C)                    thinkpad-isa-0000 Adapter: ISA adapter fan1:       2762 RPM temp1:       +51.0°C                                     temp2:       +54.0°C                                     temp3:           N/A                                     temp4:       +49.0°C                               
<vubuntor561> nó báo phải cài mà
<vubuntor975> lam sao de co the khoi phuc lai cac thanh taskbar trong Ubun 11.04 vay cac bac
<_Tux_> vubuntor975: reset hết đi
<_Tux_> unity --reset
<vubuntor975> reset nhu the nao
<vubuntor975> em ko bit hotkey truy xuat vao terminal
<xsd> alt ctrl t
<_Tux_> vubuntor975: không biết thì search ra terminal
<vubuntor975> hix
<vubuntor975> ko dk
<_Tux_> 11.04 có công cụ search ngon mà
<vubuntor975> van de la no ko xuat hien bat ki mot thanh cong cu nao het
<vubuntor975> no chi hien len ca wallpaper thoi
<vubuntor975> ngoai ra ko co bat cu mot cai gi nua
<_Tux_> vubuntor975: Ctrl+Alt+F3
<_Tux_> đăng nhập rồi gõ lệnh kia
<vubuntor597> Xin chào
<vubuntor597> Tôi có USB 16GB
<vubuntor597> Giờ tôi cài Ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor597> Làm thế nào để tôi dùng hết 16GB đó
<_Tux_> vubuntor597: không hiểu ý bạn là gì
<xsd> ý là muốn cài ubuntu lên usb như hdd?
<vubuntor452> oki, em da fix duo
<vubuntor452> duoc
<vubuntor452> thx cac bac
<vubuntor452> :D
<vubuntor597> Vâng
<vubuntor597> Tôi cài ubuntu lên usb
<vubuntor597> Usb 16GB
<vubuntor597> Tôi muốn dùng hết không gian đó cho Ubuntu
<xsd> thì có ai cấm đâu :3
<_Tux_> vubuntor597: bạn cài bình thường như cài cho HDD thôi
<vubuntor883> ai giup minh cai dat mang wifi voi
<yen-thao> vubuntor883: là sao bạn
<vubuntor883> o thong bao ghi mang ko day bị tat
<vubuntor883> mà đèn wifi ở máy vẫn sáng
<vubuntor883> và ko thể nào scan được wifi
<yen-thao> thường bạn mở wifi của máy
<yen-thao> thì  nếu có wifi thì tự đông máy sẽ nhận ra wifi đó mà
<yen-thao> có thể chổ bạn không có wifi thì sa
<vubuntor883> ý mình là trên cái status panel mình đã tích vào cái bật mạng ko dây
<vubuntor883> nhuwg lai có cái dòng mạng ko dây bị tắt
<vubuntor883> hay là mình chưa cài driver wifi
<yen-thao> vubuntor883: thường thì nếu bạn đã truy cập được vào mạng có dây thì nó đã cài đặt driver không dây rồi
<vubuntor883> làm sao để bít là mình đã cài driver wifi rồi
<vubuntor883> mình phải check ở đâu. sori vì hơi gà khoản câu lệnh
<vubuntor883> cũng mơi làm wen với ubuntu. có mỗi cái khoản wifi này là mình mãi ko vào được lần nào
<vubuntor883> nhà có wifi và vẫn vào qua win7 mà
<yen-thao> vubuntor883: bạn sử dụng ubuntu bản mấy
<vubuntor883> 11.04
<vubuntor883> đã cài qua các bản 10.04. 10.10 rồi. chả bản nào mà mình cài xong dùng được wifi luôn cả
<yen-thao> vubuntor883: ban tham khao link nay nhe https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html
<bksupybot> Title: Using Windows Wireless Drivers (at help.ubuntu.com)
<yen-thao> vubuntor883: con kiem tra xem co su dung duoc wifi ko thi  dung lenh iwconfig
<vubuntor883> lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off
<vubuntor883> cái này là chưa được bật đúng ko c
<yen-thao> uhm
<vubuntor883> nhưng mình ko hiểu giữa ko được bật lên và chưa cài đặt driver thì khác nhau ở dòng lệnh  trên ntn :)
<yen-thao> :)mình sử dụng U đã lâu nhưng chưa bao giờ cài driver nên cũng ...^^
<yen-thao> toàn cài vào là tự nhận toàn bộ
<yen-thao> ducgiang_8888: ping
<yen-thao> _Tux_: ping
<ducgiang_8888> yen-thao: pong
<yen-thao> ducgiang_8888: anh giúp đở bạn đó vụ cài driver wifi đi
<ducgiang_8888> híc
<ducgiang_8888> vụ này thì phải nhờ pro ấy
<ducgiang_8888> chứ anh thì chịu òi
<yen-thao> ducgiang_8888: anh cũng pro vậy
<yen-thao> nobawk: ping
<yen-thao> CoconutCrab: ping
<yen-thao> vubuntor883: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=10539 mình chỉ có thể giúp bạn tìm tài liệu liên quan chứ ... thì mình chịu vì mình chưa tới mức pro
<bksupybot> Title: Không nhận wifi trong Ubuntu 10.04. Help - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor883> mình cũng xem qua rồi
<vubuntor883> hic. nhưng của mình là card atheros
<vubuntor883> ah. mình đọc ở trong wiki là bật cái card wifi trong windown
<vubuntor883> mà cái dòng alow wake up ở win nó mờ thì tick sao được. haiz
<nobawk> bỏ tích cái đó là đúng rồi
<nobawk> google xem card của bạn có đc support ko
<vubuntor883> để loay hoay một hồi xem đã
<vubuntor883> có gì lại onl hỏi tiếp
<vubuntor883> thank cac bro
<vubuntor883> ;)))
<vubuntor286> Có ai cho em hỏi làm thế nào để làm cái thanh menu ben trái nó nhỏ lại được không ạ
<vubuntor286> ý em làm lthu nhỏ cỡ mấy cái icon lại
<Stanley00> vubuntor286: chào bạn, bạn cài Compiz setting vào, sẽ có mục chỉnh, hoạc xem trong gconf-editor
<vubuntor286> vâng em cám ơn em đang cái cái compiz
<Stanley00> vubuntor286: nếu dùng gconf-editor thì nó nằm ở đây nè bạn /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/icon_size
<vubuntor286> dạ
<vubuntor286> cám ơn bác
<Stanley00> vubuntor286: không có chi :D
<vubuntor286> em cài cái compiz fusion icon
<vubuntor286> lên rồi mà nó ko chạy
<Stanley00> vubuntor286: không chạy compiz luôn hả bạn?
<Stanley00> hay bạn chạy gconf-editor rồi chỉnh trong ấy đi :D
<vubuntor286> cái compiz fusion icon
<vubuntor286> nháy dduos xong mất hút
<Stanley00> vậy chỉnh trong gconf-editor đi
<vubuntor286> có phải logout nó mới active ko anh
<vubuntor286> cái gconf nó như registry của window nhỉ
<vubuntor840> 1
<vubuntor840> WHO
<vubuntor800> help
<vubuntor800> có ai jup mình dưa ubuntu 11.0.4 trở về classic với
<vubuntor800> hix
<vubuntor800> ai jup với nào
<vubuntor800> help
<hello_world> Bác _Tux_ đã từng đụng qua android chưa?
<_Tux_> hello_world: chÆ°a
<_Tux_> nhưng sắp đụng rồi
<hello_world> nản
<hello_world> tính dịch chơi nó
<hello_world> nào ngờ thằng trời đánh nó cứng đầu quá
<hello_world> mợ nó
<hello_world> không biết kiếm ai hỏi
<hello_world> ở đây có ai có kinh nghiệm complie android
<hello_world> khai sáng giúp đệ với
<_Tux_> hello_world: nó bung ở chỗ nào
<hello_world> lọ mọ từ sáng tới giờ
<hello_world> make: *** No rule to make target `iso_img'.  Stop.
<hello_world> ông đốp phát mỗi câu đó
<hello_world> cụ google thì bó tay
 * _Tux_ dễ hiểu
<hello_world> toàn đưa ra cái đâu đâu
<hello_world> chán chuyện
<hello_world> quan trọng là fix nó cơ
<hello_world> _Tux_:
<hello_world> _Tux_: có cao kiến gì giúp đệ không???
<vubuntor508> máy e đang cài 2 HDH win xp + win 7 pro thì có thể cài thêm Ubuntu chạy song song với 2 HDH đó ko ah ? nếu có thể cài được thì cách cài có khó ko ạ ? nếu có sai sót gì trong khi cài đặt thì có bị mất 2 HDH kia ko ạ ? e xin cảm ơn
<hello_world> U có thể cài trong win
<hello_world> muốn cài trong win hay độc lập
<hello_world> ???
<vubuntor508> độc lập với trong win khác gì nhau ko a >?
<hello_world> trong win thì nếu có ghost lại win là mất U
<vubuntor508> máy e ko sử dụng file gost bao h
<_Tux_> hello_world: đọc cái makefile coi
<vubuntor508> có lỗi là cài lại win luôn
<hello_world> mà nếu cài trong win thì có thể gỡ U như một phần mềm thông thường
<hello_world> bác ơi nó include lung tùng pheng
<hello_world> mệt lắm
<hello_world> _Tux_:
<vubuntor508> cài trong win thì giao diện vào tính năng có khác gì cài riêng 1 HDH ko anh ?
<hello_world> chả khác gì cả
<vubuntor508> e cảm ơn ạ! để e search google cách cài Ubuntu
<hello_world> thằng cha vubuntor508 không khóe hiểu lầm ý mình
<hello_world> chắc nghĩ là U chạy ngay trong Win đây mà
<hello_world> bác _Tux_ có rảnh thì giúp bạn cái kia với
<hello_world> tìm cách khắc phục ấy
<vubuntor508> e đăng kí tài khoản mới mà cái phần password nó toàn báo Password must be at least 8 characters long, and must contain at least one number and an upper case letter.
<vubuntor508> rõ ràng pass của e 10 kí tự rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor508: khiếp
<_Tux_> vô 1 tí mà chữ nhiều thế :(
<vubuntor508> :D
<_Tux_> mình trả lời từng ý nhá
<_Tux_> 01 - Cài song song được
<hello_world> có số chữ (hoa thường)
<hello_world> nữa cơ
<vubuntor508> =,=
<_Tux_> 02 - Dữ liệu + OS mất hay không còn hên xui tùy vào cách bạn cài
<_Tux_> đúng thì không sao cả
<_Tux_> Hết
<hello_world> theo mình tốt nhất nên cài bằng wubi
<hello_world> cài trong win là an toàn nhất
<vubuntor508> ccài trên win thì phải vào win 7 rồi mới bật cái Utu lên à a
<hello_world> hoặc không thì máy ảo cho quen
<hello_world> không
<vubuntor508> lúc khởi động máy lên thì cứ chọn vào win 7 trước à
 * _Tux_ chơi được thì chơi luôn, ảo hay wubi để làm gì
<hello_world> xúi em nó vậy lúc mất dữ liệu ổ cứng thì mếu à????
<vubuntor508> hay là tạo 1 phân vùng mới cài riêng utu vào đó
<hello_world> mình thì may mắn không bị lần nào
<vubuntor508> lúc khởi động có 3 sự lựa chọn luôn được ko a ?
<hello_world> nhưng thằng bạn dính 1,2 lần gì đấy mất trắng
<hello_world> được chứ
<hello_world> vubuntor508: dùng easyBCD
<_Tux_> hello_world: cố gắng lên
<hello_world> bao nhiêu cũng được
<_Tux_> sắp bị rồi :D
<hello_world> bị cái đó thì chắc không
<hello_world> nhưng cái khác thì có
<hello_world> vubuntor508: chắc máy dùng khởi động của win7 ???
<vubuntor508> máy e mặc định là vào win 7
<vubuntor508> bây giờ mà cài utu thì nó có vào win 7 nữa ko ?
<hello_world> cài U trong XP đi
<vubuntor508> hay vào thẳng utu thì chết
 * _Tux_ nhiều chữ quá ...
<vubuntor508> uh
<hello_world> sau đó easyBCD tạo thêm menu cho U
<hello_world> là ngon ngay
<hello_world> nếu cài riêng thì cần có 1 phân vùng ổ cứng cho U
<hello_world> nếu đáp ứng được thì cũng OK
<hello_world> bên android-x86 ngủ hết hay sao ấy
<hello_world> đưa câu hỏi lên cả tiếng không thấy động tĩnh gì
<hello_world> buồn
<_Tux_> hello_world: x86
<_Tux_> tưởng chơi embedded sys
<_Tux_> lolz
<hello_world> hề
<hello_world> em đâu có board đâu mà chơi
<hello_world> cũng muốn lắm chứ
<hello_world> buồn thế
<hello_world> vừa mới tìm được người để hỏi thì họ kiệm lời quá
<hello_world> vẫn chưa ra vấn đề
<hello_world> [00:31] <cwhuang> hello_world: your tree is not complete [00:31] <cwhuang> hello_world: read the doc carefully, repo sync until no error
<hello_world> trả lời vậy có chết người ta không??????????
<CoconutCrab> meh, ngày nào cũng vài trăm ông vào hỏi kiểu vậy trả lời cũng chết
<hello_world> :((
<hello_world> nói vậy mà nghe được???
<hello_world> nếu là cái lỗi nhiều người gặp thì lập 1 topic trên source page là ok
<hello_world> chắc cái này hiếm người gặp nên google cũng khó thấy
<hello_world> mà bác CoconutCrab nói vậy hơi buồn đấy
<CoconutCrab>  hello_world: your tree is not complete
<CoconutCrab> đấy
<CoconutCrab> trả lời thế rồi còn gì
<hello_world> đúng rồi
<hello_world> nhưng em repo syn cả ngàn lần rồi
<hello_world> mà có ra vấn đề gì đâu
<CoconutCrab> git hay cái gì?
<hello_world> nó dùng repo riêng cho thằng android
<CoconutCrab> dùng scm gì
<hello_world> chắc nó cũng dựa trên git
<CoconutCrab> vcs chứ
<CoconutCrab> 'chắc'
<hello_world> repo sync
<hello_world> đồng bộ ấy mà bác
<CoconutCrab> 'chắc' không phải câu trả lời của một người đã đọc kĩ tài liệu
<CoconutCrab> :-\
 * CoconutCrab kinh nghiệm là nếu gặp lỗi mà không ai dính phải, thì thường là mắc lỗi cơ bản
<CoconutCrab> không đọc kĩ tài liệu
<hello_world> nghĩa là em???????
<hello_world> nghe thì có lí
<hello_world> có điều
<hello_world> http://www.android-x86.org/getsourcecode
<hello_world> nó đấy
<CoconutCrab> đọc hẳn trên cái trang của bọn android ấy
<hello_world> có vậy thôi
<CoconutCrab> mà đây là cái gì?
<CoconutCrab> android chạy trên máy x86?
<hello_world> thì cái trang mà họ nhắc em đọc đó
<hello_world> có chứ
<hello_world> nhưng chỉ là 2.3 trở lại
 * CoconutCrab đang bận, không giúp được, chỉ có vài lời vậy thôi
<hello_world> 3.0 thì không có
<vubuntor313> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor313> so la minh moi cai ubuntu
<hello_world> vấn đề đi
<vubuntor313> con nhiu cai k hieu mong moi nguoi giup do
<vubuntor313> sao cai carng mang khi nhan khi k vay ban
<hello_world> đã lên đây đừng bảo không có vấn đề
<CoconutCrab> 1h đêm <------
<vubuntor313> sory
<hello_world> mà đã có vấn đề thì đề cập luôn đỡ mất thời gian
<vubuntor313> cai card mang cua minh khi nhan khi k
<vubuntor313> khi no sang den thi vao mang khi tat thi k vao duoc
<vubuntor313> win xp win 7 bing thuong
<vubuntor313> minh da cau hinh tcp cho u roi
<hello_world> Lap à? sao nhìn được đèn thế
<hello_world> sao không đổ tại lỗi do dây LAN??
<vubuntor313> may ban
<vubuntor313> nhin den tren modem
<vubuntor313> lap cung nhin duoc neu ban de y
<hello_world> thì đó biết đâu lỗi do dây LAN
<vubuntor313> k phai
<vubuntor313> minh sai 2 win xp va win 7 deu binh thuong
<hello_world> pass
<hello_world> bác CoconutCrab
<hello_world> vào giúp đi
<hello_world> lỗi em chưa gặp qua
<hello_world> chẳng bít đường nào
<hello_world> không bác _Tux_
<vubuntor301> tu dung bi out
<hello_world> đấy hả????
<vubuntor301> luc nay minh danh hoi ve cai card mang cua minh
<hello_world> bác _Tux_ xắn cái tay áo lên
<hello_world> có người cần trợ giúp này
<hello_world> làm gì mà lề mà lề mề thế
<vubuntor301> k phai out do mang luc do minh van luot wed duoc
<vubuntor301> that ra cai nay minh cung giai quyt duoc nhung mac cong wa
<vubuntor301> moi lan nhu vay long in vao win 7 cho sang den roi tro lai u thi binh thuong
<vubuntor301> co bac nao giup em de khoi fai restar k
<hello_world> lúc xảy ra đó thử rút dây LAN ra xong cắm lại xem
<hello_world> mà card mạng rời hay on
<hello_world> ???
<vubuntor301> onbor
<vubuntor301> rut day ra chua thu
<hello_world> mình không tin là U bị lỗi lan mà lại là on
<hello_world> mình chỉ nghi mỗi lỏng dây LAN thôi
<vubuntor301> no khi nhan khi k
<vubuntor301> chu k fai mat luon
<vubuntor301> co ngia la khi bi nhu vay
<vubuntor301> minh login vao win 7
<vubuntor301> roi tro lai u thi len mang binh thuong
<vubuntor301> voi lai
<hello_world> ????
<vubuntor301> gap cai nay thuong xien ne
<hello_world> U nào thế
<hello_world> ?
<vubuntor021> lai bi dix tip
<vubuntor021> tra hieu
<vubuntor021> cho hoi phomng chat co khi nao hoi nhiu wa dic k vay may bac
<vubuntor021> bac hello word oi
<hello_world> chưa bao giờ thấy
<vubuntor021> cai nay nua ne
<vubuntor021> moi cai u
<vubuntor021> hay bi dung may
<vubuntor021> phai nhap fai vao man hinh destop
<hello_world> đơ máy????
<vubuntor021> chon change destop backroud
<vubuntor021> dung roi
<vubuntor021> roi chon visuall effec
<vubuntor021> chon dong dau tien
<vubuntor021> moi k bi dung may
<hello_world> vga rời???
<vubuntor021> vay la sao ha bac
<hello_world> hay on
<vubuntor021> on
<hello_world> máy gì đây????
<vubuntor021> ecs
<hello_world> chỉ nghe rời có vấn đề
<vubuntor021> 945 gz hay gi do
<hello_world> chứ on thì đây là lần đầu tiên
<vubuntor021> co
<vubuntor021> may nguoi khac cung bi
<vubuntor021> minh google thay huong dan chinh cai het
<vubuntor021> minh cai u lan nay lan thu 3
<vubuntor021> 2 lan truoc cai bang wubi
<hello_world> mấy vị bô lão ở đây không vào cuộc đi thôi
<vubuntor021> lan nay fan vung cai
<vubuntor021> a cho hoi
<hello_world> lão _Tux_
<vubuntor021> lam sao go co dau
<hello_world> C4NoC:
<hello_world> Lokiheero:
<hello_world> dùng ibus
<vubuntor021> co san trong center k
<hello_world> bật terminal lên
<hello_world> cài cho nó cái ibus-unikey
<vubuntor021> hay cai goi gz hay bz gi do
<hello_world> cứ cài xong đi rồi tiêp
<vubuntor021> a dang cai
<vubuntor021> ban ngya hopi co nhiu k ban
<vubuntor021> gio nay thay vang du
<hello_world> chịu bi giwof mình mới lên
<hello_world> cũng là gà
<hello_world> nhưng thấy bạn chưa biết cái mình biết lên ở lại thôi
<hello_world> chứ mấy ông kia mà thwucs giấc là tớ thất nghiệp ngay
<vubuntor021> cai roi
<vubuntor021> sau dung sao vay bo62
<hello_world> system
<hello_world> admin
<hello_world> ...
<hello_world> languge
<hello_world> sau đó chọn input method là ibus
<hello_world> sau đó system/ibus prefer..........
<hello_world> ok chÆ°a???
<vubuntor021> vậy à
<hello_world> khi nào đến đó thì bảo nhe
<vubuntor021> ban con sai win 7 voi xp k
<vubuntor021> xong rồi nè
<hello_world> mình không
<vubuntor021> bạn còn xài win k
<hello_world> nhưng gà U lắm
<hello_world> bây giwof ibus đã khởi động rồi chứu???
<vubuntor021> hay chỉ sài u thôi
<vubuntor021> bạn thấy mình gõ tiến việt k
<hello_world> hi hi
<hello_world> có tuổi rồi
<hello_world> thực ra ngay lúc đầu bật ibus cũng ok
<hello_world> nhưng nếu chọn vào language thì nó sẽ khởi động cùng máy
<hello_world> tiện hơn chút ít
<vubuntor021> bạn còn xài win k
<hello_world> trả lời ở trên roài
<hello_world> ha ha
<vubuntor021> sax k để ý
<vubuntor021> sẳn dây hỏi típ
<hello_world> nếu giúp được
<vubuntor021> mới cài u
<hello_world> không giúp được thì đừng lôi cụ tổ nhà tớ ra là được
<hello_world> :D
<vubuntor021> cần cài thêm cái gì nũa k
<hello_world> cho cụ tớ yên nghỉ nhé
<hello_world> cơ bản là không nhưng hình như không có office
<vubuntor021> cài ms office hả
<hello_world> libre ofice
<hello_world> thá»­ aptitude install libre-office xem sao
<hello_world> tại mình tải nó về cài nên không để ý
<hello_world> nhưng apt thì không có
<vubuntor021> cái này của u hả
<hello_world> ừ
<hello_world> lẽ ra từ trước là open office
<hello_world> nhưng cái lão củ chuối elison
<vubuntor021> co san roi ma
<hello_world> chơi đểu open source nên giờ khuyến cáo nên dùng libre office
<hello_world> à
<hello_world> U nào thế?
<vubuntor021> 10.04
<hello_world> mà nếu thế là đủ rồi
<vubuntor021> tháy có rồi mà
<hello_world> nghe nhạc xem phim lướt net, lập trình thì có c c++
<hello_world> nói chung là không thiếu gì
<vubuntor021> lập trình k biết gì hét
<hello_world> thì biết cái khác mà người lập trình không biết
<hello_world> đâu pahir ai dùng máy tính cũng bắt buộc phải biết lậ trình
<hello_world> vubuntor021: nếu máy yếu, muốn xemphim chất lượng cao
<hello_world> theo kinh ngiệm của bạn thì dùng xine
<hello_world> khỏe nhất trong các thằng xem phim mà mình đã thử qua
<vubuntor021> ten dung cua no có k
<hello_world> xine???
<hello_world> nó đấy thôi
<vubuntor021> xine -ui ha3
<hello_world> ừ
<hello_world> cài ra xong lên youtube lấy cái video 1920x1080
<hello_world> mở lên so sánh với mplayer là thấy ngay
<vubuntor021> co link k goi3 wa d9i
<hello_world> chả hỉu
<vubuntor021> có link k gởi wa đi
<hello_world> link gì???
<vubuntor021> link phim của yutube
<hello_world> soft center không có à???
<hello_world> ui
<hello_world> bó tay
<vubuntor021> xine cai ròi
<hello_world> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPUGNCIozp0
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Android 3.0 Preview (at www.youtube.com)
<hello_world> bó
<vubuntor021> bạn có nick chat k
<hello_world> quên mất nick chat rồi
<hello_world> lâu lắm rồi có chat đâu
<vubuntor021> sax
<hello_world> thích thì cứ lên đây
<hello_world> mình luôn là hello_world
<hello_world> (bắt đầu từ hôm nay)
<hello_world> :D
<vubuntor021> vay sao liên hệ duợc9
<hello_world> thì có ai cần mình đâu mà liên lạc
<hello_world> :D
<vubuntor021> k có chat yahoo hay skybe gì het61 hã
<hello_world> thích thì lập 1 cái
<hello_world> có gì khó
<vubuntor021> sax
<hello_world> nhưng lập xong để vứt xó thì lập làm gì
<hello_world> :D
<_Tux_> khiếp hello_world , print kinh quá =))
<vubuntor021> gio nao ban hay online
<hello_world> lão _Tux_
<hello_world> khi nãy gọi thì không thấy mặt
<hello_world> hóa ra anh hùng lúp
<hello_world> lại còn soi mình nữa chứu
<vubuntor021> anh hùng hay núp lám
<vubuntor021> lảo tux gì dó oi7
<hello_world> đùa thế thôi
<hello_world> bô lão đấy
<hello_world> :D
<vubuntor021> lón tuoi hay xài u lau6 năm
<hello_world> chắc cả 2
<hello_world> nhưng thiên về ý 2 hơn thì phải
<vubuntor021> sao kì vậy
<_Tux_> hello_world: tại đang mải bàn công việc
<_Tux_> nên giờ mới ngó ra
<hello_world> thua
<vubuntor021> mới nổi lên giờ lăn mất tiu
<hello_world> thế thì xắm cái tay áo lên
<hello_world> vubuntor021: hỏi gì LAn lủng gì đó kia kìa
<hello_world> làm ăn tắc trách quá
<vubuntor021> đèn lan trên modem khi sáng khi tát
<hello_world> vubuntor021: cứ lôi ông _Tux_ ra mà phang
<hello_world> ra nhìu vấn đề lắm đấy
<vubuntor021> fải login vào win roi62 trở lại u mới vào mạng được
<vubuntor021> tux ơi còn đó k
<vubuntor021> đèn lan trên modem khi sáng khi tát
<vubuntor021> fải login vào win roi62 trở lại u mới vào mạng được
<vubuntor021> có ai k giúp với
<Lokiheero> chắc là do đầu mạng gắn không chặt
<vubuntor021> k fai
<vubuntor021> mình đã kiểm tra rồi
<Lokiheero> thế bạn dùng win thời gian dài có bị ko?
<vubuntor021> k bị gì het61
<vubuntor021> chỉ cần đèn sáng là u bình thường
<Lokiheero> thế thôi, hok bít
<vubuntor021> cài u ba lần dều bị giống nhau
<vubuntor021> a wên
<vubuntor021>  mình sài u 10.04
<vubuntor113> aloooooooo
<vubuntor113> co ai con thuc k ? chi em ty
<vubuntor113> alooooooo
<vubuntor113> help me
<Lokiheero> nói đi, giúp được sẽ giúp
<vubuntor113> alooooooo
<vubuntor113> may qua
<vubuntor113> bi loi ve file log ban oi
<vubuntor113> utunbu for more information, please see the log file
<vubuntor113> noi ve user
<vubuntor113> minh xai win 7
<vubuntor113> cho chay administrator roi ma van bi @@
<vubuntor113> minh cai tren win ban oi
<Lokiheero> cài ubuntu bằng wubi trên windows
<Lokiheero> ?
<vubuntor113> cai bang dia down tu trang ubuntu ban ah`
<Lokiheero> rồi lỗi gì? muốn làm gì mà phát sinh lỗi đó
<vubuntor113> gio minh cai dat ubuntu cho may
<vubuntor113> cai o o D ( C chua win 7 )
<vubuntor113> cai no cu bao loi for more information, please see the log file
<vubuntor113> roi dong o duoi la duong link den user cua minh
<Lokiheero> bạn cài bằng wubi hay cài thẳng vào ổ cứng?
<vubuntor113> minh cai tu file iso burn ra CD down tu web chinh cua ubuntu
<vubuntor113> chac co le k cai bang wubi roi
<Lokiheero> bạn cài bằng wubi à?
<vubuntor113> ko
<Lokiheero> thế là vào livecd rồi cài thẳng vô ổ cứng
<vubuntor113> o`
<vubuntor113> dung roi ^^
<Lokiheero> vậy bạn làm tới bước nào thì nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor113> dang trong qua trinh cai dat thi bao loi ban oi
<vubuntor113> hinh nhu la vua extracting o CD xong va chuyen wa fan cai dat thi bao loi
<Lokiheero> èo, cái này thì không rõ nữa,  bạn xem log chưa, coi nó có vấn đề ở đâu
<vubuntor113> minh k biet cach xem
<vubuntor113> ban co the cho minh yahoo de minh hoi de dang hon dc k ?
<Lokiheero> bạn vẫn còn trên livecd đó phải hok
<vubuntor113> o`
<Lokiheero> biết dùng terminal hem?
<vubuntor113> cai may kia dang cai` ubuntu, con may nay minh len day de hoi ne
<vubuntor113> minh moi biet ve ubuntu tu hom wa thoi ban ah @@
<vubuntor113> chang biet gi dau @@
<Lokiheero> lúc nó báo lỗi, trước utunbu for more information, please see the log file nó có báo gì ko?
<vubuntor113> khong
<Lokiheero> tự nhiên đang cài đặt cái nó nhảy ra cái thông báo đó rồi tắt phần cài đặt à
<vubuntor113> dung roi ban
<vubuntor113> hien ra thong bao, an vao cai nut tren thong bao thi tat cai dat
<Lokiheero> èo, thôi mai bạn lên vào ban ngày rồi hỏi, có lẽ mọi người sẽ có cách giải quyết
<vubuntor113> day, cai may minh hien roi thong bao roi ne
<Lokiheero> giờ khuya quá rồi mình cũng ko có tâm trí để xem cho bạn nữa
<vubuntor113> co file log do roi
<vubuntor113> o`
<vubuntor113> thanks ban
<vubuntor113> chuc ngu ngon
<Lokiheero> file log thường nằm trong /var/log
<vubuntor113> trong user\ten user\appdata\local\temp\wubi-10.04.2-rev191.log
<vubuntor113> ban oi
<vubuntor113> hay la do user cua minh da bi khoa
<vubuntor113> thu muc appdata trong user cua minh an mat tieu
<Lokiheero> sao lại có wubi ở đây nhỉ
<vubuntor113> minh cai bang dia down tu ubuntu ve ma
<vubuntor113> cai truc tiep tu dia luon
<vubuntor113> khong qua phan mem nao het
<Lokiheero> uhm, mai bạn hỏi vậy, vì mình cũng chưa test ubuntu mới
<Lokiheero> g9
<vubuntor113> g9
<vubuntor113> cam on nay gio da giup do minh nha
<vubuntor113> ^^
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-06
<vubuntor054> ba con oi chho nhoi
<vubuntor054> bà con ơi cho hỏi
<vubuntor054> sao cài u nó bị đứng máy
<vubuntor054> bà con cho hỏi làm sao để cài photoshop cs5 tren ubuntu vậy
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor054: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=92&t=11114
<bksupybot> Title: Photoshop CS5 portable cho Ubuntu 10.04 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor054> bảng portable photoshop cs5 có đủ chức năng của bảng bình thường k
<vubuntor054> hay là bị thiếu gì đó
<nobawk> dùng gimp cũng ngon
<nobawk> photoshop làm hci
<vubuntor968> ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor968> co ai o vn ko
<vubuntor968> giup toi 1 so van de voi
<kid__> 3
<vubuntor836> j
<vubuntor054> nobawk còn đó k
<nobawk> ?
<vubuntor054> nobawk còn đó k
<vubuntor604> nobawk: ping
<vubuntor054> học thiet kế dùng gimp được k
<vubuntor054> nobowk
<kid__> vubuntor054: đi tìm xem gimp có những chức năng gì!
<vubuntor054> có ai thiết kế dùng gimp k
<vubuntor054> trong khi đi học toan dạy adobe
<vubuntor968> alo
<vubuntor968> co ai giup minh ty dc ko
<kid__> 3
<kid__> vubuntor968: ?
<vubuntor968> ubuntu cua minh cai bi nong may lam
<vubuntor968> co phai loi gi ko
<vubuntor054> treo may ha
<kid__> vubuntor968: bạn dùng máy gì?
<vubuntor968> minh xai dell stu 1558
<vubuntor968> xai // voi win 7 ban ah
<vubuntor968> win 7 thi bt
<vubuntor968> ma ubuntu thi may nong lam tu Po off luon
<nobawk> vubuntor054: dùng gimp thoải mái
<nobawk> concept nó vẫn thế chẳng qua là dùng công cụ khác nhau :3
<vubuntor968> ai giup tui voi
<vubuntor968> dell stu 1558 cai ubuntu bi nong may
<vubuntor968> tu tat may luon
<vubuntor818> chao
<vubuntor818> minh dang dung ubuntu 10.04 tren VMWARE
<vubuntor818> lam the nao de ssh vao duoc tu may khac vay
<vubuntor818> tu van giup minhvoi
<vubuntor818> tu van giup minh voi
<vubuntor818> tu van giup minh voi
<vubuntor818> hix
<vubuntor818> vang ve qua
<vubuntor818> tu van giup minh voi
<vubuntor818> hix
<vubuntor818> sao khong thay ai vay
<kid__> ?
<kid__> vmware thì cứ cài vào thôi
<kid__> còn ssh thì mình chịu:/
<vubuntor818> van de la ssh vao may may dang chay tren vmware do
<vubuntor818> cai ssh thi cai duoc
<vubuntor818> ssh tu may ao ra may khac ok
<vubuntor818> nhung tu may khac vao may ao ko dc
<vubuntor818> vay phai lam the nao vay
<nobawk> chuyển chế độ network sang bridge
<vubuntor818> minh van lam vay
<vubuntor818> tu truoc van dat la bridge
<vubuntor818> ssh tu may ao vmware sang may khac thi dc
<vubuntor818> nhung lam nguoc lai tho ko dac
<vubuntor818> nhung lam nguoc lai tho ko dc
<vubuntor818> hic
<vubuntor818> vang ve qua
<QuangNguyen> hé-lu
<vubuntor980> aloooo, co ai k ? giup to voi
<vubuntor980> aloooo, co ai k ? giup to voi
<vubuntor980> aloooo, co ai k ? giup to voi
<vubuntor980> aloooo, co ai k ? giup to voi
<nobawk> ko co' ai
<vubuntor980> co ne
<vubuntor980> cho to hoi ty
<vubuntor980> cai ubuntu 11.04 xong, khi chay den luc dang nhap user va pass thi may rs lai
<vubuntor980> cu nhu vay hoai thoi, k vao sau hon dc
<vubuntor980> aloooooooooooooo
<vubuntor980> sao co nguoi online ma sao k co nguoi tra loi vay @@
<vubuntor968> co ai o do ko
<vubuntor968> co ai xai ubuntu bi nong' may' ko
<vubuntor968> tui xai dell stu 1558
<favadi> vubuntor968, nóng máy là chuyện thường
<vubuntor968> nong lam
<vubuntor968> toan bi power off lai may thui
<favadi> vubuntor968, mua máy mới đi
<vubuntor968> troi`
<vubuntor968> xai windows 7 van bt ma
<favadi> vubuntor968, vậy xài win 7 thôi
<vubuntor968> muon doi mon' ty'
<vubuntor968> ma nong qua xem anh em co cach khac phuc ko
<vubuntor968> ko thi chac phai xai win 7 thui
<nobawk> overheating af
<nobawk> chắc có cái gì bị mán rồi :3
<vubuntor968> chan ghe
<vubuntor968> xai ubuntu thix ghe ma lai bi nhu the
<dungwd> alo
<dungwd> u 11
<dungwd> không biết bấm chỗ nào để vô phần quản lý
<dungwd> phần administrator
<dungwd> làm sao chỉnh hiệu ứng cho u
<dungwd> alo
<dungwd> U 11
<dungwd> làm sao chỉnh được hiệu ứng cao su
<dungwd> nói chung là vô appearant
<dungwd> không thấy effect
<n2i> compiz manager :3
<vubuntor552> hello everyone
<vubuntor552> I'm new ubuntu user
<vubuntor552> anyone can help me a little bit
<vubuntor552> ??
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor552> ok
<vubuntor552> sorry i can use unikey
<vubuntor552> I usually use Photoshop
<vubuntor552> can i use it in Ubuntu ?
<n2i> @@
<n2i> maybe :3
<vubuntor552> without changing into a new program
<n2i> Cài qua wine
<n2i> nhưng có thể xài GIMP mà, cũng ngon lắm (ít nhất là vsmình)
<vubuntor552> how good dose Wine support PS ?
<n2i> hmm
<vubuntor552> Garbage ?
<n2i> Thấy nhiều người cố xài mà :3
<vubuntor552> =.=
<vubuntor552> and how about Visual Studio
 * n2i đã từng xài bản portable qua wine, ngon lành
<n2i> nâu nâu
<n2i> cái đó về win xài cho lành :3
<vubuntor552> :D
<vubuntor552> Is there another way to program .NET in Ubuntu without using Mono
<vubuntor552> ?
<vubuntor552> and if I want to use Win program. What is the best VM to do it. Best one means light and fast ans smooth :D
<n2i> VirtualBox. hmm
 * n2i hem chơi .NET :3
<vubuntor552> :D
<vubuntor552> work requires :D
<n2i> dualboot cho lành @@
<vubuntor552> thank everyone for helping
<n2i> U r oeo căm! o_0
<vubuntor564> help lien
<vubuntor564> may anh cho em hoi cai compiz
<vubuntor564> em cua em chon cai cudedesktop khong eed
<vubuntor564> em disable luon gio em mat het giao dien roi
<vubuntor353> alo alo em nghe tây đồn Hà Nội sắp có vụ off em muốn tham gia
<vubuntor353> không biết có cân fphair đăng ký ko ạ
<vubuntor353> hay cứ thế đi là dc bksupybot
<vubuntor353> có ai biết địa điểm thời gian cho em với
<vubuntor337> mấy anh cho em hoi cái compiz mà hinh chu nhat do
<vubuntor337> sao ma de 2 tam hinh phia tren vay
<hellonearth> co ai su dung Evolution khong cho minh hoi 1 chut voi
<hellonearth> lam the nao de Evolution dong bo duoc toan bo thu cua Yahoo Mail tu truoc den nay ?
<vubuntor353> Mình nhớ yahoo ko có hỗ trợ mà
<vubuntor353> gmail có hỗ trợ chứ yahoo không thì phải
<hellonearth> the ah
<hellonearth> gmail thi minh tai acc trong Evolution thi no tu dong dong bo luon roi
<hellonearth> vubuntor nay
<hellonearth> http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=US&v=Y772Zrjwgws
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - How to get Compiz+ Simple Compiz for Ubuntu 10.10 & Below (at www.youtube.com)
<hellonearth> xem cai nay
<hellonearth> thi biet cach tao 2 cai anh phia tren Cube
<vubuntor130> alo
<vubuntor130> mình vừa format ubuntu từ bên winxp bằng phần mềm chia ổ cứng
<vubuntor130> nhưng khi vào lại thì không vào được menu boot
<vubuntor130> nó báo lỗi grubse... gì đó
<vubuntor130> mình đút đĩa boot vào mới vào được win
<vubuntor130> ai biết giúp mình với
<kid__> format ubuntu?
<vubuntor130> mình xóa ubuntu từ phần mềm chia ổ cứng bên win
<vubuntor130> magic wizard pro
<vubuntor130> mình xóa đc nhưng vào lại bị lỗi không vào được menu
<vubuntor130> báo grubsec... gì đó mình k rõ
<vubuntor130> chỉ có đút đĩa boot vào thì mới vào được win
<vubuntor130> không biết cách nào để vào lại menu boot của win
<Lokiheero> bỏ livecd vào rồi cài lại grub
<Lokiheero> hoặc bỏ đĩa windows vào cài lại boot loader, hết
<vubuntor130> hiz
<vubuntor130> nhưng mình không muốn cài lại win
<vubuntor130> có cách nào phục hổi boot loader k
<Stanley00> vubuntor130: cái đó chỉ cài lại boot loader cho windown thôi, khôn gphair toàn bộ win đâu...
<vubuntor130> nhưng mình k biết cách làm
<vubuntor130> bạn chỉ mình đc k
<kid__> .g cài lại boot loader
<bkphenny> kid__: http://www.yeulaptop.com/ma-nguon-mo-khoi-phuc-thanh-phan-wubi-ubuntu-bootloader-11857.html
<bksupybot> Title: [Mã Nguồn Mở] Khôi phục thành phần Wubi Ubuntu Bootloader (at www.yeulaptop.com)
<kid__> :/
<kid__> .g restore bootloader
<bkphenny> kid__: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-restore-grub-boot-loader-after-installing-windows.html
<bksupybot> Title: How to restore Grub boot loader after installing Windows | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<vubuntor130> nhưng thành phần ubuntu trên máy mình đã bị gỡ bỏ rồi
<vubuntor130> mình muốn khôi phục lại menu boot trên win
<Lokiheero> không sao, trình boot loader nào cũng như nhau thôi
<Lokiheero> cài cái nào vô cũng được
<kid__> http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/720866-how-can-i-restore-the-windows-7-bootloader/
<bksupybot> Title: how can i restore the windows 7 bootloader? - Neowin Forums (at www.neowin.net)
<kid__> mà đây là xp nhở
<kid__> mà gg đi cho nó nhanh
<vubuntor340> bac nao biet ung dung design network diagram nao tren linux dung duoc khong?
<vubuntor340> tuong tu visio cung dc
<vubuntor340> ma co sharp cisco device cang hay
<vubuntor788> mình đọc được hướng dẫn này
<vubuntor788> Fix MBR rất dễ. Đầu tiên bạn bỏ CD boot vào DOS thật. Sau đó gõ :
<vubuntor788> fdisk /mbr
<vubuntor788> không biết thế có ổn không vậy mấy bạn
<Stanley00> vubuntor340: bạn dùng dia thử xem
<vubuntor340> Stanley00: ko tot, thieu rat nhieu
<vubuntor788> vậy làm sao giờ bạn
<vubuntor788> bỏ đĩa win vào repair à
<vubuntor788> có đc k bạn
<Stanley00> vubuntor340: thế bạn cần những gì?
<vubuntor788> mình giờ không vào được win
<vubuntor788> chỉ có cho đĩa boot vào thì mới vào đc
<vubuntor788> mình hủy phân vùng ubuntu nên k vào được grub
<vubuntor340> vubuntor788: lenh do dung dc
<vubuntor340> vubuntor788: co the dung hiren boot
<vubuntor788> vậy là vào đĩa boot vào dos dùng lệnh đó à bạn
<vubuntor340> vubuntor788: yes
<vubuntor788> là nó phục hổi lại boot của win à
<vubuntor340> vubuntor788: uh
<vubuntor788> thanks bạn
<vubuntor340> Stanley00: Ko day du nhu visio, thiet ke mo hinh overview, network service
<Stanley00> vubuntor340: vậy thì mình không biết, bạn dùng visio đi vậy :))
<vubuntor340> Stanley00: van dang dung qua wine
<vubuntor340> Stanley00: co dieu no nang ne va rat kho ve khi thuc hien mo hinh lon (A2)
<Stanley00> vubuntor340: chưa xài visio bap giờ, vẽ mạng nhiều nhất là đụng tới router, switch thôi, nên không dám bàn ở đây :D
<vubuntor340> Stanley00: uh, nhung cai do chi co the mo hinh luan ly va tong quat o muc co ban
<vubuntor120> n2i:cho em hoi
<n2i> :P
<n2i> chưa kịp trả lời @@
<n2i> vubuntor009: sao zậy?
<n2i> hỏi xong chạy luôn là seo? @@
<vubuntor009> cho em hoi cau hinh server
<vubuntor009> co viec
<vubuntor009> gio hoi ne
<n2i> cứ hỏi tự nhiên, ai phán đc sẽ trả lời :3
 * n2i <-- but not 
<vubuntor009> lenh vim
<n2i> vim?
<vubuntor009> vim /etc/bind/named.conf.local
<n2i> vấn đề gì vs nó sao? :D
<vubuntor009> em danh vai dong vao do ma save lai sao ha
<vubuntor009> em khong biet
<n2i> đọc vim tutorial đi
<n2i> lệnh vimtutorial :3
<n2i> còn cái việc trên đại khái là :w
<vubuntor009> chi luon di anh oi em mo hoai ne
<n2i> nhưng mà ở trong /etc thì phải xài quyền root mới modify được đới
<n2i> esc -> :w enter
<vubuntor009> em biet roi
<vubuntor009> nhung van de la save lai
<n2i> đó, trình tự như trên nhá
<vubuntor009> de test thu
<vubuntor009> san cho em hoi cach bat visualeffect 11.04 sao vay anh
<n2i> cái đó mình ... hem có điều kiện vọc :3
<n2i> nhưng hình như 11.04 nó bật default luôn rồi mà
<vubuntor009> khong co
<n2i> tức là bật compiz sẵn rồi
<n2i> còn nếu muốn gì nữa thì compiz manager thôi
<vubuntor009> cai do hay nua ne
<n2i> không có cái gì, cái mềm mềm dẻo dẻo cao su ấy à?
<vubuntor009> uh
<n2i> compiz manager đi :3
<vubuntor009> khong cai simple-ccsm dc luon
<vubuntor009> compiz chay ok
<n2i> chắc nó chưa support unity :-/
<vubuntor009> sao em save cai wim khong dc ne
<vubuntor009> danh xong dung lenh gi save
<vubuntor009> huhu
<_Tux_> vubuntor009: <Esc>
<n2i> nó báo sa?
<n2i> sao?
<_Tux_> :wq!
<n2i> _Tux_: ;)
<vubuntor009> khong bao gi ca
<_Tux_> vubuntor009: sao gedit đi
<vubuntor009> esc khong an thua gi het
<_Tux_> vubuntor009: lolz
<vubuntor009> ?
 * yen-thao :)Mấy hôm nay sử dụng unity thấy thích thích bửa nay bon chen chạy vào compiz->xung đột tùm lum->>Chạy về classic:(
<albel1205> mọi người ơi
<albel1205> trong ubuntu
<C4NoC> ngu het roi
<C4NoC> mai di off di
<albel1205> off ở đâu thế
<albel1205> :d
<albel1205> okie
<albel1205> em bik chỗ rui`
<albel1205> :D
<C4NoC> len forum coi
<Lokiheero> mai thi òi
<Lokiheero> éo ốp
<C4NoC> fsck
<C4NoC> thi la chuyen thi
<C4NoC> off la chuyen off
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-07
<vubuntor166> mọi người ơi cho em hỏi
<vubuntor166> em damg chay live ubuntu 11.04 nhung khong the mount duoc o ntfs mac du lan boot truoc van mount duoc
<vubuntor166> xuat hien loi error mounting:  mount exit code 16
<vubuntor166> co ai giup em voi
<vubuntor166> mọi người ơi giúp mình với
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<n2i> có chuyện chi mà join sớm zậy?
<vubuntor166> mình dang chay live ubuntu 11.04 nhung khong the mount duoc o ntfs mac du lan boot truoc van mount duoc
<n2i> thử lệnh đi
<n2i> ý là nautilus hem mount được ấy à?
<n2i> thử lệnh đi rồi xem nó báo lỗi gì ko?
<vubuntor166> nó báo lỗi error mounting
<vubuntor166> mount existed with exit code 16
<vubuntor166> no keu su dung lenh fuser nhung minh khong biet dung
<n2i> thử mount và chỉ rõ fs type là ntfs cho nó xem sao
<vubuntor166> ec
<vubuntor166> chi ro cho minh duoc khong ban
<vubuntor166> moi xai ubuntu lan dau
<vubuntor166> chua nam ro cau truc lenh
<n2i> man nó :3
<vubuntor166> @_@
<vubuntor166> sao roi ban oi
<vubuntor166> co ai ho tro minh duoc khong?
<n2i> cài U vào HDD luôn đi, đỡ xoắn @#
<vubuntor166> ec
<n2i> hài nhỉ
<vubuntor166> minh chay ubuntu tren live usb vi phai di nhieu ma muon mang theo nguyen ca he dieu hanh
<vubuntor166> ket hop live usb voi cai hdd 500gb thi di dau cung lam viec duoc
<vubuntor166> tu nhien lai khong mount duoc cai hdd moi chet
<vubuntor166> chan ghe
<n2i> external hdd?
<vubuntor166> yes
<vubuntor166> ke ca may o internal trong may luon
<vubuntor166> khong mount duoc gi ca
 * n2i cũng xài liveusb
<n2i> vì đã ko còn máy :3
<vubuntor166> ^^
<vubuntor166> ubuntu kho xai qua
<vubuntor166> loi phat sinh tum lum
<vubuntor166> khong de sua nhu ben win
<n2i> :P
 * n2i thấy ok cả
<vubuntor166> chang le gio phai format lai toan bo usb?
<n2i> gúc xem cái code 16 đó là gì, rồi check tiêp
<n2i> *tiếp
 * n2i không google được, mạng ko cho phép :P
<vubuntor166> ^^ teu vay
<vubuntor166> khong google duoc thi bing xem sao
 * n2i xài ké máy + mượn đt xài 30M của viettel cho mà @@
 * n2i ghét Bing @@
<n2i> đại khái là speed cực thấp, chỉ để chat thôi :P
<vubuntor401> chao ca nha
<vubuntor401> minh moi up len ban 11.4 nhung khi khoi dong minh mac dinh la win thi khong duoc .ai biet thi chi gup voi
<vubuntor401> da cai dat task manage -boot dfeu la win roi ma khi khoi dong cu vao ubuntu thoi
<vubuntor401> co ai biet khong giup voi
<vubuntor401> khong ai co y kien gi het vay
<Truongan1> hôm nay có ai đi offline mừng ubuntu 11.04 ở HỒ CHÍ MINH không vậy
<vubuntor618> alo alo
<vubuntor618> ai cho em hỏi chút
<vubuntor618> cái wine ấy
<vubuntor618> sau khi em cài thì thư mục file của nó sẽ dc nhét vào đâu ạ
<CoconutCrab> .wine
<CoconutCrab> trong home
<vubuntor618> hic em mở home ra mà chả thấy cái .wine nào
<vubuntor618> :|
<vubuntor618> trong khi wine chạy ầm ầm
<vubuntor618> có khi nào nó nhét vào chỗ khác không
<Truongan1> .wine là thư mục ẩn
<Truongan1> ctrl + h để nó lòi ra
<vubuntor475> how to setup latẽ
<vubuntor145> Chào các bạn
<vubuntor145> Có ai online không nhỉ?
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor145> cho mình hỏi chút , mọi người dùng Ubuntu có nghĩa là đều có kiến thức về LINUX?
<CoconutCrab> không hẳn
<CoconutCrab> có người chỉ dùng đơn giản vì nó đáp ứng được nhu cầu của họ
<CoconutCrab> trong vấn đề khai thác máy tính và mạng internet
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor145: tớ là bằng chứng nè!
<ducgiang_8888> lên chức mod mà chả biết gì cả!:-D
<n2i> mỗi người mỗi kiểu mà
<vubuntor145> Mình đang cần tìm một người có nền tảng Linux  tốt  để xử lý mấy cái firmware
<ducgiang_8888> có mỗi câu hỏi vừa rồi của vubuntor145 là trả lời được
<ducgiang_8888> he he
<n2i> không hẳn dùng ubuntu đều là dân kỹ thuật cả
<vubuntor145> đang search lòng vòng ra diễn đàn mình
<CoconutCrab> wut firmware?
<CoconutCrab> reverse engineering rồi viết lại firmware?
<vubuntor145> Firmware cho đầu phát
<vubuntor145> mình can thiệp vào hệ thống
<vubuntor145> rồi chỉnh sửa lại
<_FirePhoenix_> Đảo mã O.o
<_FirePhoenix_> ES :P
<vubuntor145> :)
<CoconutCrab> ồ
<vubuntor145> Bạn nào có hứng thú thì mai offline
 * CoconutCrab thấy nó không liên can đến linux lắm
<vubuntor145> Mình sẽ trao đổi trực tiếp
 * CoconutCrab mai về quê cuốc đất
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor145: nó dùng uc chi?
<CoconutCrab> uC
<_FirePhoenix_> Đảo mã thì trước kia chơi bên Windows để crack
<vubuntor145> tất cả firmware mình đang dùng đều viết trên LINUX
<_FirePhoenix_> Giờ qua linux ko đụng nữa :P
<vubuntor145> chỉ LINUX mới làm dc
<CoconutCrab> 'viết trên linux'
<vubuntor145> đúng rồi
<CoconutCrab> nghe không phải là vấn đề lắm :-\
<CoconutCrab> thôi, biết vậy
<vubuntor145> hì
<CoconutCrab> mai chắc đến sẽ có người tiếp chuyện
<CoconutCrab> hehe
<vubuntor145> Ok
<vubuntor145> Nếu chính bạn hoặc có thể giới thiệu cho mình 1 người quan tâm đến vấn đề này thì mình  rất cảm ơn
<CoconutCrab> chỉ có từ khóa 'firmware' nghe có vẻ khá mịt mờ
<CoconutCrab> hehe
 * CoconutCrab nhẩm
<vubuntor145> trên này gửi link dc ko nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> gá»­i link?
<vubuntor145> mình gửi 1 link ví dụ
<CoconutCrab> trên forum có box tìm việc v.v.. đó
<CoconutCrab> okay, cứ thoải mái
<vubuntor145> đợi mình chút
<CoconutCrab> có điều channel này được log lại
<n2i> có lẽ nên qua #vnluser
<CoconutCrab> meh
<n2i> :-X
<vubuntor145> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=vi&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hdpfans.com%2Fforum-viewthread-tid-6642-page-1-extra.html%23pid61154
<bksupybot> Title: Google Dịch (at translate.google.com)
<vubuntor145> đây là trang tiếng trung, mình đã cho vào google translate để dịch sang tiếng Anh
<vubuntor145>  Các bạn đọc qua
<CoconutCrab> er
<CoconutCrab> à
<vubuntor145>  đây là cách unpack 1 cái firmware đã đóng gói
<CoconutCrab> hiểu
<CoconutCrab> linux in squashfs
<vubuntor145> sau khi unpack sau mình có thể chỉnh sửa
<vubuntor145> yes
<vubuntor145> :)
<CoconutCrab> sang thiệt, nhét full linux vào trong firmware :-\
<CoconutCrab> okay, cái này chắc ngày mai sẽ có người tiếp
 * CoconutCrab cuốc đất
<vubuntor145> Bạn tên gì nhỉ
<vubuntor145> Mai đến mình sợ lạc lõng ko biết ai với ai
 * CoconutCrab mai đi cuốc đắt
<n2i> cứ gọi tên...nick
<CoconutCrab> đất*
<CoconutCrab> chắc không tham gia được
<CoconutCrab> hehe
<CoconutCrab> nhưng bảo từ 'cua' ở đấy mọi người sẽ biết
<n2i> CoconutCrab: cuốc như sn thì /me cũng mong chả được
<vubuntor145> hì
<codai2810> vubuntor145: ko lo lạc lõng đâu, đến phần giới thiệu ubuntu 11.04 thì vào xem rồi có gì nói chuyện với mọi người
 * codai2810 <-- mới sợ lạc lõng nè :P
<CoconutCrab> nhổ cỏ, cuốc đất
 * codai2810 lặn
<CoconutCrab> :-<
<CoconutCrab> vác gạch nữa
 * codai2810 mai đi mò cua
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor145>  Giới thiệu cho mình 1 ai đó trước có dc không
<vubuntor145> Hoặc mai ai trong số các bạn đi nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> chi tiết mai nói miệng sẽ tốt hơn
<CoconutCrab> + giải đáp thắc mắc
<codai2810> vubuntor145: mai cứ đến dựt mic là đc mà :-\
 * CoconutCrab chả biết ai cả
<CoconutCrab> D:
<vubuntor145> Ít ra  mình cũng phải biết 1-2 người đi còn có chuyện để nói
<CoconutCrab> không sao
<codai2810> vubuntor145: hỏi về ubuntu thì ko quen cũng thoải mái
<CoconutCrab> từ lạ thành quen sẽ rất nhanh
<vubuntor145> :)
<vubuntor145> mai bạn coconutcrab có đi ko ?
<vubuntor936> hello ace
<vubuntor936> em xài gparted chuyển cái partition cài ubuntu của em
<vubuntor936> kéo về phía trái (để tăng dung lượng)
<vubuntor936> giờ hết boot được rồi
<vubuntor936> hic ai help em với :(
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor145: mai mềnh đi cuốc đất nhổ cỏ
<CoconutCrab> D:
<vubuntor145> :)
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor936: bạn lên diễn đàn/wiki tìm bài phục hồi grub
<vubuntor145> Hẹn các bạn vào ngày mai vậy
<vubuntor145> BB ace
<CoconutCrab> hehe
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor936> thanks bạn CoconutCrab để mình thử :)
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor936> à ko biết upgrade từ 10.4 lên 11.4 mất cỡ bao lâu nhỉ ? (để mình biết có nên làm tối nay ko)
<n2i> cái đó tùy vào mạng :P
<vubuntor936> tại máy mình bị full HDD từ khi up lên 10.4 xong
<vubuntor936> giờ thấy ae xài 11.4 ham quá :D
<vubuntor936> giờ chia phân vùng lại mà cài ko dc thấy ức ức
<n2i> không nên đú
<n2i> ngon lành cành đào rồi thì không nên đú tào lao :)
<n2i> lên thì dễ, xuống thì khó @@
<vubuntor493> mai có bác nào ở HN đi off ko ạ
<codai2810> vubuntor493: <--- chắc có bác này :)
<vubuntor493> hì em mún tham gia đang mún rủ rê
<n2i> cứ tự hiên
<n2i> *nhiên
<vubuntor493> à em hỏi chút cái irc muốn đổi tên nick dùng lệnh j nhỉ
<n2i> có lệnh /help đó
<vubuntor493> .help
<n2i> khôn
<n2i> *không\
<n2i> là /help cơ
<vubuntor493> \help
<vubuntor493> chả thấy động tĩnh j hết trơn
<vubuntor493> em mới cái cái office 2007 lên
<vubuntor493> có ai bik làm thế nào keeos cái icon của nó ra ko nhỉ
<n2i> là: /help cơ mà
<n2i> đùa nhau à
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor493> cư phải tử tế mà nói cái libra off xách dép
<n2i> sao phải đú M$ Office?
<vubuntor493> đánh /help rồi
<vubuntor493> chả có j
<n2i> thì nó ra mớ help đó
<n2i> đọc rồi biết cái nào dùng để đổi nick thôi
<vubuntor493> em quen dung win 7 rồi
<vubuntor493> Bt sangs đi làm phải làm báo giá nhanh
<vubuntor493> dùng libra thì toi
<n2i> sao lại toi nhỉ? :-/
<vubuntor493> hic các bác cứ dùng thử 1 cái file nặng độ 3Mb
<vubuntor493> excel thì biết ngay ý mà
<n2i> xài libre rồi sao lại còn xài xls :D
<vubuntor493> thì odf cũng thế
<vubuntor493> nhìn chất lươngj hai cái khác hẳn nhau
<n2i> túm cái icon của M$ Office trong menu ra
<vubuntor493> nói chung cái j liên quan đến công việc
<n2i> vứt ra desktop là đc
<vubuntor493> phải chọn cái j ngon nhất
<n2i> ò
<n2i> vậy về windows là ngon rồi :3
<vubuntor493> snags em đi làm máy cty dùng win 7
<vubuntor493> tối về nhà dùng 11.4
<vubuntor493> thi thoangf vẫn phải mang việc về làm
<vubuntor493> bác có ở HN không
<n2i> có kha khá người ở đây ở hn
<vubuntor493> uầy sao tự nhiên tất cả các cửa sổ của em
<vubuntor493> mất title rồi
<n2i> chắc die compiz rồi :D
<vubuntor493> nó mất cái ở trên đầu có ba cái nút tắt phongf to thu nhỏ
<vubuntor493> oạch
<vubuntor493> :|
<n2i> can gì đâu :3
<vubuntor493> sửa thế nào vậy bác
<n2i> 11.04 à, chưa biết thế nào, nhưng thử lệnh compiz --replace thử xem sao
<vubuntor493> hờ hay
<vubuntor493> nó lại lên rồi
<vubuntor493> cái đó nó là lỗi j vậy bác
<n2i> compiz bị chết :3
<n2i> nó là window manager mà
<vubuntor493> mà em thấy người ta ấn alt tab nó hoanhf tráng lắm
<vubuntor493> sao em alt tab nó chan svậy nhỉ
<vubuntor493> à compiz nó giống như window explorer đó hả
<n2i> vubuntor493: ko
<n2i> chỉ một phần thôi
<n2i> nó là cái thằng quản lý mớ border, effect của cửa sổ mà
<n2i> chỉnh trong animation của compiz manager ấy
<n2i> thẻ effect
<n2i> có nhiều cái hay lắm
 * n2i mà hem rõ 11.04 có gì khác biệt không nữa :P
<vubuntor493> hic cái wine nó không hỗ trợ network cho chương trình của nó thì phải
<n2i> vubuntor493: đâu hẳn
<n2i> vì cài ie trên đó vẫn xài bt mà
<vubuntor493> kết luận mới cứ wine xong là toạch compiz
<vubuntor493> em chạy outlook nó ko chạy net dc
<n2i> ợ
<n2i> sao lại lôi cả outlook vào đây nữa
<n2i> thấy evolution hay thunderbird ngon lành lắm mà
<vubuntor508> Outlook ko net
<vubuntor508> còn kết quả của power point là toạch cả system luôn
<vubuntor508> :))
<vubuntor508> << 493
<n2i> :p
<vubuntor508> xem ra chạy dc excel và word thui
<n2i> kéo cả bộ office vào đây cơ à
<vubuntor508> em kéo cái office 2007 enterprise vào
<vubuntor508> full luôn
<vubuntor508> mai đi nhờ xem có cao thủ nào
<vubuntor508> giúp cái dống đấy chạy ổn định dc thì tốt quá
<Stanley|00> vubuntor508: sao bác không cài window váo cho đỡ khổ nhỉ? :))
<vubuntor508> em đang chạy win7 gỡ đi cài ubuntu cho nó vui đó chứ
<vubuntor508> nhà em là gold partner của microsoft
<vubuntor508> có key OEm xịn mà
<Stanley00> xài outlook và cả office thì cứ dùng window đi bác à
<vubuntor508> hì
<n2i> ghê quá
<n2i> toàn OEM không à?
<vubuntor508> dùng phòng trừ nhỡ tối cần thôi
<vubuntor508> thì key OLP
<vubuntor508> Microsof nó phát sao dc
<vubuntor508> đại lý có OEM thôi
<n2i> có phải theo kiểu Free as free milks không nhỉ?
<vubuntor508> 1 key nó cho 100 user
<n2i> :P
<vubuntor508> à đọc cái bài off thấy có cái trò FPS j cần server
<vubuntor508> em có con chạy Centos
<vubuntor508> đươngf quang 10Mb
<vubuntor508> các bác cần em cài cho
<n2i> hờ hờ, có gì mai off liên hệ vs các mod :D
<n2i> mong lắm đấy
<vubuntor508> hì có khi cài xong mình lên mod :))
<n2i> maybe ;)
<vubuntor508> đẻ con đó chạy mỗi cái web
<vubuntor508> thừa tài nguyên
<vubuntor508> nhưng centos có chạy dc ko
<n2i> mai liên hệ các mod khắc biết mà
<vubuntor532> cho minh hoi
<kid__> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor532> thanks b, Minh dung ban 11.04
<vubuntor532> May co mac dinh la Ibus, minh vao chinh giong nhu tren forum ma van khong danh duoc tieng viet
<vubuntor532> vao App-center thi khong co UNIkey
<kid__> n2i: ping
<n2i> kid__: wat?
<kid__> sn ibus vào súp bót đê
<kid__> =))
<vubuntor532> Minh vao Prefernece cua Ibus thi Input Menthoth chi co TRung QUoc, hem co Tieng Viet
<n2i> hem có unikey?
<n2i> ibus-unikey trong kho?
<kid__> n2i: cái hình tự làm để cài đâu rồi ý nhỉ
<Stanley00> vubuntor532: bạn phải cài gói ibus-unikey nữa mới có unikey
<n2i> kid__: trên forum chắc còn :3
<n2i> wiki nữa thì phải
<n2i> chứ bên imashark hem nhớ ở đâu nữa
<n2i> sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<n2i> nếu nó báo ko có gói đó thì..hơi vô lý :D
<n2i> nhưng nên check lại kho phần mềm xem sao
<vubuntor532> Oki, da thay trong Center, hinh nhu cai 11.04 phai Update Manager moi co , nay minh chua update nen  khong co
<vubuntor532> Ban cho minh hoi la lam sao Change cai Sever cho App-center, vi minh cai dat nay gio lau rui ma van chua xong cai nao het
<n2i> trong menu edit hình như có mục software soure mà
<n2i> chỉnh lại đi
<n2i> check cái server nào nhanh nhất thì xài :D
<vubuntor532> Edit o cho nao ban?
<vubuntor532> Minh moi dung lan dau, hem co bit ro
<n2i> menu edit của software center đó
<vubuntor532> oki, da thay, thanks b nha
<vubuntor532> Ban cho minh hoi ve van de Wifi nha
<vubuntor532> trong win 7 thi minh vao wifi binh thuong
<n2i> vào device manager của windows 7
<vubuntor532> con trong ubuntu thi no bao la Firmware missing
<n2i> ủa, vậy chắc thiếu thật
<vubuntor532> khi nay cam day mang thi no bao la Active driver
<n2i> vào System/AdministraHardware drivers ấy
<n2i> chọn active driver lên
<vubuntor532> minh nhap vao Active
<vubuntor532> thi no bao la Lock cai j ay
<vubuntor532> khong cho cai
<n2i> phải chạy bằng quyền root mà
<n2i> thường thì nó bắt mình nhập password
<n2i> cứ nhập vào thôi
<vubuntor532> SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<n2i> password cuarminhf ấy
<n2i> à
<vubuntor532> SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<n2i> vậy thì tắt cái softwware center đi
<vubuntor532> tat di la duoc ha ban, vi minh dang Update cai j ay
<vubuntor532> chay duoc 49mb/64mb
<n2i> đợi nó update xong đã
<codai2810> :3
 * n2i nhớ lại là vẫn chưa ăn tối :(
 * n2i <-- trưa cũng chưa ăn
<codai2810> vubuntor532: trong ubuntu tại 1 thời điểm chỉ có thể cài 1 thứ :D
<vubuntor532> ua, vay ha ban
<n2i> windows cũng vậy
<vubuntor532> nay gio minh vao app-center insall nhieu cai qua hay sao ma khong cai nao xong het
<n2i> nếu cố gắng cài 2 cái một lúc nó sẽ bắt đợi một cái cài xong đã
<n2i> chắc mạng lởm :3
<vubuntor532> Minh o ktx, mang hoi cui
<vubuntor532> hjhj
<n2i> có thể tại server nữa
<vubuntor532> CHo minh hoi la khi danh lenh: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<n2i> nên chọn server khác server for vietnam
<vubuntor532> trong Ter, thi co can Enter khong
<n2i> có :3
<vubuntor532> seo minh Enter cai no nhay wa dong khac ma hem co j xay ra het
<n2i> nhảy là sao?
<n2i> nó đòi pass?
<n2i> có thể sai tên gói?
<vubuntor532> Ma dang update minh change sever duoc hem ban
<n2i> có
<n2i> trong cái hồi nãy mình nói đó
<n2i> cái software source ấy
<dangkhoa12> may anh giup em cau hinh U servser DNS
<vubuntor961> hello
<vubuntor410> n2i:cho minh hoi
<vubuntor961> anh em cho tui hỏi phần quan trọng nhất trong linux là gì vâyk
<n2i> linux la kernel
<n2i> o ha, phan quan trong nhat cua no la gi nhi :3
<vubuntor961> còn shell thì sao
<n2i> phan biet linux vs linux distro nha ban
<vubuntor410> n2i:/etc/resolv.conf chinh roi vo lai no tro lai nhu cu ha
<vubuntor714> cau trac nghiem la phan quan trong nhat cua hdh linux la shell va kernel cac ban khuyen nen chon gi
<vubuntor961> các bạn cho mình hỏi sao cho giao diện của ubuntu 11  trông như dùng cho lap top dc
<vubuntor410> n2i:oi
<vubuntor897> thì đang dùng lap này
<vubuntor897> chạy ngon mà
<vubuntor897> có ai cho hỏi cái chỗ Viện Tin học Pháp ngữ nó ở đâu không
<vubuntor311> của tớ ko hỉ sao trông giống desktop quá
<vubuntor311> chán ghe
<vubuntor311> hay cài trên máy ảo nó vậy
 * codai2810 chả phân biệt đc màn hình desktop với laptop :(
<vubuntor897> lap có đủ 2Gb ram ko
<vubuntor410> khong bao gio
<vubuntor311> ram em 4G
<vubuntor897> thế phải lên hết chứ
<vubuntor311> ke lên mới lạ
<vubuntor897> hay tại không đúng driver vga nhỉ
<vubuntor311> tui cập nhật ròi
<vubuntor311> bản 64 bit hẳn hoi
<vubuntor311> mà chả ăn thua
<vubuntor311> chán
<vubuntor897> hay cài phải bản server oi
<vubuntor897> :D
<vubuntor311> sặc
<vubuntor311> bản đấy ra toàn chữ ko thui ah
<vubuntor311> dùng chán lắm
<vubuntor897> mà tui thấy nó có mỗi cái khay bên trái
<vubuntor897> chứ cũng có cái quái j đâu
<vubuntor311> uh
<vubuntor311> có cái đấy trông hay
<vubuntor897> có ai biết cho cái khay đấy nằm ngang xuống ko nhỉ
<vubuntor897> nhìn cho nó giông win 7
<vubuntor897> dùng cho quan tay
<vubuntor311> cái khay đấy tên là gì vậy
<vubuntor897> quen tay
<vubuntor897> compiz thì phải
<vubuntor311> xem hộ tui cái
<vubuntor311> để tui bật
<vubuntor897> compiz coai
<vubuntor897> có ai chỉ đương cho em chỗ off ngày mai ko
<vubuntor995> Kid~~
<kid__> vubuntor995: ?
<Click8A4> mấy bạn cho mình hỏi là upgrade lên u 11.04 thì libreoffice của mình có đị remove k? hay mình phải tự remove rồi upgrade
<Click8A4> thứ hai, mình có thể upgrade offline được không? (down file iso về rồi cài offline) chứ upgrade lâu lắm
<Click8A4> có ai giúp mình với!
<_Tux_> Click8A4: upgrade offline được
<_Tux_> còn LB thì bạn yên tâm
<_Tux_> vì dù thế nào thì mặc định 11.04 cũng dùng LO
<Click8A4> _Tux_: uhm, vậy là nó tự động remove sau đó cài mới hay là giữ nguyên
<Click8A4> _Tux_: làm thế nào để upgrade offline?
<Click8A4> mình có file iso trong máy rồi
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu 11.04 update offline iso
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1745677
<bksupybot> Title: [SOLVED] offline update ubuntu 10.10 to ubuntu 11.04 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Click8A4> _Tux_: thank
<vubuntor212> may anh cho em hoi
<vubuntor212> em cau hinh DNS xong ro
<vubuntor212> muon bo domain do minh danh lenh gi ha
<vubuntor212> xoa de tao lai
<Click8A4> @all : cho minh hoi la upgrade len u 11.04 muon quay tro lai u 10.04 thi co the restore bang file tar.bz2 dc k?
<Click8A4> _Tux_: ban biet khong?
<_Tux_> Click8A4: Google coi
<Click8A4> ok
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor590> chao` pa` con
<vubuntor590> cho minh hoi co ai on line ko zay
<vubuntor590> co ai online ko cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor700> ay da
<vubuntor700> cho hoi co ai online khong zay
<vubuntor700> minh hoi chut
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-08
<vubuntor425> Dear
<vubuntor425> wireless cua minh tu nhien bi disable
<vubuntor425> cac ban co cach nao khac phuc ko, giup minh voi
<vubuntor425> minh cung ko the download duoc soft tu software center
<vubuntor515> Dear
<vubuntor515> Minh ko the enable wireless, giup minh voi
<vubuntor515> hi
<vubuntor515> hi
<vubuntor515> anybody can help
<kid__> xicalo
<vubuntor515> hi
<vubuntor515> kid_
<vubuntor515> may minh tu nhien ko the enable wireless duoc
<vubuntor515> ban co cach nao fix no ko
<vubuntor515> hello
<kid__> bình thường có dùng được hem bạn
<vubuntor515> tôi sử dụng moderm TP-LINK phỉa cài đặt vào máy mới kết nối internet được (hệ điều hành windown xp). Tôi cài ubuntu 11.04 thì không biết làm sao kết nối internet được vì đĩa driver của moderm không thể cài trong ubuntu. có cách nào để kết nối internet trong ubuntu
<kid__> model gì hả bạn?
<vubuntor515> ADSL 2+ moderm router only
<kid__> ?
<kid__> ý mình là mã model ý?
<vubuntor515> TP-LINK TD-8817
<kid__> bạn kết nối cả cổng usb hay rj45
<kid__> /s/cả/ qua
<vubuntor515> CỔNG USB
<kid__> bạn ping thử xem có kết nối được với modem không?
<kid__> ping -c 10 192.168.1.1
<vubuntor515> để tôi thử lại xem, có gì phản hồi lại sau vì phải retart lại máy để chuyển qua dùng ubuntu. Cám ơn.
<kid__> có vẻ con này nhiều người phàn nàn nhở
<vubuntor284> ai cho hỏi ubuntu  dựa trên nền Linux hay là Unix vậy?
<vubuntor284> :-/
<_Tux_> vubuntor284: Linux
<_Tux_> Linux là OS dạng Unix-like
<vubuntor284> uhm
<vubuntor284> thanks
<vubuntor284> À thế mỗi bản Linux phát hành có kèm mã nguồn ko vậy? Có thì lấy ở đâu thế? :D
<vubuntor807> cho em hỏi một tí được hok
<vubuntor284> :-/
<vubuntor807> không liên quan đến ubuntu
<vubuntor284> vubuntor807: @@
<_Tux_> vubuntor284: Repo của nhà phát triển
<vietred> sao trang download của ubuntu người ta lại recommend 32bit nhỉ? :-/
<kid__> chắc nhiều người dùng
<vubuntor284> vì máy tính ở việt nam chạy x32 là vừa sức :))
<vietred> haha
<vietred> chắc người ta sợ mình ko biết máy mình có chạy 64 bit được ko
 * kid__ ram 256 đi đú x64 xem có nhá được không
<_Tux_> vietred: làm quái có x32
<vubuntor807> mình đang xài vista nhưng mà mình đang down bản win 7 profess , nhưng mà nó hiện lên 4 bước   1. Authorization     2. Downloading   3. Unpacking   4. Launch Install, hiên đang ở bước 2, nhưng mà khi đến bước 4 là mình cài trược tiếp win 7 lên vista mà hok cần ghi đãi phải hok
<vietred> _Tux_: mình ko hề nói x32 nhá, x32 bạn khác nói :))
<_Tux_> vietred: sorry tab nhầm :)
<vubuntor807> mong các anh giúp đỡ
<_Tux_> vubuntor807: ? vậy liên quan gì đến Ubuntu ?
 * _Tux_ chịu
<_Tux_> ai biết Windows thì support kìa
 * vietred khuyên vubuntor807 gọi Bill Gates, ngài sẽ giúp đỡ tận tình :))
<vubuntor807> biết số cũng gọi rồi, nhưng mà đang cần gấp
<_Tux_> .g Bill Gates phone
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://gthing.net/bill-gates-cell-phone-number
<vietred> vubuntor807: thử lên ddth đi
<bksupybot> Title: Bill Gates cell phone number. | A GThing Science Project (at gthing.net)
<_Tux_> .g Microsoft support phone
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://support.microsoft.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Microsoft Support (at support.microsoft.com)
<vubuntor004> mình dùng U 10.10. cài lại XP giờ ko thấy khởi động nữa.các bác giúp với
<vubuntor004> giúp mình cài lại grup với
<vietred> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<bksupybot> Title: How to install Grub from a live Ubuntu cd. - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vietred> U 10.10 hình như chưa lên grub 2 nhỉ?
<vubuntor004> tiếng anh thì hơi mệt rồi
<vietred> forum ubuntu-vn có tutorial nào tương tự ko nhỉ? :-/
<Voldedore> hello ae
<Voldedore> cho mình hỏi cái grub của 10.4
<Voldedore> là grub 2 đúng ko vậy
<Lokiheero> uh
<Voldedore> vậy để phục hồi grub cho nó thì phải làm sao (mình ko có đĩa liveCD ubuntu có grub 2
<Voldedore> mà mình chỉ có đĩa 8.10 hình như xài grub 1
<Voldedore> mình làm thử như trên wiki rồi nhưng vẫn ko đc
<n2i> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/25-usb-stick-pc-running-ubuntu.html
<bksupybot> Title: $25 "USB Stick PC" Running Ubuntu ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<vubuntor600> Ai chỉ cho em cái cổng Viện Tin học Pháp ngữ nó ở đường nao nhỉ
<vubuntor600> đi vào bằng cổng tại chức à
<kid__> chỗ ngã 4 nó có cái cổng nhỏ nhỏ ý
<kid__> đi vào là được:D
<vubuntor600> cổng nó ở đươngf Lê Thanh Nghị hay Ta quang Bửu hả anh
 * kid__ nói thật là cũng hem biết
 * kid__ mới đi có lần
<kid__> :)
 * kid__ vào trang chủ xem lại bản đồ
<vubuntor600> Nói thật là xem bản đồ mà nhìn dc cái côngr ở đâu chitliền
<kid__> okay
<kid__> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=vi&geocode=&q=viện+tin+học+pháp+ngữ+hà+nội&aq=&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=36.452734,56.513672&ie=UTF8&hq=viện+tin+học+pháp+ngữ+hà+nội&hnear=Viện+Tin+Học+Pháp+Ngữ,+Lê+Thanh+Nghị,+quận+Hai+Bà+Trưng,+Hanoi,+Việt+Nam&ll=21.004114,105.848336&spn=0.020993,0.027595&z=15
<bksupybot> Title: viện tin học pháp ngữ hà nội - Bản đồ Google (at maps.google.com)
<kid__> cổng Tạ Quang Bửu đoá
<kid__> cổng chính mấy lần đi qua hem thấy mở bao giờ
<codai2810> kid__: cho người cầm biển ubuntu ra cổng đứng đê
<kid__> codai2810: em cầm đê:D
<vubuntor600> hì  hì cám ơn bạn nhá
<kid__> gái nó bao giờ nó chả thú hơn zai
<kid__> :d
<vubuntor600> :))
<vubuntor600> cá là đi lại một lũ đực vwois nhau thôi
<codai2810> kid__: no no, thời nay khác rồi
<vubuntor600> đi tý có ai cài hộ mình cái UT
<codai2810> kid__: zai cầm mới hút
<codai2810> vubuntor600:UT phải cài à :-\
<vubuntor600> nhất là chân phải nhìu lông
<vubuntor600> =))
 * codai2810 download 1 lần chơi đc cả trên u với win mà ko phải cài
<kid__> vubuntor600: đến đi
<kid__> chơi UT
<vubuntor600> chạy wine ?
<kid__> hình như có thưởng đó
<kid__> UT support cả 2 os mà
<codai2810> vubuntor600: ko, download bản của U
<vubuntor600> có khi nào thương cho cái USB minhf đang thiếu
<codai2810> vubuntor600: về chạy luôn
<vubuntor600> :D
<codai2810> vubuntor600: có usb
<vubuntor600> :p
<codai2810> có nên đi hem nhỉ
<codai2810> ở nhà đang bực mình
<kid__> vubuntor600: có cày UT đến 2h sáng hem
<vubuntor600> đi đi cho dỡ chán
<kid__> không là không có giải đâu
<kid__> toàn sn UT thôi
<codai2810> vubuntor600: 50km, đi xe buýt @@
<kid__> codai2810: đang ở quê hả em
 * kid__ cũng xe bus nè
<kid__> :/
<vubuntor600> sao mà toàn
<vubuntor600> xa vậy
<vubuntor600> :|
<vubuntor600> <<<< 500 m
<vubuntor600> đi bộ
<kid__> vãi
<vubuntor600> mới dungf ubuntu dc 1 tuần
<vubuntor600> không có chỗ đi chơi qua đú đởn thui
<vubuntor600> xem có cái j hay
<vubuntor600> :p
<codai2810> kid__: ko ở trọ nữa, về quê đc 1 tháng rồi anh ạ
<kid__> :/
<codai2810> vubuntor600: nhiều cái hay nhắm
<vubuntor600> thui đi ngủ lấy sức
<vubuntor600> tý còn đi
<codai2810> vubuntor600: chúc ngủ ngon
<vubuntor600> :p
<vubuntor600> sao em đánh cái lệnh .help nó ko chạy nhỉ
<codai2810>  /help
<codai2810> vubuntor600: đánh ở đâu?
<trungduca8vn> à được rồi
<trungduca8vn> phải đánh bên kia
<vubuntor712> khi nâng cấp Ubuntu từ 10.10 lên 11.04 final xuất hiện lỗi Invalid Package Information, mình không biết sửa thế nào, mong các bác chỉ dùm
<codai2810> .g invalid package information ubuntu
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101699
<bksupybot> Title: how to check package status - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor747> I currently have Ubuntu 10.10, and I want to upgrade to 11.04. I've been trying to upgrade via the update manager, but I get the message:  "Invalid package information After your package information was updated the essential package 'ubuntu-minimal' can not be found anymore. This indicates a serious error, please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bug repor
<vubuntor747> i fixed it
<vubuntor834> can giup ve ubuntu 11.04
<kid__> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor834> e cai ubuntu 11.04 xong thi nghe duoc nhac, ngay hom sau thi ko nghe duoc, ngay ca khi logon vao ubuntu cung ko co tieng
<vubuntor834> ko hieu tai sao
<kid__> kiểm tra xem chỗ âm thanh có bị mute hem
<vubuntor834> ko bi a ah
<codai2810> kiểm tra xem loa có bật ko, giắc cắm có lỏng ko, hay loa... cháy... :">
<vubuntor834> e dung laptop asus a42f
<vubuntor834> nghe luon loa laptop ah
<vubuntor834> log vao win thi nghe ngon nhung vao ubuntu thi ko thay gi
<codai2810> đùa chứ, máy /me cũng tự dưng ko cho to nhỏ đc @@
<kid__> alsamixer
<kid__> gõ lệnh này xem có cái nào bị mute hem
<vubuntor834> cho full het cac cot ha ah?
<vubuntor834> de ty em thu xem sao may ra thi ok.
<vubuntor834> thanks
<kid__> vubuntor834: xem chỗ cột master có chữ MM hem?
<vubuntor834> uhm
<vubuntor834> dang chat tren win 7
<vubuntor834> hj
<kid__> :/
<vubuntor834> moi ng con truong hop nao ko chi em luon
<codai2810> vubuntor834: vào lại ubuntu thử luôn coi :)
<vubuntor834> vang
<vubuntor834> pp
<vubuntor834> nat quay lai sau
<vubuntor334> 2222
<vubuntor334> e quay lai roi
<vubuntor334> e cho full het cac cot trong teminal nhung ko an thua
<kid__> kiểm tra cột master xem nó có chữ MM ở dưới hem?
<vubuntor334> ko
<vubuntor334> ko hieu sao
<vubuntor334> hom wa cai xong van ok
<vubuntor334> hnay da~ bi the nay roi
<vubuntor334> hjx
<kid__> cái icon loa trên panel không mute?
<vubuntor334> khong
<vubuntor334> the moi dau chu
<kid__> systems > preferences>sound
<kid__> xem có bị tích vào chỗ nào không?
<vubuntor334> tat ca deu ko mute
<vubuntor334> a co cach nao repair ubuntu nhu kieu win ko?
<kid__> System/Administration/Hardware Driver
<kid__> xem có cái gì trong này hem?
<kid__> additional driver
<kid__> giờ nó là cái này
<vubuntor334> add driver no bao no proprietary driver
<kid__> aplay -l
<kid__> gõ thử lênh này
<kid__> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kid__> vubuntor334: cái lệnh alsamixer vừa nãy tất cả các cột đều không cõ chữ MM?
<vubuntor334> uh
<kid__> vubuntor334: bạn ở đâu?
<vubuntor334> thai binh
<kid__> ờ
<vubuntor334> sao ko?
<kid__> thế thôi
<kid__> tướng đang ở HN
<vubuntor334> ah uh
<kid__> ừ không
<vubuntor334> dang hoc hn
<vubuntor334> hjx
<vubuntor334> co khi cai lai ubuntu thoi nhi?
<kid__> túm lại là giờ bạn đang ở chỗ nào@@
<vubuntor334> uhm
<vubuntor334> ha dong
<kid__> ờ
<kid__> giờ bạn vác lap ra auf/cnf chơi đi
<kid__> hôm nay offline
<kid__> để các siêu nhân giải quyết cho:D
 * kid__ hem phải sn
<vubuntor334> ra dau?
<vubuntor334> off o dau vay
<kid__> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=99&t=15292
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu party chào mừng Ubuntu 11.04 miền bắc ngày 8-5-2011! - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> đây nè
<vubuntor334> hay day
<vubuntor334> uh
<kid__> ờ
<kid__> hay thì đi đi
<vubuntor334> nhung minh moi tim hieu ubuntu, ra do so nhu vit nghe sam
<vubuntor334> hix
<kid__> hôm nay có tổ chức game fps đó
<kid__> đến bắn kiếm giải mang về:d
<kid__> hì
<kid__> không sao đâu á
<kid__> thì offline giới thiệu cho các new mem là chủ yếu thôi
<kid__> không có gì cao xa hết á
<vubuntor334> uh
<vubuntor334> chieu thu xep ra coi thu xem sao
<kid__> giờ đi luôn đi
<kid__> đến là vừa
<vubuntor334> ua
 * kid__ cũng chuẩn bị đi
<vubuntor334> gan BKhoa ah
<kid__> có map đó
<vubuntor334> ban tim hieu ubuntu lau chua, nghe ra sanh` ghe
<kid__> ờ
 * kid__ cũng new mem
<vubuntor177> anh em goi cho de hoi coi
<vubuntor177> DNS server
<kid__> ?
<vubuntor177> DNS cai roi
<vubuntor177> tao zone roi sao ma xoa no
 * kid__ chịu
 * kid__ chui vào xó
<vubuntor177> danh lenh kia
<vubuntor177> khong le xoa tung cai ha
<vubuntor177> hihi
<trungduca8vn> Anh em lên ường đi off nào
<vubuntor342> cho minh hoi sau khi cai ubuntu nhung khi reset lai no bao khong load driver la sao
<kid__> vubuntor342: driver gi ha ban?
<vubuntor342> no ko noi ro chi la loi khi no dang load driver cua may
<kid__> nghĩa là khởi động được máy không?
<vubuntor342> khong den day no bao loi la hong khong nen man hinh tiep sau nua
<kid__> bạn card màn rời không?
<vubuntor342> ko
<vubuntor342> may minh la cq40
<kid__> thế chính xác lúc khởi động nó báo lỗi gì?
<vubuntor342> đúng
<vubuntor342> cung không rõ
<kid__> thế thì /me chịu@@
<kid__> chờ siêu nhân vào
 * kid__ núp
<vubuntor342> nhưng khi vài trên máy ảo thì nó không có lỗi như vậy
<vubuntor342> à.mà nó báo not load driver mà
<kid__> bạn chịu khó khởi động lại máy rồi copy cái lỗi lên đây
<kid__> chứ thế này hơi khó@@
<vubuntor342> ừ cám ơn bạn
<vubuntor126> codai2810: ko đi à ?
<vietred> unity cua 11.04 da qua di thoi :D
 * yen-thao các anh cho em hỏi làm sao tắt cái hàng gạch chân màu đỏ khi đánh tiếng việt bằng ibus đây
<codai2810> yen-thao: xem trong preferences xem có chỗ nào cho chỉnh cái kiểm tra chính tả ko
<vubuntor928> anh chi oi sao cho het bi boi den khi gox TV trong Ibus a ?
<codai2810> vubuntor928: bị bôi đen là sao ?
<vubuntor928> codai2810: tuc la go TV trong OOo ay, no cu bi boi den trong doi mat qua
<vubuntor928> à mà gõ trên web cũng thế
<codai2810> vubuntor928: tức là bị gạch chân ấy à?
<codai2810> gạch chân màu đen khi gõ 1 từ nào đó :-\
 * codai2810 ko hiểu bôi đen là sao
<vubuntor928> bị giong như khi mình giũ chụot de để coppy ấy ạ
<vubuntor928> khi gõ xong thì nó hết, nhưng khi gõ bị đen rối quá
<codai2810> lạ nhỉ
<codai2810> chỉ gạch chân thôi chứ
<vubuntor928> Ibus hay khùng quá
 * codai2810 hông thấy thế bao giờ, ko dám nói liều
<codai2810> vubuntor928: chờ các sn vậy :D
 * codai2810 lặn
<vubuntor928> codai2810: quên nãy em để kiểu gõ m17n :D
<vubuntor928> codai2810: mà chi hong đi offline ah?
 * vubuntor928 restart
<yen-thao> codai2810: (04:56:57 PM) vubuntor928: codai2810: mà chi hong đi offline ah? ^^
 * yen-thao giờ sử dụng 11.04 mà dùng classic thì xài 10.10 còn hơn:(
<codai2810> sao
<codai2810> sao lại gọi mềnh là chị nhể :(
<yen-thao> codai2810: ai biểu đặt tên giống con gái làm chi
<vubuntor566> Ai cho hỏi lệnh mount d-com 3g như thế nào vậy?
<codai2810> yen-thao: cổ dài mà giống con gái à :-\
<yen-thao> codai2810: thường đọc là cỏ dại
<codai2810> cổ dài =.=
<vubuntor566> Ai cho hỏi lệnh mount d-com 3g như thế nào vậy?
 * kid_ +  1 cổ dài
<kid_> vubuntor566: mount làm gì?
<vubuntor566> nount để vào mạng
<vubuntor566> hi
<vubuntor566> ý là khởi động ubuntu trên dòng lệnh thì nó ko tự mount cho mình ý
<Click8A4> may ban cho minh hoi la sao minh upgrade tu u 10.10 len ubuntu 11.04 thi man hinh den thui
<kid_> vubuntor566: /me recommend wine để vào mạng =3g
<Click8A4> mac du la vao he dieu hanh van dc
<kid_> Click8A4: card mạng rời?
<vubuntor566> ?
<Click8A4> la sao anh?
<kid_> nhầm
<kid_> card đồ họa rời?
<Click8A4> card roi moi dc ha anh?
<Click8A4> em xài onboard
<vubuntor566> kid_:  bạn ơi
<kid_> không
<kid_> vubuntor566: ?
<vubuntor566> kid_:  nó bảo là: /me: no such file ỏr directory
<vubuntor566> ý mình là khởi động ubuntu xong rồi mình muốn vào mạng bằng d-com ý
<Click8A4> kid_: em xài onboard, upgrade offline gần một buổi chiều, đến h vào thì màn hình đen thui, mặc dù vẫn có nhạc báo là đã load U xong
<kid_> vubuntor566: dùng wine để vào mạng ý
<kid_> hiểu không?'
<vubuntor566> kid_: không vào trực tiếp đc à bạn?
<kid_> vubuntor566: cài driver dành  window mà dùng
<vubuntor566> kid_: nếu ở gui thì mình khởi động xong là nó tự nhận rồi vào luôn
<kid_> dùng kiểu này thì nó đỡ mệt vụ mount
<kid_> Click8A4: lạ nhỉ
<kid_> sao onboard mà vẫn bị màn hình đen à
<codai2810> vubuntor566: click vào biểu tượng mạng xem
<vubuntor566> kid_: bây giờ cài wine à bạn?
 * codai2810 nhớ là nó tự mount mà @@
<vubuntor566> uhm
<vubuntor566> codai2810: nhưng ý là khi mình khởi động mà ko có gui thì nó ko tự mount cho mình
<kid_> ý là nó có nhận
<kid_> cơ mà lúc rút ra thì không rút ra được
<kid_> thế nên dùng wine cho nó khỏe
<vubuntor566> :-/
<vubuntor566> Thế mình cài gui xong wine rùi thì khi khởi động xong thì dùng lệnh như thế nào thế?
<vubuntor566> Thế mình cài xong wine rùi thì khi khởi động xong thì dùng lệnh như thế nào thế?
<vubuntor875> tình hình là mình đang nâng cấp Ubuntu từ 10.10 lên 11.04, xong phần Getting new packages tới phần Installing the Upgrades thì nó bảo lỗi:     Could not install the upgrades  The upgrade has aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a)
 * kid_ núp thôi
 * kid_ đến giờ bia
<Click8A4> kid__: em chạy bằng usb live cũng bị thế, cứ tưởng là do usb
<vubuntor043> tôi cài worod 2007 trên linux 11.04 nhưng không gõ được tiếng việt
<Click8A4> em khởi động lại và chạy  bản cũ thì vào đc
<vubuntor875> tình hình là mình đang nâng cấp Ubuntu từ 10.10 lên 11.04, xong phần Getting new packages tới phần Installing the Upgrades thì nó bảo lỗi:     Could not install the upgrades  The upgrade has aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a)
<codai2810> .g mount usb 3g command
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://opensuse.swerdna.org/susentfs.html
<bksupybot> Title: HowTo Mount NTFS Filesystem Partition Read Write Access in openSUSE (at opensuse.swerdna.org)
<codai2810> .g mount 3g command ubuntu
<bkphenny> codai2810: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<bksupybot> Title: Mount/USB - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<codai2810> vubuntor566: thử link trên coi
<vubuntor875> tình hình là mình đang nâng cấp Ubuntu từ 10.10 lên 11.04, xong phần Getting new packages tới phần Installing the Upgrades thì nó bảo lỗi:     Could not install the upgrades  The upgrade has aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a)
<vubuntor875> ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor043> tôi cài worod 2007 trên ubuntu 11.04 nhưng không gõ được tiếng việt, Bạn nào có cách giải quyết dùm tôi với
<yen-thao> vubuntor043: bạn có thể cài unikey vào wine thử xem được không
<yen-thao>  /join #vnluser
<The_legend_kille> có ai biết gói develop của opengl là cái gì hem
<vubuntor998> Anh em đi off về chưa ấy nhỉ
<trungduca8vn> về rồi up ảnh lên nhá
<kid__> hơ
<kid__> phê quá
<nobawk> :3
<kid__> giờ chắc đang uống trà đàm đạo
<trungduca8vn> mình đi mới về mà cũng chả biết ông nào là ông nào
<trungduca8vn> :p
<trungduca8vn> biết mỗi ông tux với ông quax
 * nobawk biết  một số ông
<trungduca8vn> mà ông kid là ông nào nhr lúc uôngs bia ông ngồi chỗ nào
 * kid__MU ngồi góc
<kid__MU> khu khanhpt với mới sn đời f1 của Ubuntu-vn
<trungduca8vn> cái góc chỗ phía ngoài đươngf đó hở
<kid__MU> yep
<trungduca8vn> có anh Offline chưa anh em ơi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-30
<vubuntor986> co ai khong vay
<vubuntor986> giup minh voi
<vubuntor986> tai sao cai ubuntu 12.04 tren IBM X32 khong duoc
<_Tux_> vubuntor986: không được chỗ nào
<_Tux_> hiện tượng ra làm sao
<_Tux_> report rõ hơn tí đi
<vubuntor498> ?
<vubuntor660> hi chao moi nguoi!
<vubuntor660> minh cai dat ubuntu 12 bang wubi, nhung  mang tren wubi minh nhap password thi no bao la "password in not match", minh ko hieu  xin moi nguoi giup!
<_Tux_> vubuntor660: thì password nó không đúng vậy thôi
<vubuntor660> nhung la nguoi dung moi , user va pass deu moi
<_Tux_> vubuntor660: xem lại xem có gõ password sai không
<_Tux_> pass đó là pass đăng nhập ubuntu
<vubuntor660> minh van go dung ban oi, bay gio phai cai bang file iso ko biet co duoc ko nua
<vubuntor858> có ai lập trình C trong ubuntu ko?
<vubuntor858> xem hộ mình cái code
<vubuntor009> chào các bạn
<vubuntor009> giúp với
<vubuntor009> mình muốn cài
<vubuntor009> alo
<vubuntor009> có ai ko
<vubuntor009> alo
<vubuntor009> alo
<vubuntor009> alo
<vubuntor009> có ai ko ????
<vubuntor448> hi
<vubuntor448> co ban nao ko vay
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-01
<vubuntor038> cho em hỏi chút
<vubuntor293> moi nguoi oi
<vubuntor293> cho em hoi xiu a
<vubuntor293> co ai khong giup em voi
<Stanley00> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<vubuntor203> có bạn nào ko :)
<Stanley00> nope ;)
<codai2810> lol
<vubuntor106> xin hướng dẫn cài file tar.bz2
<Stanley00> giải nén, đọc README và INSTALL ;)
<Stanley00> mà bạn định cài cái gì mà cần tới file tar.bz2 thế? :-ss
<vubuntor106> mình muốn cài firefox 3.6
<vubuntor106> minh dang dùng ubuntu 12
<vubuntor106> minh moi dung ubuntu duoc 2 ngày
<Stanley00> tại sao lại là ff 3.6? sao không là ff 12?
<vubuntor106> FF 12 KHÔNG CÀI ĐƯỢC MODIFIRE HEADER TRONG PHẦN MỀM CỦA MÌNH
<Stanley00> vubuntor106: hmm, cố cài một cái add on dễ hơn là cài ff từ source đấy, bạn thử lấy ff 12, lên trang addon.mozilla.com rồi install anyway xem
<vubuntor342> xin loi vua roi minh dang hoi 1 ban ve cai firefox 3.6 tren ubuntu 12 nhung lai out
<Stanley00> "<Stanley00> vubuntor106: hmm, cố cài một cái add on dễ hơn là cài ff từ source đấy, bạn thử lấy ff 12, lên trang addon.mozilla.com rồi install anyway xem"
<vubuntor342> bản modifire header của công ty mình chỉ hỗ trợ cho firefox 3.6 thôi, ff 12 không hỗ trợ nên không dùng được
<codai2810> giải nén, kiếm file readme và đọc :)
<vubuntor342> mình đọc rồi nhưng không hiều
<Stanley00> cái addon đó là do công ty bạn tự viết à? chắc hoặc là cố gắng tự cài, hoặc là nhờ họ support thôi
<vubuntor342> mình không biết ai viết nhưng khi cài thì nó báo không cài được trên ff12
<Stanley00> bạn có cái link của nó trên mozilla không?
<vubuntor342> http://10.58.4.62:8064/vsaadminv3/share/FF4_ModifyHeader-2.6.1.xpi
<Stanley00> ..."trên MOZILLA không?"
<vubuntor535> Có ai đã cài được hsdpa 3g wireless modem trên ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit chưa ?
<vubuntor535> làm ơn giúp mình với
<vubuntor535> đã làm theo rất nhiều hướng dẫn trên mạng rồi
<kid___> ý bạn là cái card 3g hay usb?
<vubuntor535> vẫn thất bại
<vubuntor535> usb 3g
<vubuntor535> mang viettel
<kid___> thế nó làm sao?
<vubuntor535> cắm vào máy tính ubuntu không nhận ra là usb 3g
<vubuntor535> không vào đc mạng
<codai2810> bạn đã config như thế nào?
<vubuntor535> mình đã làm theo hướng dẫn tại: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=8554
<vubuntor535> nhưng đã làm đi làm lại mãi vẫn không đc
<kid___> bạn làm đến bước nào thì lỗi(của cách nào)
<luunguyen094> em đang học c++ mấy anh cho em xin phần mềm biên dịch c++ trên ubuntu với
<heroandtn3> gcc
<n2i> :3
<codai2810> g++
<luunguyen094> cài sao vậy mấy anh
<codai2810> sudo apt-get install g++
<luunguyen094> em mới sử dụng ubuntu lần đầu tiên
<luunguyen094> nên chả biết gỳ
<codai2810> luunguyen094: sudo apt-get install g++
<codai2810> !bg | luunguyen094
<luunguyen094> vâng
<ubot2> luunguyen094: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<luunguyen094> thank các anh
<luunguyen094> bây giờ sử dụng g++ sao mấy anh
<heroandtn3> gõ man g++
<codai2810> man g++
<luunguyen094> dạ
<n0bawk> http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/gccintro/
<n0bawk> đọc cái này xong là biết dùng
<luunguyen094> vâng cảm ơn anh nhé :-D
<codai2810> like
 * codai2810 click
<luunguyen094> like ở đâu nè
<codai2810> luunguyen094: con gái hở?
<vubuntor263> alo
<vubuntor263> cac ban ah
<vubuntor263> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor263> alo
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor263> ban ah
<vubuntor263> minh muon lam hieu ung chay
<vubuntor263> trong ubuntu
<vubuntor263> minh cai het oy
<vubuntor263> tich vao animation add-on
<vubuntor263> nhung ko dc
<vubuntor263> lam ntn ha ban
<vubuntor263> ban ah
<vubuntor263> lam ntn
<vubuntor263> ma khi tat hay mo cac ung dung thi no chay'  ha ban ???
<codai2810> hiệu ứng chạy là cái gì?
<codai2810> à cháy
<codai2810> =))
<vubuntor004> alo
<vubuntor004> ban ah
<vubuntor004> minh day
<vubuntor004> minh hoi hieu ung chay' ay
<vubuntor004> alo
<vubuntor004> ban nao giup minh cai
<tux|lion> vubuntor004: thôi dùng bình thường đi
<tux|lion> cố xài mấy cái hiệu ứng ấy làm gì cho khổ
<tux|lion> vài ngày lại chán rồi bỏ ubuntu ấy mà\
<vubuntor004> ec
<vubuntor004> hoi ty thoi ma
<tux|lion> chi bằng sớm bỏ, nó đỡ mất công :D
<vubuntor004> giup cai
<vubuntor004> nhung cai compiz roi
<vubuntor004> voi extra cua no nua
<vubuntor004> dang nao cha cai
<vubuntor004> cho biet
 * tux|lion nói hết nước rồi mà không nghe
<vubuntor004> di ma
<vubuntor004> sao the
<vubuntor004> cai chan lam ah
<vubuntor004> nhin may cai clip
<vubuntor004> thik lam
<n2i> vubuntor004: mấy cái đó là đồ cổ rồi bạn :3
<vubuntor004> huong dan minh cai
<vubuntor004> click vao animation add on
<vubuntor004> xong lam j nua
<vubuntor004> ban dau roi
<vubuntor004> huong dan di
<tux|lion> Không biết thì hướng dẫn kiểu gì ?
<tux|lion> Nói rồi mà có nghe đâu
<tux|lion> Trời thì nóng chết cha chết mẹ lửa với chả cháy
<codai2810> lolz
<tux|lion> đi roài
<tux|lion> mình đuổi khách giỏi ghê
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-02
<vubuntor468> alooooooooooo
<vubuntor468> co ai ko choi minh hoi voi
<vubuntor468> May' laptop minh dung` ubuntu voi win 7, dung trinh quan ly khoi dong mac dinh cua  ubuntu
<vubuntor468> phien ban dung` la Ubuntu 11.10 , moi update len ubuntu 12.4 xong
<vubuntor468> khoi dong may lai thi ko vao he dieu hanh dc, man` hinh no' chop nhay lien tuc
<vubuntor468> Ai huong dan giai quyet dum voi. thk
<favadi> card màn hình?
<vubuntor468> laptop dung card onboard ban
<codai28101> use previous version thử xem nếu chưa xóa
<vubuntor468> van de la no ko xuat hien cai boot loader de vao nua @@
<favadi> ủa sao ko có boot loader thì làm sao vào được ta :|
<vubuntor468> uk update xong la bien mat tieu boot luon, khoi dong may tinh chi xh man dinh nhay nhay man hinh tim .
<codai28101> cài lại đê
<codai28101> =)
<vubuntor468> minh upd tu ubuntu 11.10 qua internet, ko cai tu dia ~~
<vubuntor468> gio cai lai la fai cai ubuntu 11.10 ha
<favadi> vubuntor468, thử cài lại grub đã rồi tính tiếp
<favadi> cơ mà update kiểu gì mà bay mất grub nhỉ :|
<vubuntor468> trinh tu minh upd nhu the nay : 1. Vao ubuntu 11.10             2. go~ update manager   3. Chon update
<vubuntor468> roi tu chay xong khoi dong, the thoi ^^
<vubuntor886> minh dang co 1 domain public ra ngoai
<vubuntor886> cau hinh the nao de web site local pulic theo domain do
<_Tux_> vubuntor886: trỏ con domain về server local
<_Tux_> rồi cấu hình con server local
<vubuntor886> cau hinh trong apache ha ban?
 * _Tux_ cũng chưa làm thật cái này lần nào
<_Tux_> vubuntor886: domain thì cấu hình của nhà cung cấp
<_Tux_> trỏ về DNS hoặc IP của server
<_Tux_> vubuntor886: bên server local thì cấu hình apache, DNS
<C4NoC> :3
<_Tux_> (biết nói đến vậy thôi)
<vubuntor886> DNS dung rieng roi ban
 * _Tux_ chui vào xó
 * _Tux_ gẩy gẩy đại gia C4NoC 
<C4NoC> jề
<vubuntor886> cau hinh apache lam sao de public dc web theo domain da co
<vubuntor886> DNS da dung rieng o server khac
<C4NoC> hẻm hỉu gì hết
<vubuntor886> potay.com
<Cooly> vubuntor886: website local là sao, server có public ip hok
<vubuntor886> co ban
<vubuntor886> minh co 1 server lam web server
<vubuntor886> bh minh muon public ra ngoai
<vubuntor886> ip hien tai cua may da public ra ngoai roi
<C4NoC> public thì public đi
<C4NoC> sao phải hỏi?
<C4NoC> vẫn chưa hiểu muốn làm thế nào
<vubuntor886> thanks
<Cooly> vubuntor886: thế cứ ping domain xem có trỏ về đúng ip server chưa, xong rồi vào apache config Servername thôi, nếu muốn config virtualhost vì khác chút xíu là đưa cái domain vào virtualhost
<vubuntor480> mình dùng nslookup để phân giải tên miền thì thấy 1 ip public
<vubuntor480> mình muốn thay đổi nội dung trang web của tên miền đó trên 1 máy server linux
<vubuntor480> máy đã cấu hình apache, mysql, postgresql và jre
<vubuntor480> cấu hình chạy localhost/newweb thì oke
<vubuntor480> nhưng ko thể nào làm cho no public thay the trang tren mang
<vubuntor480> may hien dang dung ip của máy public web
<vubuntor480> moi nguoi coi giup minh với
<vubuntor480> có ai giúp ko?
 * codai28101 muốn giúp lắm nhưng mà ko biết làm thế nào :)
<vubuntor480> hihi
<vubuntor480> vậy chắc phải pótay
<vubuntor306> ai giup em go tieng viet tren kubuntu 12.04 vs
<vubuntor306> em cai ibus va ibus-unikey roi ma k dc
<favadi> vubuntor306, không được ở đâu?
<vubuntor306> bat ibus len thi no len 1 xiu no tu tat luon
<vubuntor306> em doan la phai cai them may thu bo tro khac nua, ben gnome thi chi can ibus va ibus-unikey la dc, nhung kde thi em lan dau xai nen k biet
<PocketIRC> #vnluser
<PocketIRC> ops, sorry :D
<vubuntor859> ai giúp em cái vụ driver wireless rt3090 laptop msi cx623 với, em chạy ubuntu 12.04
<_Tux_> vubuntor859: wireless của thằng nào
<vubuntor859> của ralink
<vubuntor859> mã rt3090
<_Tux_> built-in card luôn hả
<vubuntor859> vâg
<vubuntor859> nó báo device not ready
<_Tux_> vubuntor859: báo ở đâu ?
<vubuntor859> trên biểu tượng kết nối ý anh
<hieunguyen> vubuntor859: chia bùng cùng bạn, mình ko giúp dc, ráng google vậy :)
<vubuntor522> mọi người cho em hỏi, em cài ubuntu 12.04 bằng wubi thì chạy tới mục download ubuntu thì cái thanh thứ 2 nó chạy được 1 thời gian là đứng yên luôn kô chạy nữa, em đã vài lần rồi. Mọi người cho em hỏi lỗi này là sao vậy? làm sao để cài thành công ubuntu bằng wubi đây?
<_Tux_> vubuntor522: tốt nhất muốn sử dụng lâu dài Ubuntu thì nên cài thẳng vào ổ cứng
<vubuntor906> mấy bạn cho hỏi
<vubuntor906> mình chỉ trong apache2 để khi gõ localhost sẽ hiện trang web trong mục /var/www/myweb
<vubuntor906> mình muốn hỏi bh muốn khi gõ myweb.com thì xuất ra trang trong thu mục trên phải cấu hình Virtualhost phải ko?
<_Tux_> uhm ?
<_Tux_> (chắc lại bác public domain buổi chiều ;)) )
<vubuntor906> có ai trợ giúp ko?
<Stanley00> vubuntor906: mr Tux đã giúp rồi còn gì
<vubuntor522> mọi người cho em hỏi thêm cái là: em đã cài thành công ubuntu 12.04 bằng wubi, nhưng máy chậm rất chậm. laptop của em có cấu hình: dou core t2250 2x1.73ghz, 1gb ram, vga onboar 256mb. máy chạy chậm là do cài bằng wubi hay sao vậy mọi người?
<Stanley00> chậm như thế nào? thử chuyển sang unity 2d xem
<vubuntor522> ví dụ như khi vào phần setting hay mozila firefox để duyệt web thì nhấp chuột vào xong phải đợi hơn 30 giây sau mới bắt đầu vào, nhưng rất chậm, phải đợi gần 1-2 phút sau mới có thể xài được
<Stanley00> còn vd nào khác không bạn?
<vubuntor522> khi gõ văn bản hay làm tất cả mọi thứ đều rất chậm chạp. máy chạy win7 khá chậm rồi, khi chạy ubuntu thì còn chậm hơn win7, ko mượt gì hết
<CoconutCrab> lubuntu đi
<vubuntor522> lubuntu khác ubuntu chổ nào vậy bro? tại em thấy mọi người nói ubuntu chạy nhẹ nên chuyển qua xài ubuntu cho nhẹ máy
<Stanley00> vubuntor522: bạn thử chuyển sang ubuntu 2d lúc login ấy
<_Tux_> 1G RAM thì hẻo
<vubuntor522> @Stanley00 : chuyển chổ nào vậy bro? em tìm ko thấy mục chuyển sang 2d
 * _Tux_ FF của mình lúc nào cũng xơi > 1G RAM =))
<_Tux_> Unity2D hình như mặc định không được cài thì phải (trên 11.10)
<Stanley00> vubuntor522: lúc login, có cái nút tròn tròn bên góc phải cái khung nhập username và pasword á
<vubuntor522> em vừa xóa cái ubuntu, em đang down lại bản gốc luôn, cài bằng usb, như mọi người khuyên. mọi người cho em hỏi khi cài bằng usb thì làm sao để chạy song song ubuntu với win7 vậy?
<Stanley00> đừng cài đè lên window là được :))
<vubuntor522> nghĩa là cài trên cái phân vùng mà lúc nảy em cài ubuntu bằng wubi phải ko bro?
<_Tux_> vubuntor522: túm lại là thế này
<_Tux_> cứ cài đi
<_Tux_> không phải hỏi nhiều
<_Tux_> nó lại mất quyết tâm
<_Tux_> vubuntor522: cứ yên tâm là cài xong là có dual-boot
<_Tux_> vubuntor522: vững tâm chưa ?
<_Tux_> format hết đê =))
<vubuntor522> tại trong ổ cứng của em còn nhiều dữ liệu, mà copy ra usb rồi thẻ nhớ đt vẫn ko đủ, nên em sợ cài lộn phải format ổ cứng là coi như mất hết dữ liệu luôn
<Stanley00> vubuntor522: vậy thì vẫn là lời khuyên cũ thôi, đọc kỹ HDSD trước khi dùng =))
<_Tux_> vubuntor522: đọc kĩ hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi dùng
<_Tux_> phân vùng cẩn thận
<_Tux_> cài cũng cẩn thận
<_Tux_> đọc thật kĩ rồi hãy cài
<_Tux_> nếu ngại thì cài máy ảo cho quen
<vubuntor631> hnay minh nang cap len 12.04, gio no thong bao "experienced internal error", co khuyen nghi minh restart lai may nhung van the
<vubuntor631> hien tai thi man hinh trong tron, ngoai cai hinh nen ra chang con gi ca
<vubuntor631> may ma luc nay bat ra duoc firefox moi len day duoc :))
<vubuntor631> con taskbar hay gi gi do chang con gi, Ctrl-Alt-T cung chang duoc
<vubuntor631> co khi nao loi trong qua trinh cap nhat ko? Lam sao gio?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-03
<vubuntor476> cho minh hoi ve cac file system dang chu y trong ubuntu
<vubuntor290> Mình mới upgrade lên 12.04; lúc đầu thì dùng bình thường, có báo lỗi đã "experienced internal error" rồi đòi gửi thông tin về lỗi đi. Sau đó mỗi khi click vào setting manager là lập tức xảy ra lỗi sau: trơ trọi lại cái bảng setting manager mất hết viền ngoài, và ko thể chọn b
<vubuntor290> (nếu trước đó có mở), ko thể gọi terminal, liên tục xuất hiện thông báo gặp lỗi internal error; lúc đó chỉ có thể nhấn nút nguồn rồi tắt máy, bật máy dùng lại thì lại ko sao, chỉ có khi click vào setting manager thì lại xảy ra hiện tượng đó thôi. Giờ làm sao hả m
<kid__> cài lại đi@@
<kalinka> vubuntor290:  moi có update 67 packages đó
<kalinka> up lên coi hết ko
<vubuntor290> ừ chắc upgrade có lỗi rồi; làm sao để xem lại những gói mình đã tải về để up lên cho mọi người được; mình upgrade trực tiếp bằng trình update của máy, giờ đang ko biết nếu click vào đó nó có xảy ra lỗi ko nữa :)
<vubuntor476> cho minh hoi ve cac file system dang chu y trong ubuntu
<kalinka> vubuntor476: file nào
<vubuntor476> cac file cau hinh do ban
<vubuntor476> cai file quan trong trong etc chang han
<vubuntor992> Xin cho hỏi phân vùng trên ubuntu 12.04 chia làm mấy phân vùng vậy?
<nobawk> chia thành mấy là do bạn
<vubuntor992> Là sao?
<nobawk> bạn chia thế nào thì chia
<nobawk> rồi bảo ubuntu
<nobawk> chỗ này là caí này
<nobawk> chỗ này là cái kia
<nobawk> thế thôi
<nobawk> !bg | vubuntor992
<ubot2> vubuntor992: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor260> mình sử dụng lệnh sudo chmod -R 777 /
<C4NoC> D:
<vubuntor260> bh không sử dụng được sudo nữa
<vubuntor260> phải làm sao?
<vubuntor260> dùng su thì khi điền pass không chứng thực được
<vubuntor260> a giúp dc ko?
<C4NoC> gõ sudo
<C4NoC> nó báo sao?
<vubuntor260> sudo: must be setuid root
<vubuntor260> đã làm theo trên mạng chỉ chown...
<C4NoC> ok
<C4NoC> ai bảo chmod 777
<C4NoC> cài lại đi cho lẹ
<vubuntor260> rồi pó tay
<vubuntor260> hjchjc
<vubuntor260> ah vậy C4NoC cho hỏi
<vubuntor260> muốn lấy quyền phân vùng dùng lệnh nào
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> quyền phân vùng?
<C4NoC> sudo
<vubuntor260> minh muốn tạo thư mục trong phan vung tự tạo
<vubuntor260> nhưng co quyền
<C4NoC> chown
<vubuntor260> nhưng ko có quyền
<vubuntor260> dùng chown dc hả
<vubuntor260> thanks
<nobawk> hơ hơ
<nobawk> chmod / thì tèo đúng rồi :))
<nobawk> hài
<C4NoC> :]]
<oss> các bác cho em hỏi
<oss> tại sao em ping modem <1 ms
<vubuntor565> hi
<codai2810> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor565> m moi cai 12.04
<vubuntor565> ghe tham 4rum
<vubuntor557> asda
<vubuntor557> as
<vubuntor557> co ai o day ko?
<vubuntor656> mọi người cho em hỏi cài ubuntu 12.04 bằng ultra iso được ko vậy? ổ đĩa laptop của em ko ghi đĩa được (chỉ còn duy nhất máy này thôi), usn thì ko đủ vì chứa dữ liệu hết rồi
<CoconutCrab> không
<vubuntor656> sao ko được vậy nro? em tưởng cài được như win chứ
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu khác, win khác
<CoconutCrab> dùng tạm cái file wubi trong đó ấy
<vubuntor656> wubi cài xong chạy máy chạy máy chậm rì àh bro ơi, nên em muốn cài thẳng bằng file iso luôn
<hieunguyen> vubuntor656: USB ko đủ thì dùng cái bản minimal install ấy
<CoconutCrab> không có cách nào cài thẳng thế cả
<vubuntor656> em còn cái usb 3G có khe thẻ nhớ, em lấy thẻ nhớ gắn vào và làm theo cách cài bằng usb, thì khi vừa boot tới màn hình màu tím hiện chử ubuntu là xong phim, màn hình đen sì, đèn hiệu trên usb 3G chuyển sang đỏ (usb 3G tự khởi động lại luôn), và đứng yên ở đó ko làm được gì hết, phải rút pin ra mới tắt máy được
<CoconutCrab> không dùng thế được
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<vubuntor656> thank bro. xài win7 tiếp thôi, để hè xin ba cho tiền mua lap mới rồi cài ubuntu cho nhẹ máy, win chạy thấy nặng máy quá với máy cũ rồi chạy win chậm rì
<CoconutCrab> okay
<hellonearth8X> hế lô mọi người , cho mình hỏi 1 chút , mình dùng SoundKonverter để chuyển từ flac -> alac nhưng ko được , chạy 1 lúc nó bị dừng lại ở đoạn Encoding , cho mình hỏi lỗi đó là sao , có cách nào khác để convert từ flac -> alac nữa ko ? thanks nhiều
<n0bawk> cái này mình cũng ko rõ
<n0bawk> bạn thử google thử xem
<n0bawk> .g convert flac alac ubuntu
<n0bawk> hellonearth8X: http://askubuntu.com/questions/123405/how-to-convert-alac-to-flac
<bksupybot> Title: conversion - How to convert ALAC to FLAC? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> hellonearth8X: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500430
<bksupybot> Title: [SOLVED] converting alac to wav and flac and vice versa - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<n2i> .g alac
<hellonearth8X> toàn là convert từ wav -> alac hoặc alac -> flac thôi
<n2i> vậy làm flac -> wav -> alac :)
 * n2i kiếm thấy cái alac_decoder trong kho
<hellonearth8X> mình có cài rồi thì phải
 * n2i dùng flac để convert sang wav
<CoconutCrab> chẳng phải có cái perl script chuyên dùng để convert đó sao
<CoconutCrab> convert thì đơn giản, pipe 2 cái vào là xong
<CoconutCrab> nhưng tagging mới là vấn đề
<CoconutCrab> dùng cái perl script nó làm cho
 * n2i wav hình như không mang tag mấy nhỉ
<n2i> bị strip hết
<hellonearth8X> wav ko có tag
<CoconutCrab> wav không có metadata
<hellonearth8X> mình có đọc mấy cái dùng câu lệnh ffmpeg để convert sang , nhưng ko biết rõ cách chỉnh tag cho file m4a
<hellonearth8X> còn cái perl script thì mình đang tìm thêm
<CoconutCrab> http://pacpl.sourceforge.net/
<bksupybot> Title: Perl Audio Converter (at pacpl.sourceforge.net)
<CoconutCrab> cái đó đó
<hellonearth8X> PACPL for audio transcoding
<hellonearth8X> hóa ra là cái này à
<n0bawk> dùng ffmpeg ko đc hả
<n0bawk> sao phải soundconvert gì đó
<CoconutCrab> ffmpeg đâu có preserve metadata?
<hellonearth8X> ffmpeg thì mình cũng chưa thử , đang muốn tìm cái nào có gui cho tiện convert nhiều ( tầm > 10 albums )
<hellonearth8X> mình thấy có bài nó đề lệnh này : ffmpeg -i "input.flac" -acodec alac "output.m4a" -map_meta_data input.flac:output.m4a nên nghĩ có metadata
<CoconutCrab> ồ, xịn nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> thế dùng ffmpeg thôi
<hellonearth8X> ko chắc lắm , đấy mới là đọc tham khảo vậy thôi , chứ chưa làm thử nên ko dám chắc có được ko :D
<hellonearth8X> à nhầm , đọc lại rồi , tớ nhầm , cái lệnh đấy là của : ffmpegX distribution for Mac OS X
<vubuntor767> moi nguoi cho em hoi la: em cai ubuntu 12.04 xong roi, nhung vao terminal thi ko danh' so' duoc. moi nguoi giup em voi
<CoconutCrab> bật numlock lên coi
<vubuntor767> em xai laptop bro oi, ko co phim numlock
<CoconutCrab> vậy vô gedit coi có gõ được số không
<vubuntor767> vao ung dung danh van ban~ van danh so binh thuong, chi vao terminal la ko danh so duoc
<CoconutCrab> ngộ nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> gõ hết bàn phím coi những cái nào không hoạt động
<vubuntor767> nguyen day~ so^' ko dnah duoc trong terminal, con lai ok het
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> thế gõ số vô thì nó có hiện ra gì không?
<vubuntor767> ko
<CoconutCrab> hoàn toàn không có gì luôn?
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> ngộ nhỉ :3
<CoconutCrab> thử chạy xterm, gõ số vào coi
<vubuntor767> xterm o dau vay bro? em moi xai ubuntu nen chua biet het
<hellonearth8X> gõ run hay search là ra ngay
<vubuntor767> ah`
<vubuntor767> em thay roi
<vubuntor767> thank bro
<hellonearth8X> thử vào phần keyboard rồi chỉnh lại kiểu keyboard xem sao , chọn loại giống với bàn phím của mình nhất ấy
<vubuntor767> bay moi phat hien la khi den phan^` go~ pass la` ko danh' so hay chu~ duoc
<CoconutCrab> nó vẫn có
<CoconutCrab> nhưng không hiện ra thôi
<CoconutCrab> cứ gõ vào, đừng gõ sai
<CoconutCrab> rồi enter
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<vubuntor767> oh`
<vubuntor767> thi` ra la` vay
<CoconutCrab> ai đó làm hộ cái factoid cho vụ no echo password này
<vubuntor767> thnak bro
<CoconutCrab> |:
 * Stanley00 nhớ lúc trước có cái factoid đó rồi thì phải, mà quên mất từ khóa rồi :(
<CoconutCrab> Presto reduced the update size by 77% (from 50 M to 12 M).
<CoconutCrab> still as good as ever
<_Tux_> RoR có gì mà bị nhận xét là hay *lỗi* hả mọi người ?
<vubuntor770> a oi
<vubuntor770> a
<vubuntor770> a
<vubuntor770> a
<vubuntor770> a
<vubuntor770> a
<vubuntor770> a
<vubuntor770> a
<vubuntor770> a
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-04
<n0bawk> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor511> remove postgresql hoàn toàn làm sao?
<C4NoC> apt-get remove postgresql
<vubuntor511> đã làm rồi sau đi cài lại như cái cũ
<vubuntor511> ko thể thay đổi dc
<vubuntor511> mình đã remove và cài lại
<vubuntor511> mọi cấu hình lúc đầu vần vậy
<vubuntor511> làm sao để cài lại mới hoàn toàn
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get purge postgresql
<n0bawk> rồi xoá mấy cái thư mục data do nó tạo ra đi
<vubuntor511> thư mục nào bạn
<vubuntor511> nói cụ thể dc ko?
<vubuntor511> hay làm sao biết được thư mục nào do nó tạo ra
<vubuntor492> cho toi hoi tai sao sau khi nang cap ubuntu 11.10 len ban 12.04 thi may tinh khoi dong cham hon
<vubuntor993> e can tim hieu ve fie deb
<vubuntor993> xin giup e, vai goi y
<vubuntor993> hoac share cho e document
<Stanley00> vubuntor993: bạn bắt đầu từ đây nha http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deb_(file_format)
<vubuntor993> This page has been deleted. The deletion and move log for the page are provided below for reference.
 * Stanley00 vẫn mở bình thường :-ss
<vubuntor386> Ai xài bản 12.04 có ai biết cách sửa lỗi treo máy không?khi mình bật máy lên thì sau khi xài được một lúc thì bị treo,khi bị treo mình vẫn di chuyển được chuột nhưng không làm gì được.
<Tux|Ubuntu> Từ giờ sẽ chuyển sang dùng Empathy thay cho Pidgin
<Tux|Ubuntu> Thấy Empathy ngon phết hehe
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-05
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: empathy gửi file cho yahoo được chưa sn?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Không dùng Yahoo thì trả lời thế nào giờ :))
<Stanley00> :))
<vubuntor561> toi bi mat het cac bieu tuong: sound, network... tren panel (ubuntu classic 12.04)
<n2i> vubuntor561: mới upgrade/install 12.04 hở/
<n2i> ??
<vubuntor561> đúng vậy
<vubuntor561> Tôi không thể khôi phục lại các biểu tương trên panel
<_Tux_> vubuntor561: mv thư mục .config, .gconf và .gnome2
<_Tux_> thành thư mục khác
<_Tux_> rồi login lại
<vubuntor837> alo, chào mọi người
<vubuntor837> bác Tux có trên mạng không?
<vubuntor837> em hỏi chút với
<_Tux_> vubuntor837: chuyện mô ?
<vubuntor837> em đang tinh mua con máy như bác, mà nó khong phải là  Ubuntu OEM
<vubuntor837> mà là os option
<vubuntor837> không biết nếu em cài U vào thi fmays chạy có vấn đề gì không
<_Tux_> vubuntor837: Cũng chưa nói được điều gì
<_Tux_> vì phải biết phần cứng nó sao mới nói được
<vubuntor837> @@
<vubuntor837> http://www.vitinhphongvu.com/index.php?ava=productone&sp=14574
<vubuntor837> em đang tính làm con đó, bác xem dum em với
<vubuntor837> http://kholaptop.vn/dell-vostro-3550-867mf3-bronze.html
<vubuntor837> đây mới đúng
<vubuntor837> xin lỗi bác
<vubuntor837> hj
<_Tux_> vubuntor837: thông tin này cũng chả giúp được gì mấy
<_Tux_> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor837: mà nó ghi là không có os hay dos
<_Tux_> thật ra là có Ubuntu OEM đó
<vubuntor837> vậy em có thể xúc nó rồi làm 1 quả hên xui nhỉ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor837: hên nhiều hơn xui vì con này không có VGA rời thì phải ;)
<vubuntor837> đúng rồi, nó k có VGA rời
<vubuntor837> theo bác thì máy chạy U có cần VGA rời không?
<vubuntor837> con hồi nãy là dos
<_Tux_> vubuntor837: thế thì nguy cơ cao sẽ là Ubuntu OEM
<_Tux_> vubuntor837: có vào nó thêm lằng nhằng
<_Tux_> nhưng Windows thì cần
<_Tux_> nhỡ có chơi Games mà hem có thì mất cả hay :p
<vubuntor837> đúng rồi đấy. em thì máu call off duty
<vubuntor837> cài U rồi cài thêm Win có sao không bác Tux?
<vubuntor920> qqtg
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<vubuntor930> alo
<vubuntor930> cac bac cho e hoi
<vubuntor930> sao file excel trên ubuntu không đọc được mấy cái comment vậy
<vubuntor930> trên microsoft office đọc bình thường
<n0bawk> uh
<n0bawk> nói chung là nếu dùng linux lâu dài thì bạn nên tránh mấy cái đó
<n0bawk> vì nó ko tương thích nhau hoàn toàn đâu
<n0bawk> vubuntor930: hoặc là bạn phải xem thử xem bật nó len ở đâu
<vubuntor930> cai nay khach hang gui cho minh
<vubuntor930> no lam tu microsoft office
<vubuntor930> ma no lam thế nào mà mình không sửa được nội dung của file
<vubuntor930> botay thật đó
<vubuntor930> những chi tiết thì nó insert vào comment
<vubuntor930> k làm sao mà được được mới bực chứ
<n0bawk> uh
<n0bawk> thôi MS thì dùng tạm MS đi
<n0bawk> chứ bạn có sửa đc
<n0bawk> save lại đc
<n0bawk> ko cẩn thận gửi cho ngwuời kia cũng chưa chắc coi đc
<dnv2006> ko ai noi j a?
<Tux|Ubuntu> *($RHDUIT&@%@%&^%!^&%@*%#
<dnv2006> bạn ơi, có phải Compiz chỉ chạy trên KDE đúng ko
<dnv2006> nếu chạy compiz trên Unity hoặc gnome thì bị lỗi đúng ko?
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: có viết thử cái hotplug script nào chưa
<Tux|Ubuntu> Có
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: ví dụ cắm cái ổ cứng vào thì mount 1 số partition, chạy 1 số service chẳng hạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> em viết một cái lúc nào rút USB ra nó tắt đèn, cắm vô thì nó bật cái đèn led
<n0bawk> hmmm
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: thì nó cũng tương tự cái của anh mà
<n0bawk> cái đó chỉ thêm cái echo vô trong file 10-usb gì đó thôi mà :3
<n0bawk> cái kia phức tạp hơn chút
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: nhưng cuối cùng cũng là chạy script thôi mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> cơ mà nếu có exception linh tinh trong script thì cũng phức tạp ra trò
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: uh
<n0bawk> chưa hiểu cái hotplug của nó lắm
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: cái samba 3 trên openwrt với cái smbclient của ubuntu 12.04 củ chuối vãi
<n0bawk> h có 2 cái cần làm
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: chuối chỗ nào anh ?
<n0bawk> 1 là hotplug vô tì phải mount partition và start service dùng partition đó
<n0bawk> 2 là lúc ấn nút eject thì stop service rồi unmount
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: ko auth đc
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: anh config bằng tay hả ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Em dùng GUI của gargoyle config
<Tux|Ubuntu> chạy bình thường
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: như lào?
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: đợi tí em paste cái samba config lên
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: ko, bọn ubuntu dùng cái auth khác
<n0bawk> debug mãi mới ra
<n0bawk> lúc trước 11.10 vẫn dùng đc
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: ẹc
<Tux|Ubuntu> thẩm nào hôm nọ MacOSX của em không auth được
<Tux|Ubuntu> ubuntu 12.04 h cũng chung số phận nè
<Tux|Ubuntu> tdb backend thì khác gì nhỉ ?
<n0bawk> ko
<n0bawk> do method thôi
<n0bawk> vào smb.conf
<n0bawk> thêm cái client lanman auth = yes
<n0bawk> client ntlmv2 auth = no
<n0bawk> xem trên cái wiki của arch á :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127223/12-04-network-authentication-not-working
<Tux|Ubuntu> cũng vừa xem cái này xong
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0bawk: của em vẫn không xác thực được nè :D
<n0bawk> Tux|Ubuntu: hè hè
<n0bawk> xem lại đi
<n0bawk> mình chạy ngon lành rồi
 * Tux|Ubuntu thêm rồi mà :D
<vubuntor568> Xin chao cac ban
<vubuntor446> Xin chào cả nhà!
<vubuntor446> Mình đang bắt đầu làm việc với Koha-managment for library! Koha là một ứng dụng quản lí cho thÆ° viện- cả điện tá»­ lẫn sách vở. Cho Mình hỏi, trên Ubuntu-vn.org, nếu mình muốn lập một topic nhỏ về vấn đề này thì làm thế nào? Và làm sao tìm được những người đang làm trong thÆ° viện để cùng hợp sức việt hóa mã nguồn mở này để phá
<vubuntor446> Mình mới bắt đầu với Ubuntu, nên kiến thức cũng có hạn, tuy nhiên rất muốn phat triển mã nguồn mở này. Bạn tự hỏi tại sao lại chọn Ubuntu mà không chọn windows hay những ngôn ngữ khác- Lí do là ubuntu free và thuộc dòng linux hỗ trợ Koha nhiều nhất.
<vubuntor446> Admin có thể liên hệ với mình qua mail nguyenquocuy_1102@yahoo.com nhé. Và nếu bạn nào hứng thú với mã nguồn mở Koha cho thư viện có thể tìm hiểu tại đây: koha-community.org
<vubuntor446> Cảm ơn, và rất mong nhận phản hồi của các bạn. Sorry vì mình mới vào ubuntu-vn nên có nhiều thứ cần tìm hiểu thêm. Cảm ơn vì đã quan tâm nhé!
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-06
<vubuntor189> i can not type Vietnamese by ibus-unikey in ubuntu 12.04. how can i fix this problem?
<stormdt> bạn CoconutCrab gì sao lại kick mình
<CoconutCrab> paste lên pastebin
<CoconutCrab> không phải ngồi nhồi 1 đống thế, loạn hết cả kênh
<stormdt> paste lên bin là sao
<CoconutCrab> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<stormdt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/970577/
<stormdt> đây xem qua xem có phải bị hack ko
<vubuntor435> ai giup em phan vung o cung tren ubuntu voi
<Stanley00> vubuntor435: bạn biết sda và sda1, sda4 là gì chứ?
<vubuntor435> minh khong biet.minh muon phan thanh 3 phan vung.dung dia hidden boot 15.1 thi thay no khac khac khong hieu
<vubuntor435> minh moi dung ubuntu dc 4 ngay thoi
<Stanley00> đĩa cứng của bạn có dữ liệu nào quan trọng không?
<vubuntor435> ko co gi quan trong ca.minh cung moi fomat lai
<Stanley00> hmm, vậy thì không sao, cứ format lại hết đi, lấy gparted ra,
<Stanley00> mà bạn có dùng window không?
<vubuntor435> minh khong dung win
<vubuntor435> cai moi ubuntu thoi
<Stanley00> vubuntor435: vậy thì chia thế này thôi nha, sda1 : ext4 : / của ubuntu, thêm một cái extended, cái extended này chia làm 2 : sda5 cho swap và phần còn lại sda6 : ext4 để làm /home
<vubuntor435> ok
<vubuntor435> ma ban oi cho minh hoi phan vung swap de lam gi
<Stanley00> vubuntor435: để làm bộ nhớ ảo, hỗ trợ cho ram
<vubuntor435> ban ubuntu  12.4 co san giao dien gnome chua nan
<vubuntor435> chua ban
<Stanley00> vubuntor435: không hiểu câu hỏi lắm, bạn cứ boot live là biết thôi mà
<vubuntor435> ban ubuntu 12.4 co san giao dien gnome chua hay minh phai cai them vao
<vubuntor435> minh moi dung nen khong hieu va thuat ngu lam
<tanhieu2003> bản này có sẵn gnome-shell bạn ạ
<Stanley00> mình không hiểu cái "giao diện gnome" là thế nào? ý bạn là có GUI ấy hả (có cửa sổ, và click chuột)?
<Stanley00> tanhieu2003: unity chớ?
<vubuntor435> uhm dung roi unity
<vubuntor435> thank ban nha
<vubuntor435> cac ban ho tro rat nhiet tinh
<Stanley00> vubuntor435: à, là cái đó ấy hả? :))
<Stanley00> vubuntor435: lần sau không biết thuật ngữ thì bạn cứ mô tả ấy :D
<vubuntor435> uhm
<vubuntor435> ok
<vubuntor435> hihihi
<tanhieu2003> ngoài unity ra trong bản này còn tích hợp sẵn gnome-shell bạn nhé
<Tux|Ubuntu> Lần sau hướng dẫn
<Tux|Ubuntu> cứ đưa link wiki ra ở đó giải thích cặn kẽ mấy khái niệm cơ bản mà
<vubuntor841> cac bac oi cho em hoi cai unity gnome nhu the nao vay ca bac
<Stanley00> vubuntor841: bạn đang dùng ubuntu bản mấy thế?
<vubuntor771> cac bac cho e hoi chut ve dowloadthemall
<vubuntor841> ban 12.4
<Stanley00> vubuntor771: vậy thì có sẵn mà?
<vubuntor841> nhung ma em loguot ra nhung ko co tuy chon do
<vubuntor771> e dung phan mem nay vi du dang dow gio nhung co viec fai di
<vubuntor771> thi tam dung xong tat may
<vubuntor771> khi mo lai co phai dow lai tu dau khong ah
<vubuntor771> hey co ai giup e voi
<Stanley00> vubuntor841: là tùy chọn ubuntu và ubuntu2d đó, unity là mặc định nên nó lấy tên đó luôn
<Stanley00> vubuntor771: còn tùy host, nếu host cho resume thì resume bình thường
<vubuntor771> e chua hieu ah
<vubuntor841> vay de co mot panel moi thi phai lam thu the nao vay bac
<vubuntor771> host nhu nao thi resum dc ah
<Stanley00> vubuntor841: unity thì không thêm pannel được, chỉ có 1 trên và 1 trái thôi
<vubuntor771> e dang dow phim nang gan 2G
<vubuntor771> e so gio tat may
<vubuntor771> mai dow lai tu dau
<vubuntor771> thi chet
<vubuntor841> vay de them dc panel thi minh phai dung cai gi
<vubuntor771> nen e hoi cho chac
<Stanley00> vubuntor771: ai biết đâu, như mediafire thì có thể resume, còn rapidshare thì chịu, thế đấy, thử mới biết
<vubuntor771> khong ah day la e dow truc tiep tren trang film luon
<Stanley00> vubuntor771: pannel như thế nào hả bạn? và để làm gì?
<Stanley00> vubuntor771: trang nào? và link gì?
<vubuntor771> trang porm
<vubuntor771> porm.com thi fai
<Stanley00> vubuntor771: url của host nào?
<vubuntor771> e bat cai no bat dc link luon
<vubuntor841> lam dep thoi bac ak.mot panel o duoi.giong win do bac.ca them mot so effect nua
<vubuntor771> nen e tat web va dow luon
<vubuntor771> cho do cham
<Stanley00> vubuntor771: fsck!!! hên xui...
<vubuntor771> e thay no co nut pause
<vubuntor771> chac la pause xong resum dc nhung e so khi tat may
<vubuntor771> bat len thi tit
<vubuntor841> am dep thoi bac ak.mot panel o duoi.giong win do bac.ca them mot so effect nua
<Stanley00> vubuntor841: làm đẹp? như win? thử cái ubuntu-panel á,  như ubuntu mấy bản trước luôn, hoặc có thể bạn đang nói tới mấy cái dock, mấy cái này bạn lên mạng để tìm hiểu thêm nha, mình không giúp được,
<vubuntor771> e dang dung ban 12.4
<vubuntor841> thank bac
<vubuntor771> chua bac nao thu cai nay ah
<vubuntor771> ?
<vubuntor771> thoi vay
<vubuntor771> e cam may co gang doi dow het vay
<vubuntor771> cam on cac bac
<vubuntor481> ai cấu hình tomcat trong ubuntu bi lỗi port ko?
<vubuntor481> hình restart tomcat lại thì file log báo port cầu hình lúc đầu đã được dùng
<vubuntor481> vậy phải làm sao?
<vubuntor172> Mọi người có thể giúp đỡ mình với. Mình đang dùng usb 3G MF190s của Viettel. Sáng nay mình vừa cài ubuntu 12.04 nhưng không thể cài driver được. AI gúp mình với
<Stanley00> vubuntor172: bạn thử network manager không được à?
<vubuntor172> không được bạn ạ. Mình đã đọc hướng dẫn trên mạng nhưng đều không được
<vubuntor172> toàn hướng dẫn trên ubuntu 11.10 trở xuống
<Stanley00> thì 12.04 có khác gì đâu?
<Stanley00> thế bản ubuntu trước bạn cài được đúng không? bạn cài theo hd nào?
<vubuntor172> trước đây mình chưa dùng 3g bạn ạ
<vubuntor172> giờ mới dùng và tìm cách cài nhưng không được
<vubuntor172> ai giúp mình với ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor172: bạn thử cắm lại usb 3g rồi, chạy mấy lệnh sau rồi paste kết quả lên paste bin nha
<Stanley00> dmesg | tail -n 20
<Stanley00> lsusb -kv
<Stanley00> ifconfig -a
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor172> ok, cảm ơn bạn đã nhiệt tình giúp đỡ, vì k vào mạng được nên mình đang ở trong win 7. Vì vậy mình sẽ chuyển qua ubuntu và thử. Cảm ơn bạn nha
<Stanley00> vubuntor172: uhm, lệnh lsusb á phải là lsusb thôi, không có -kv
<Stanley00> và thêm lệnh lspci -kv nữa đi cho chắc ăn luôn
<n2i> theo mình biết thì cái usb đó không cần cài driver gì cả
<n2i> chỉ nhét vào, chờ vài chục s, xong xài cái network connection tạo một connection mới và xài thôi
<vubuntor172> mình hỏi nhiều người đều nói vậy, mà mình config sao cũng k chạy được cả
<n2i> rtừng xài con này rồi
<n2i> tức là cậu đã thao tác như vậy rồi mà vẫn khoogn được?
<vubuntor185> có ai không nhỉ
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-29
<vubuntor146> kiểu char gồm 1 byte nhưng sao lại lưu đc như thế này: #define MSG1 "All your base are belong to us!"
<vubuntor146> char msg[] = MSG1;
<vubuntor146> alo alo có ai trả lời giùm mình ko?
<abu> hi all
<carSick> !hello
<ubot2> Chào mừng bạn đến với kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến của cộng đồng Ubuntu Việt Nam. Website: http://ubuntu-vn.org. Forum: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org.
<SupyCrab> Title: Ubuntu Việt Nam | Ubuntu - Linux for Human Beings (at ubuntu-vn.org)
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-30
<vubuntor388> hu hu bản 12.04 này dùng tiếng việt ah mấy bác
<vubuntor388> :(
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-01
<kenrus> ai giúp mình chút được không
<kenrus> mình cài cái driver cho card màn hình mãi không được
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-02
<vubuntor955> SAo ko xem flash dc tren FF, minh cài flash player trên SC rồi
<UselessCrab> bạn bấm Ctrl-Shift-a, chọn plugins xem có adobe flash chưa
<vubuntor955> chưa có mà trên SC nó báo đã cài r
<UselessCrab> đẻ 1 lúc nó tự tải về
<vubuntor955> Ctrl-Shift-a để làm gì vậy bạn! mình vào addon rùi plugin
<UselessCrab> thì là addons đấy
<vubuntor955> có thấy tải về gì đâu!
<vubuntor492> file device.map trong grub de lam gi vay may ban, xoa dc khong?
<Cua> đừng có xóa
<vubuntor492> minh khoi phuc grub khi cai lai win no cu hien dong nay ma ko khoi phuc grub dc
<vubuntor492> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda Installing GRUB to /dev/sda as (hd0)... Installation finished. No error reported. This is the contents of the device map /mnt//boot/grub/device.map. Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect, fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.
<Cua> không có lỗi gì cả
<vubuntor492> vay ma ko vao dc then nao ca, ke ca win lan U
<vubuntor492> grub rescue hoai bac oi
<Cua> chắc sai device
<Cua> bạn dùng usb vào à?
<vubuntor492> co usb
<Cua> bạn gõ cái này fdisk -l /dev/sda
<vubuntor492> rut usb no thi no grub rescue
<vubuntor492> connot open sda
<Cua> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<vubuntor492> sda8 cai nux
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-03
<vubuntor873> có bạn nào giúp mình  1 tí ko? bi lỗi khi chạy PHPMYADMIN You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin on this server.
<vubuntor873> có bạn nào giúp mình  1 tí ko? bi lỗi khi chạy PHPMYADMIN You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin on this server.
<Tux|Android> Chmod lại đi
<vubuntor873> website cua minh van chay binh thuong
<vubuntor873> chỉ có phpmyadmin la bi loi
<Tux|Android> Chmod lại là được
<Tux|Android> Mà phpmyadmin cài kiểu gì?
<vubuntor873> chmod thu muc /var/www roi ma van ko duoc
<vubuntor873> chmod -R 777 /var/www/ phai vay ko
<Tux|Android> Chmod 755 cho thư mục
<Tux|Android> Và 644 cho file
<vubuntor873> cú pháp ntn vậy bạn
<Tux|Android> Lolz
<Tux|Android> Okie
<Tux|Android> Thế chắc cũng không chết người =)
<vubuntor873> =)
<vubuntor873> cai nay minh dang test tren may clone
<vubuntor873> clone tu may that
<Tux|Android> man chmod
<vubuntor873> chu ko dam lam vay ngoai may that dau, server dang chạy mà
<vubuntor873> nhưng chmod thư mục /var/www phải ko?
 * Tux|Android làm nhiệt tình, chả vấn đề gì 
<n0bawk> chuẩn bị lên 13.10 :D
<n0bawk> nhầm 13.04 :3
<vubuntor873> Chmod xong roi van ko duoc
<CuaXo> phpmyadmin chạy dưới user gì
<vubuntor873> root
<CuaXo> cái you don't have permission kia là khi dùng browser vào xem à?
<vubuntor873> uh
<vubuntor873> mình vẫn chạy webmin, website bình thường
<vubuntor873> chỉ có phpmyadmin là lỗi
<CuaXo> thế chắc config apache sai hay sao đó
<CuaXo> không phải cái /var/www
<CuaXo> đọc log của apache xem tại sao nó lại kêu không đủ permission
<vubuntor873> xem log chỗ nào, chỉ mình với
<CuaXo> đừng bảo bạn làm sysadmin mà chưa xem log bao giờ?
<vubuntor873> uh, chưa bạn, mình build lên cho bên Web design vào up nội dung
<vubuntor873> mình mới làm quen nên chưa biết nhiều ubuntu
<CuaXo> ( : |
<CuaXo> google ubuntu apache log
<SupyCrab> http://fuzzyblog.wordpress.com/2005/12/08/ubuntu-where-is-the-apache-error-log/
<CuaXo> ^
<vubuntor873> ok, thank you. Xem log có gì giúp mình nha
<C4NoC> wut?
<C4NoC> lolz
<vubuntor873> ở đây ko post file đc nhỉ
<CuaXo> không
<CuaXo> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<SupyCrab> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor873> "client denied by server configuration: /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<CuaXo> đấy
<CuaXo> config sai thôi
<CuaXo> vô sửa lại
<vubuntor873> sorry, nhưng mình ko biết sửa sao cho nó đúng
<CuaXo> haiz
<CuaXo> lên đọc hướng dẫn của myphpadmin gì đó thôi
<CuaXo> mình đã dùng cái đó bao giờ đâu, mình còn chả phải là sysadmin
<CuaXo> chắc trong mục auth hay gì đấy
<vubuntor873> :(( set permission full cho root luon /usr/share/phpmyadmin mà vân ko dc
<CuaXo> haiz
<CuaXo> config cho apache hoặc là phpmyadmin
<CuaXo> không phải là cái kia
<vubuntor873> đang cố gắng mà vẫn chưa đc
<CuaXo> đọc tài liệu đi
<CuaXo> đừng mò làm gì
<CuaXo> google phpmyadmin don't have permission access this server
<SupyCrab> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8366976/wamp-error-forbidden-you-dont-have-permission-to-access-phpmyadmin-on-this-s
<CuaXo> đấy
<vubuntor873> thank you,
<vubuntor873> cái này cho Windows rồi, mà mình cũng đã allow all IP address
<CuaXo> stuff
<vubuntor296> fix được lỗi phpmyadmin rồi
<vubuntor296> thanks các bro :)
<vubuntor467> Thắc mắc không biết hỏi ai?
<vubuntor467> Consider the statement double ans = 18.0/squared(2+1); For each of the four versions of the function macro squared() below, write the corresponding value of ans. 1. #define squared(x) x*x 2. #define squared(x) (x*x) 3. #define squared(x) (x)*(x) 4. #define squared(x) ((x)*(x))
<vubuntor467> 1. #define squared(x) x*x
<C4NoC>  hỏi thầy ấy
<vubuntor467> #define squared(x) (x*x)
<vubuntor467> ko có thầy dạy
<vubuntor467> có mạng dạy thôi, nên mới hỏi mấy bạn
<vubuntor467> #define squared(x) (x*x)
<vubuntor467> #define squared(x) (x)*(x)
<vubuntor467> #define squared(x) ((x)*(x))
<vubuntor467> 4 câu lệnh khác nhau như thế nào?
<vubuntor002> alo
<vubuntor002> mọi người cho mình hỏi với
<vubuntor738> em chào các bác
<Cua> !hello
<ubot2> Chào mừng bạn đến với kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến của cộng đồng Ubuntu Việt Nam. Website: http://ubuntu-vn.org. Forum: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org.
<SupyCrab> Title: Ubuntu Việt Nam | Ubuntu - Linux for Human Beings (at ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor738> @Tux: bác Mr.Tux phải không nhỉ
<_Tux_> vubuntor738: không
<_Tux_> thằng Mr.Tux là thằng nào hả bạn
<vubuntor738> các bác cho em hỏi, em thấy đa số người dùng Linux trên các diễn đàn VN đều sử dụng những phiên bản Ubuntu cũ, lý do tại sao vậy?
<Cua> ví dụ?
<vubuntor738> em không gom chung những phiên bản LTS vì nó dc hỗ trợ lâu dài
<Cua> ví dụ
<vubuntor738> 12.10 chẳng hạn hoặc là 11.x
<Cua> ví dụ bài post ấy
<Cua> bài đấy post từ 2012 thì cũng không lạ
<vubuntor738> em hiểu ý bác Cua, nhưng còn lý do nào khác không bác
<Cua> số liệu không chính xác đầy đủ thì sao phân tích được
<Cua> 12.10 vẫn chưa phải là 'cũ'
 * _Tux_ dùng ubuntu 5.04
<vubuntor738> vâng, 12.10 cũng chưa hẳn là cũ lắm, thế bác Tux thì sao
<n0bawk> đang xài ngon lành, đủ nhu cầu
<n0bawk> chả phải lên bản mới làm gì :))
<n0bawk> _Tux_: hôm nay đã bay lên 13.04, cơ mà mấy cái UI có vẻ trông hơi ngu
<n0bawk> tabgroup manager thì ếu chạy
<Cua> wazzat
<_Tux_> n0bawk: đấy là FF mờ
<_Tux_> Nautilus mới thì chuối
<_Tux_> còn mấy thứ khác thì ngon
<Cua> nautilus đó là do GNOME
<n0bawk> ko xài nautilus nên khoẻ :P
<vubuntor738> tiện đây các bác cho em hỏi chút về vấn đề driver với ạ
<vubuntor738> em dùng 12.10, cài driver wireless ok
<vubuntor738> bắt sóng tốt
<vubuntor738> nhưng mà cái ông bluetooth dở chứng
<vubuntor738> không ai thấy ổng, ổng cũng ko thấy ai
<vubuntor738> pci grep bluetooth thì có mặt ổng
<n0bawk> chả mấy khi xài bluetooth nên cũng ko để ý
<vubuntor738> em hỏi bác gu gồ thì bác ấy cũng tịt
<vubuntor738> có bác nào gặp trường hợp giống em không
<Tux|Android> Bật lên chưa?
<vubuntor738> bác Mr.Tux đấy ak? em bật rồi, cũng cũng chịu khó mày lắm, không được mới dám đi hỏi này
<Tux|Android> Bật như nào?
<vubuntor738> thứ nhất là khi em bật wireless thì bluetooth cũng ON
<vubuntor738> thứ 2 là em dùng tool Bluetooth Manager
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-04
<vubuntor110> vua cai xong ubunu
<vubuntor110> cha biet dung nhu the nao luon
<vubuntor110> bat dau thay nan
<vubuntor110> cai termina dung nhu the nao vay
<vubuntor110> go lenh vao roi enter cha thay gi
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<SupyCrab> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor903> Cho mình hỏi là Program File bên Win tương đương với thư mục nào trong Linux
<vubuntor903> ý mình hỏi là phần mềm trong Linux lưu ở đâu?
<_Tux_> vubuntor903: biết thì để làm gì
<_Tux_> ?
<_Tux_> `g Linux Filesystem structure
<SupyCrab> _Tux_: Linux Directory Structure (File System Structure) Explained with ...: <http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/linux-file-system-structure/>; Filesystem Hierarchy Standard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard>; Linux's directory structure - tuXfiles: <http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html>; HTG Explains: The Linux Directory Structure (2 more messages)
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-05
<vubuntor493> tại sao đã để mật khẩu nhưng khi login vào máy lại không hỏi mật khẩu,
<Stanley00> vubuntor493: tại vì bạn đã set auto login...
<Cua> vào system settings -> user accounts -> chọn user của mình -> tắt automatic login
<vubuntor493> em tắt autologin rồi
<vubuntor493> mà vẫn k đc
<Cua> tắt rồi?
<vubuntor493> để tắt
<vubuntor493> cái đấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor493: cái cơ chế đó nó ngu lắm, thử restart xem. không  được thì cho xin output cái lệnh id cái
<vubuntor493> restart nhiều lần rồi a
<vubuntor493> e lập acc mới để cùng kiểu mà cái đó vẫn hỏi
<Cua> cho xin cái screenshot của cái bảng user accounts
<vubuntor493> mà cái muốn thì vẫn k dk
<vubuntor493> doi e chut
<vubuntor493> gửi cho a thế nào a
<Cua> post lên imgur.com hay đâu đấy rồi post link ra đây
<vubuntor493> http://imgur.com/dPGDOIy
<SupyCrab> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor493> ???
<Cua> bấm bỏ khóa, rồi chỉnh qua bật
<Cua> log out
<Cua> log vào lại
<Cua> rồi chỉnh qua tắt xem
<Stanley00> vubuntor493: "không  được thì cho xin output cái lệnh id cái" <= làm cái này đi
<vubuntor493> em mới dùng nên k biết mấy cái ID hay gì đâu ạ
<vubuntor493> a noi rõ chut
<Stanley00> vubuntor493: bạn mở terminal, gõ "id" rồi nhân enter
<vubuntor493> uid=1000(bizi-01) gid=1000(bizi-01) nhóm=1000(bizi-01),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),112(nopasswdlogin),124(sambashare)
<vubuntor493> cái này ạ
<Cua> nopasswdlogin
<Cua> lulz
<Stanley00> hmm, nhiều quá đi,
<vubuntor493> làm sao để sửa
<Stanley00> Cua: cái cơ chế nó *ngu* thế đấy
<Cua> sao mình cũng auto login mà không có cái group đấy nhỉ
<Stanley00> không có cách remove nhóm mới đau chứ
<vubuntor493> xx
<Stanley00> vubuntor493: giờ bạn gõ 'id -G | tr " " "," ' giúp nha, rồi paste kết quả vào đây,
<vubuntor493> tiện cho e hỏi
<vubuntor493> chả ra cái gì a ạ
<vubuntor493> chỉ xuống dòng thôi :)
<Stanley00> copy ở giữa hai dấu ' thôi
<Stanley00> id -G | tr " " ","
<vubuntor493> 1000,4,24,27,30,46,109,112,124
<vubuntor493> đây
<Stanley00> vubuntor493:  giờ gõ thêm lệnh này nữa là xong. " sudo usermod -G 1000,4,24,27,30,46,109,124 ; sudo usermod -g 1000 "
<Stanley00> ooops thiếu rồi
<Stanley00> account của bạn là bizi-01 đúng không?
<vubuntor493> vaang
<Stanley00> sudo usermod -G 1000,4,24,27,30,46,109,124  bizi-01 ; sudo usermod -g 1000 bizi-01
<Stanley00> như vậy mới đúng
<vubuntor493> kết quả trả về là
<vubuntor493> usermod : chưa thay đổi gì
<vubuntor493> giờ restarta ạ
<Stanley00> logout thôi chắc đủ rồi
<vubuntor493> đc
<vubuntor493> rồi ạ
<vubuntor493> cảm ơn a
<Stanley00> ok
<vubuntor493> mà cho e hỏi luôn thay đổi trỏ chuột thì ltn ạ
<vubuntor493> search Google mãi mà chả ra
 * Stanley00 dùng giao diện mặc định, chuyện này ứ biết
<vubuntor493> vâng
<Stanley00> vubuntor493: bạn cài cái gnome tweak xem, nó có tính năng đổi theme đấy
<Stanley00> không thì vọc với thằng dconf ấy,
<vubuntor493> nhưng e tìm cái cursor thì có rất it
<Stanley00> vì ít ai có nhu cầu đó lắm
<vubuntor058> cho e hỏi khi đã đăng nhập = tài khoản admin tại sao vẫn không có quyền thay đổi một số thư mục
<Stanley00> vubuntor058: tại vì bạn không có quyền. bạn nghiên cứu lại phần quyền trong linux nha.
<vubuntor058> tk lập từ khi cài đặt mà
<Stanley00> vubuntor058: bạn hiểu cách linux phân quyền chứ?
<vubuntor058> em chỉ là người đang tìm hiểu linux thôi
<vubuntor058> k phải sv it
<vubuntor058> :)
<Stanley00> vubuntor058: vậy thì nghiên cứu  đi, ngay câu trả lời đầu tiên của mình đấy. nhớ là linux không phải window nhá.
<vubuntor058> thanks
<Stanley00> vubuntor058: và thường thì các cái thư mục đó bạn cũng không nên đụng tới làm gì.
<vubuntor058> vẫn là cái trỏ chuột đó a
<vubuntor058> e muốn copy thêm mấy cái khác vào
<vubuntor058> xem mấy theard vẫn thấy họ làm đc
<vubuntor058> k thấy nói đến lỗi gì cả mà e làm k đc
<Stanley00> hmm, hiểu luôn
<Stanley00> thế nó kêu chép vào đâu thế? thường thì nó kêu chép vào 1 trong 2 chỗ lận mà.
<vubuntor058> usr/share/icon
<Stanley00> không còn chỗ nào khác à?
<vubuntor058> @@
<vubuntor058> giờ bật cửa sổ terminal cũng k lên nữa a ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor058: bạn có thể chép vào ~/.icons cũng được đấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor058: bạn đã phá gì rồi à? @@
<vubuntor058> :)
<vubuntor058> e cài ubuntu bằng wubi
<vubuntor058> có khác với cài hẳn vào máy k anh
<vubuntor058> VD như sắp xếp folder chẳng hạn
<Stanley00> folder thì như nhau thôi
<Stanley00> khác nhau là ở chỗ bootloader, ổ đĩa gốc, và sự tự do thôi
<vubuntor058> cái ~/.icons chỗ nào mà e tìm hoài
<Stanley00> bạn chép file bằng gì? nautilus hay terminal?
<vubuntor058> em k bat dc terminal
<vubuntor058> chac restart da :)
<Stanley00> haiz... ~/ là ngay chỗ thư mục HOME của bạn á. nếu bạn vẫn không hiểu câu này thì nên tìm hiểu lại cấu trúc cây thư mục của linux nữa đi :D
<vubuntor814> chào mọi người, cho em hỏi, em dùng ubuntu, em tạo folder rồi chép file vào, giờ folder bị mất định dạng
<vubuntor814> không mở được folder nữa
<vubuntor814> giờ em làm sao để mở lại ạ
<vubuntor814> giờ mở nó là báo  Not a directory
<vubuntor621> chao cac ban
<vubuntor621> minh chua biet go tieng viet
<vubuntor621> ban gi chi minh go nick rieng cai
<Cua>  /nick CaBong
<vubuntor621> minh k la bong
<Cua>  /nick CuaGai
<Cua> ăn nhiều quá
 * Cua lết lết đi
<Hoa_liber> bong bi danh
<Hoa_liber> noi voi ban o cho nao ban?
<vubuntor131> có ai xài virtualbox không ạ?
<vubuntor131> cho em hỏi là cài win ảo thì nó bảo là định dạng ổ cứng k phù hợp thì phải làm sao h ạ? chẳng lẽ lại chia ổ cứng lại hay sao ạ?
<Cua> format ổ ảo
<vubuntor131> bằng cách nào ạ?
<Cua> lúc cài windows
<vubuntor131> dạ k dc :( chả hiểu tại sao :(
<Cua> vậy không rõ lắm
<vubuntor131> hajzz thank u anyway :(
<vubuntor643> chào các anh
<Cua_> !hello
<ubot2`> Chào mừng bạn đến với kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến của cộng đồng Ubuntu Việt Nam. Website: http://ubuntu-vn.org. Forum: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org.
<SupyCrab> Title: Ubuntu Việt Nam | Ubuntu - Linux for Human Beings (at ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor643> các anh cho em hỏi cách phục hồi dữ liệu trong ubuntu đc không ạ
<Cua_> như là?
<vubuntor643> em mới cài ubuntu vào 1 ổ cừng chứ win 7 chia ra làm 3 partition
<vubuntor643> em đã để dành 1 partition trống để cài ubuntu
<vubuntor643> nhưng trong quá trình cài em quên chọn partition mất
<vubuntor643> nên nó tự động forrmat lại toàn bộ ổ cừng theo định dang ext4
<Cua_> dùng testdisk
<Cua_> nhưng sẽ mất mát nhiều dữ liệu đấy
<vubuntor643> giờ có cách nào lấy lại nhưng dữ liệu cũ trên các paartition không ạ
<vubuntor643> dùng testdissk trên win hay trên ubuntu hả anh
<vubuntor643> vì em đang chạy ubuntu
<vubuntor643> và nó mất luôn cả windows rồi
<Cua_> ubuntu
<vubuntor643> anh có thể cho em link tải và hướng dẫn sử dụng phần mềm đó đc không ạ?
<Cua_> `g ubuntu testdisk
<SupyCrab> Cua_: How to: Recover data with testdisk! - Ubuntu Forums: <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387922>; “testdisk” package : Ubuntu - Launchpad: <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/testdisk>; installation - How do I apt-get gddrescue and testdisk? - Ask Ubuntu: <http://askubuntu.com/questions/195426/how-do-i-apt-get-gddrescue-and-testdisk>; Install TestDisk in Ubuntu 12.10 or 12.04 | ITworld: (2 more messages)
<Cua_> bạn lên forum ubuntu-vn tìm thử bài về testdisk xem
<Cua_> dùng nó cũng khá phức tạp
<Cua_> nói ra ở đây lâu
<vubuntor643> dạ
<vubuntor643> thế cảm ơn anh nhá
<vubuntor643> em thá»­ xem sao
<_Tux_> vubuntor643: chia tay dữ liệu đi
<_Tux_> cho nó nhẹ lòng
<n0bawk> <kho`kho`> hoặc là báo nói láo
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-29
<vubuntor349> hi
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-01
<vubuntor343> chao cac ban xin hoi 1 cau hoi don gian thoi. lam on giup minh cau hinh sdd va hdd
<vubuntor343> minh muon sdd chua file he thong /, var, swap
<vubuntor343> Primary 	20 GB 	Beginning 	ext4 	/
<vubuntor343> Primary 	200 MB 	Beginning 	ext4 	/boot
<vubuntor343> Primary 	2 GB 	Beginning 	swap 	swap
<vubuntor343> con home thi la o hdd 2tb
<vubuntor343> cac ban thay ok k?
<vubuntor343> minh dinh swap file cho 4gb
<vubuntor343> con lai thi cho vao het /
<vubuntor343> minh co 2 o cung 1 sdd 60gb
<vubuntor343> 1 hdd 2tb
<vubuntor343> xin chi giao
<Dynamo> làm ơn gõ tiếng Việt
<Dynamo> cách của bạn ok rồi
<vubuntor343> cam on ban
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-02
<vubuntor275> Xin chao cac ban. Xin giup ve cach cai dac ubuntu
<vubuntor275> Minh co 1 hdd 2T va 1 ssd 60gb. Xin huong dan cach phan vung...
<vubuntor275> B
<vubuntor317> Xin chào các bạn. xin giúp đỡ về phân chia hdd và sdd, mình có 1 sdd 60GB và 1 hdd 2Tb
<Dynamo> vubuntor317: nhớ là hôm trước bạn hỏi rồi mà ta
<vubuntor317> đang cần gắp cách thiết kế phân chia manual cho ubuntu server 14.04. Xin cảm ơn
<vubuntor317> không làm được
<vubuntor317> :(
<Dynamo> không làm được chỗ nào, sao mà dùng Ubuntu server 14.04?
<vubuntor317> xin cho mình chi tiếc cách phân chia manual
<vubuntor317> có vài chỗ mình không hiểu
<vubuntor317> HDD: /home -> 180GB , /swap -> 16GB
<vubuntor317> SDD: / -> 50GB ; /boot -> 2GB
<vubuntor317> mình chia như vậy sau khi khởi động máy treo
<vubuntor317> etx4
<vubuntor317> có hướng dẫn nào không các bạn
<Dynamo> bạn có chắc là bạn chia như vậy không?
<vubuntor317> chac
<Dynamo> nó báo lỗi gì
<vubuntor317> nhung len mang tim toi thi thay tui no chia ra tum lum
<vubuntor317> chia them /var
<vubuntor317> va /tmp
<vubuntor317> nhieu lam
<OfficeCrab> sao không để mặc định cho lành?
<vubuntor317> mình không biết là nếu cài Ubuntu Server thì cần chia mấy cái?
<Dynamo> bạn đã cài ubuntu desktop bao giờ chưa?
<vubuntor317> tai sdd của mình có 60GB ah
<vubuntor317> rồi
<vubuntor317> thường thi mìn cài mac dinh
<vubuntor317> nhung do co 2 hdd, 1 ssd va 1 hdd nen minh muon /home wa sdd
<Dynamo> bạn reboot lại con server của bạn, chụp ảnh màn hình khi lỗi rồi mang lên đây
<vubuntor317> uhm thanks ban
<vubuntor317> cho minh hoi them 1 cái
<vubuntor317> vidu nha
<vubuntor317> minh cai mac dinh tat ca vao sdd
<vubuntor317> sau do minh format thang hdd 2T
<vubuntor317> roi minh mount /home cua sdd wa home cua hdd
<vubuntor317> vay ok k?
<Dynamo> trên lý thuyết là OK nếu bạn move toàn bộ /home của sdd qua hdd, rồi chỉnh sửa /etc/fstab theo đúng ý
<vubuntor317> uhm nhung ban chi  minh cách cai manual duoc k?
<vubuntor317> nghia la sdd can cai cai gi
<Dynamo> bạn đang vướng mắc chỗ nào mới được?
<vubuntor317> vidu / /var /user /swap /tmp /boot ..v...v.... va hdd /home sau do setup
<Dynamo> nói rõ cho bạn biết nhé
<vubuntor317> mình khong biet chia nhu the nao. tren mang nhieu nguon qua
<OfficeCrab> chia 1 cục 50 GB ra dùng
<Dynamo> chỉ cần 1 phân vùng / là đủ để có thể boot được
<OfficeCrab> còn lại để cài windows
<vubuntor317> minh k xai win
<vubuntor317> minh muon lam server ubuntu luon
<Dynamo> mọi thư mục /var /home /boot sẽ cho hết vào phân vùng / kia, trừ /swap
<Dynamo> người khác mount các thư mục khác vào phân vùng khác tùy mục đích của họ
<vubuntor317> gio minh co 1 cuc sdd 60GB can chia nhu the nao? / = ?gb /var = ?gb /boot=?gb tất nhiên 2TB mình xài cho /home
<Dynamo> sdd cho hết vào /, trừ ra khoàng 2-4Gb cho /swap
<Dynamo> chưa biết cài thì cứ cài kiểu kia đi đã, đừng cố đấm ăn xôi rồi lại không chạy được
<vubuntor317> uh vay gio minh lam vay nha. sdd: 50GB cho vao / con 8GB cho vao swap 2TB cho vao /home vay oko k?
<vubuntor317> 1 gb boot cho vao ssd luon
<vubuntor317> tong cong can 4 cai dung k? / /boot /swap /home
<Dynamo> haiz
<vubuntor317> chia 4 cai la ok? hoac minh se cai mac dinh roi mount /home cua ssd wa /home cua hdd
<Dynamo> bạn vẫn chưa hiểu hả
<vubuntor317> cho do minh k hieu
<vubuntor317> minh k hieu la can fan vung nhung gi tren ssd
<Dynamo> với bạn, chỉ cần 1 phân vùng /, 1 phân vùng /swap, 1 phân vùng /home là đủ
<vubuntor317> ah vay tong cong can 3 cai thoi
<vubuntor317> minh se cho / la 46GB va 16gb cho /swap
<vubuntor317> va HDD 180GB cho vào /home dung k ban?
<Dynamo> vãi swap gì lắm thế @@
<vubuntor317> ngoai ra may cai nhu /boot /var /user /tmp ... k can
<vubuntor317> tai ram minh 8gb
<vubuntor317> ma wiki ubuntu noi gap doi tam
<vubuntor317> ram
<Dynamo> mấy cái bạn bảo thì nó tự động cho hết lên / dùm cho bạn rồi
<Dynamo> bạn không cần quan tâm
<vubuntor317> ok cam on ban Dynamo
<vubuntor317> vay gio minh se lam 1 cuc 46GB cho / va 16GB cho /swap
<vubuntor317> con /home la 180GB du 20Gb de do choi
<vubuntor317> thay ok k ban neu ok cho minh biet 1 cai minh bat tay lam
<vubuntor317> cám ơn các bạn đã giúp đỡ.
<_Tux_> có mỗi con ubuntu server
<_Tux_> mà cài cả tuần đếu xong
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntor771> alo
<vubuntor771> cho em hoi voi a
<vubuntor771> a ơi cho em hỏi với ạ
<OfficeCrab> anh nào ở đây?
<vubuntor771> :)
<vubuntor771> thế phải xưg hô sao ạ
<OfficeCrab> chị
<vubuntor771> :)
<vubuntor771> dạ chị
<vubuntor771> e mới cài ubuntu 14.04
<OfficeCrab> okay
<vubuntor771> nhưng muốn thay đổi thứ tự menu boot
<OfficeCrab> thành?
<vubuntor771> thì e làm sao ạ
<OfficeCrab> mmm
<OfficeCrab> sửa file thì hơi lằng nhằng
<OfficeCrab> .g change grub boot order /etc/default/grub
<SuperLuserv2> OfficeCrab: http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<OfficeCrab> ^ đấy
<vubuntor771> toàn tiếng anh vậy à
<OfficeCrab> thì coi như luyện tiếng anh luôn ấy mà
<OfficeCrab> không thì bạn có thể lên FB hoặc diễn đàn hỏi
<OfficeCrab> đang ngày nghỉ
<OfficeCrab> mọi người đi chơi hết rồi
<vubuntor771> vậy à chán nhỉ e tìm cái grub-customizer trong soft mà k có
<OfficeCrab> add ppa vào
<vubuntor771> là sao chị
<OfficeCrab> thêm kho phần mềm ppa như trong đó vào ấy
<vubuntor174> anh chị cho em hỏi ! làm thế nào để nâng cấp từ ubuntu 12.4 lên 14.4
<redlotus> vubuntor174  http://namhuy.net/2853/upgrade-ubuntu-12-04-lts-ubuntu-14-04-lts.html
<SuperLuserv2> [ How to upgrade from Ubuntu 12.04 LTS to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS - Nam Huy Linux ] - namhuy.net
 * _Tux__ nhìn nhìn domain
 * _Tux__ lấy gạch chọi redlotus 
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-03
<V_N_M1> V_N_M1, welcome to channel #ubuntu-vn. Try following commands: !Say, !Weather, !Joke, !Ip, !Imdb, !Poke, !Join, !Part, !Timeout, !Quit, !Restart
<DreamyCrab> !die
<Dynamo> =))
<Dynamo> đang thử con bot PHP này coi sao
<Dynamo> !Say hello
<DreamyCrab> ew
<DreamyCrab> php
<Dynamo> bot ngu vãi chưởng :3
<Dynamo> !Weather
<V_N_M1> Enter location. (Usage: !weather location)
<V_N_M1> DungSherlock, welcome to channel #ubuntu-vn. Try following commands: !Say, !Weather, !Joke, !Ip, !Imdb, !Poke, !Join, !Part, !Timeout, !Quit, !Restart
<Dynamo> vãi cả bot =)))
 * DreamyCrab né xa V_N_M1 
<Dynamo> !Quit
<Dynamo> okay, nhiều việc phải làm với em nó, xây lại từ đầu :(
<DreamyCrab> cho nó sudoku đi
<Dynamo> sudoku? làm gì @@
<DreamyCrab> :3
<DreamyCrab> seppuku then
<_Tux_> Dynamo: bệnh quá
<_Tux_> fork code em nào cho nó nhanh
<_Tux_> xây lại bánh xe cũng thế
<_Tux_> mà thường thì command sao lại phải biết hoa chữ đầu
<_Tux_> :3
<Dynamo> _Tux_: thường đc mà :3
<Dynamo> fork code toàn không ưng ý, đang muốn xây log bot MySQL
<_Tux_> :v
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-04
<thuc960> hi
<thuc960> hi everybody
<vubuntor066> helo
<vubuntor066> co ai ko
<redlotus> !ask
<vubuntor066> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<vubuntor066> ubuntu 14.04 gnome 3.12, cai totem 3.12 kieu gi
<vubuntor066> mac dinh no van la ban 3.10 @@
<redlotus> 3.10 moi nhat roi con doi hoi gi nua -_-
<redlotus> out mia roi lol =]]
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-27
<vubuntor860> chao may anh
<vubuntor860> co ai o do khong cho e hoi cau nay voi
<Stanley00> bạn viết bằng tiếng việt được không?
<vubuntor860> dạ được
<vubuntor860> a cho em hỏi
<vubuntor860> e cài DHCP cho laptop em trên VMWare ak
<Stanley00> ok, cố gắng viết đủ câu, đủ đoạn rồi hãy enter và viết tiếng việt giúp mình
<vubuntor860> vào cấu hình interface trong etc/network/interfaces
<vubuntor860> nó trống trơn là sao anh
<vubuntor860> anh có yahoo không mình chat yahoo e gửi hình đầy đủ cho anh xem
<Stanley00> vubuntor860: bạn up hình lên imgur.com rồi dán link vào đây đi
<vubuntor860> dạ
<vubuntor860> em cài như sau anh coi dùm em thử e làm có đúng không nha
<vubuntor860> em bật teminal lên rồi đăng nhập vào root, sau đó gõ lện apt-get install dhcp3-server
<vubuntor860> đợi nó cài xong, em có kiểm tra card mạng bằng lệnh ifconfig thì thấy đang dùng card eth0
<vubuntor860> nhưng khi em cấu hình interfaces bằng lệnh vi /etc/network/interfaces thì nó trống trơn
<vubuntor860> chỉ có 2 dòng đầu tiền còn lại không có cái auto eth0 cũng như dãi IP
<Stanley00> bạn chờ chút, để mình check lại cái
<vubuntor860> dạ
<vubuntor860> một cái nữa là trong ubuntu nó sài card nội bộ không phải card wiless nhưng lại kết nối với card wiless của em ở ngoài, em tắt wiless đi thì ping không được
<Stanley00> cái vụ đó là do bạn set kiểu network ngoài vmware ấy, chả liên quan ubuntu. Đang để bridge à?
<vubuntor860> dạ ko
<vubuntor860> để nat
<Stanley00> thế bạn tắt wireless thì ở ngoài có ping đi được không?
<vubuntor860> dạ không
<vubuntor860> tắt đi ở ngoài ping không được
<Stanley00> thế thì ở trong ping thế quái nào được?
<vubuntor860> :3
<vubuntor860> anh hướng dẫn dùm em đi anh dễ thương
<Stanley00> còn cái vụ file interfaces, có vẻ như chẳng có gói nào tạo ra nó sẵn cả, nên không có nội dung là phải rồi, bạn muốn gì phải tự thêm thôi
<vubuntor860> vậy ak
<vubuntor860> anh có team viewer không
<vubuntor860> xem giúp em đi.. năn nỉ ak
<Stanley00> xem gì nữa? giải đáp xong hết rồi mà?
<vubuntor860> bây giờ em làm lại
<vubuntor860> nhưng cấu hình luôn interface luôn đúng không anh
<vubuntor860> chứ nó không có tự động auto phải không
<vubuntor860> anh cho em yahoo được không, mới học nên gà mờ lắm
<vubuntor860> có gì em hỏi anh cho tiện...:)
 * Stanley00 thì thấy irc tiện hơn :|
<vubuntor860> em đang làm hướng dẫn anh mà vào nha trang em free tour cho a đi
 * Stanley00 nhà nghèo, không có tiền đâu mà đi du lịch bạn ơi :((
<vubuntor860> yên tâm
<vubuntor860> anh em với nhau a kiếm tiền vào
<vubuntor860> đi chơi để em lo
<vubuntor860> a giúp e e không quên đâu
<vubuntor860> dân hướng dẫn tụi em đi ít tốn lắm
<vubuntor860> toàn dc fee
<vubuntor860> bây giờ e muốn nó auto chọn cấu hình trong interface như hướng dẫn trên mạng được không anh
<Stanley00> thì theo hướng dẫn đó mà làm thôi mà? mà hướng dẫn nào?
<vubuntor860> https://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/04/29/how-to-install-the-dhcp-server-on-ubuntu-12-04lts/
<SuperLuserv3> [ How to Install the DHCP Server on Ubuntu 12.04LTS | Lazy Geek -:) ] - rbgeek.wordpress.com
<vubuntor860> ah xem thử đúng chưa
<vubuntor860> em làm lại
<Stanley00> dhcp-server? tưởng bạn cần auto là dhcp-client thôi, mà cái này là có sẵn rồi, đâu cần làm gì?
<vubuntor860> dạ em làm dhcp server
<vubuntor860> không phải cái kiêur cilent chĩnh ip đâu
<vubuntor860> em làm theo hướng dẫn đó được chưa anh
<Stanley00> vubuntor860: không biết, /me không làm server bao giờ, nhưng /me thì thích official guide hơn, bạn theo link này mà làm https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<SuperLuserv3> [ dhcp3-server - Community Help Wiki ] - help.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor860> huhu
<vubuntor860> thế là bó tay sao
<vubuntor860> em vạch nát cả máy e rùi đó anh
<vubuntor860> anh biết ai chỉ được em không
<vubuntor860> help em với
<Stanley00> cái guide đó chuẩn thế còn gì? @@
<Stanley00> toàn copy paste là chủ yếu... /me nhìn sơ qua là có thể làm được rồi :|
 * MrTuxHdb nhiều chữ vài nhồi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor860: đồ án của em bao giờ thì xong
<MrTuxHdb> :v
 * MrTuxHdb nghĩ 3-4 ngày lên đây hỏi han chỉ để người ta chỉ tận tay
<MrTuxHdb> trong khi đó tự làm xong cmnr
<vubuntor860> chieu nay anh
<vubuntor860> em lam hoai ma khong xong
<vubuntor860> chan
<vubuntor860> lam theo huong dan thuc nguyen dem
<vubuntor860> ma van khong xong
<MrTuxHdb> vậy là dốt thật
<MrTuxHdb> không phải dạng vừa đâu
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor860: thế *đồ án* yêu cầu *chính xác* là làm cái gì?
<vubuntor860> làm server linus
<vubuntor860> trên ubuntu destop
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor860: thế khóc thôi
<vubuntor860> cấp phát địa chỉ IP cho máy trạm
<MrTuxHdb> chứ làm ếu có server linus
<MrTuxHdb> với ubuntu destop
<MrTuxHdb> :(
<vubuntor860> em đang muốn cắn lưỡi đây
<vubuntor860> e lên domain cho nó rồi
<vubuntor860> lên dhcp rồi
<MrTuxHdb> thế cài được DHCP server
<vubuntor860> đang cài đặt cái config
<MrTuxHdb> sao phải xoắn?
<vubuntor860> cài dc nhưng nó ko chạy
<vubuntor860> mới cắn lưỡi chứ
<vubuntor860> :3
<Stanley00> thôi chốt giá, cái card 500k, /me đỡ phải tốn tiền ra tận Nha Trang. OK? :P
<MrTuxHdb> thế tức là cài đếu được
<vubuntor860> ohm
 * MrTuxHdb thông đồng chia tiền với Stanley00 
<vubuntor860> trời cái gì mà làm tiền vậy anh
<vubuntor860> hix
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor860: tại vì hôm nay là ngày làm bù
<vubuntor860> làm chưa thấy đâu mà đòi tiền
<MrTuxHdb> lên lương tính là 400%
<vubuntor860> :3
<MrTuxHdb> theo nhà nước quy định
<vubuntor860> mấy anh này
<vubuntor860> ăn hiếp mem nha
<MrTuxHdb> ơ cái đệt
<MrTuxHdb> tưởng đùa à
<vubuntor860> e mách hết
 * MrTuxHdb <-- Admin này, định mách ai?
<vubuntor860> :(
<vubuntor860> mô phật
<vubuntor860> em mới đọc bài viết vêf a
<vubuntor860> trên diễn đàn tinh tế .vn
<MrTuxHdb> =]]
<vubuntor860> anh trở thành chủ đề lớn lun ak
<CoconutCrab> nổi tiếng nhỉ
<Stanley00> lolz... huyền thoại cmnr =]]
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: nổi lắm
<vubuntor860> em thấy bài viết về a quá trời
 * MrTuxHdb tụt quần quẩy
<vubuntor860> không tin anh seach đi
<vubuntor860> :3
<MrTuxHdb> come on babie
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor860: mấy thằng ngu tinh tế đấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor860: ở đây ai mà chả biết vụ đó =]]
<MrTuxHdb> nói thật là mình không quan tâm
<vubuntor860> e cũng nghĩ vậy đo
<MrTuxHdb> chó cứ sủa người cứ đi
<MrTuxHdb> =]]
<vubuntor860> a làm gì ăn hiếp mem
<vubuntor860> vai~ thật
<MrTuxHdb> mà tsb mấy thằng mất dạy
<MrTuxHdb> mình comment hẳn hoi
<MrTuxHdb> thì nó xóa hết sạch
<vubuntor860> uh
<MrTuxHdb> bớt lại đám reply vớ vẩn
<vubuntor860> :)
<MrTuxHdb> mod tinhte cũng khác đếu gì
<MrTuxHdb> hô hô
<vubuntor860> thế bây giờ bài e tính sao
<vubuntor860> mấy anh ơi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor860: nói chung tinh tế họ giỏi
<vubuntor860> chắc em chớt
<MrTuxHdb> nên qua đó
<MrTuxHdb> người ta giúp free cho
<MrTuxHdb> rất *tinh tế* cmnl
<MrTuxHdb> ở đây toàn ae khó tính
<MrTuxHdb> neeto
<MrTuxHdb> lại nhà nghèo
<MrTuxHdb> nuôi vợ nuôi con
<vubuntor860> em mún qua đó đâu cần ở đây
<MrTuxHdb> nên chia đều 500k
<vubuntor860> em cũng nhà nghèo
<MrTuxHdb> cho mình với Stanley00 nhá
<vubuntor860> mấy anh ăn hiếp
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor860: nghèo mà đếu chịu học
<MrTuxHdb> phạt gấp đôi
<MrTuxHdb> 1m
<vubuntor860> sao ko chiu jhọc chài
<Stanley00> vubuntor860: thế dùng linux được lâu chưa?
<vubuntor860> vừa học vừa làm đó anh
<vubuntor860> cái này e tự đăng kí
<vubuntor860> hoàn thành 2 môn 1 lần
<MrTuxHdb> tự đăng kí = thích
<vubuntor860> đug
<MrTuxHdb> vậy tự làm là chuẩn cmnl
<MrTuxHdb> :v
<vubuntor860> mới mò dc 1 tuần
<vubuntor860> làm trên công ty về 8 tiếng còn lại thức mò
<vubuntor860> thế mà ko dc
<MrTuxHdb> thế thì biết mịa gì về linux
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<vubuntor860> làm sao nộp đây
<vubuntor860> em đâu có học đâu
<MrTuxHdb> tạch
<vubuntor860> đâu có giáo trình
<MrTuxHdb> học lại
<MrTuxHdb> cho nó chắc
<vubuntor860> trườngđưa ra
<vubuntor860> em đăng kí
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor860: thôi
<MrTuxHdb> stop
<vubuntor860> liều mạng thử
<MrTuxHdb> giáo trình đếu gì
 * MrTuxHdb còn đếu được học
<MrTuxHdb> vẫn làm ầm ầm
<vubuntor860> hjxx'
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: <- học cơ khí vẫn code haskell ầm ầm
<vubuntor860> mấy a pro
<vubuntor860> e kém
 * Stanley00 cũng chả được ai dạy linux :(
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor860: pro đếu gì
<MrTuxHdb> sao bằng *tinh tướng*
<vubuntor860> dạ
<MrTuxHdb> tụi mấy bạn ấy tinh tế lắm
<vubuntor860> e đâu có quan tâm
<MrTuxHdb> đm nhà giàu review mechanic keyboard
<vubuntor860> mấy a chỉ dùm e với
<MrTuxHdb> iphone ipad ầm ầm
<MrTuxHdb> qua đó mà xin giúp
<MrTuxHdb> toàn người giỏi thôi
<vubuntor860> :(
<vubuntor860> tròi ơi
<MrTuxHdb> ở đây giúp là phải có tiền
<vubuntor860> sao thế này
<MrTuxHdb> Stanley00: nhề
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor860> xin giúp mà đòi tiền chắc chớt
<Stanley00> vubuntor860: ai biểu chọc sn MrTuxHdb làm giề =]]
<vubuntor860> năn nỉ giúp dùm e cái
<vubuntor860> e có chọc đâu
<vubuntor860> e nói thật
<vubuntor860> nãy tìm tài liệu
<vubuntor860> thấy lạ
<vubuntor860> vô coi thử
<vubuntor860> kể anh đó nghe mà
<vubuntor860> e có bik gì đâu
<vubuntor860> ad giúp e với
<Stanley00> vubuntor860: giúp rồi đấy còn gì, set máy ảo lại mạng kiểu bridge hay host-only ấy, rồi làm theo cái link /me đưa,, NAT thì vứt là phải thôi
 * MrTuxHdb cũng có biết chó gì đâu
 * MrTuxHdb tát Stanley00 
<vubuntor860> vậy chuyển về host only ak
<MrTuxHdb> Stanley00: 500k đủ vé vip mx nhá
<vubuntor860> chứ không dùng nat hả anh
<MrTuxHdb> có hiểu NAT, host-only và Bridge
<vubuntor860> e nhớ hình như trong 2k3 nó dùng nat mà ta
<MrTuxHdb> nó khác nhau chỗ nào không?
<vubuntor860> dạ đúng rồi
<Stanley00> MrTuxHdb: thôi, giúp em nó đi, em nó lỡ dại mà, đằng nào sao này có đi NT thì /me có free hướng dẫn rồi :P
<vubuntor860> hehe
<MrTuxHdb> Stanley00: ở nhà bạn luôn hử
<MrTuxHdb> nghe biểu đi NT tốn lắm
 * MrTuxHdb ngại vl
<vubuntor860> cảm ơn 2 anh trước
<vubuntor860> sdt e.. vô nha trang cần alo e
<vubuntor860> 01687467234
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor860: cảm ơn xong chưa?
<vubuntor860> dạ rùi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor860: thẻ 500k đâu
<Stanley00> MrTuxHdb: đùa thôi, chứ /me nhà nghèo, biết bao giờ mới được đi NT :((
<vubuntor860> giúp đi anh
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor860> hả..............hả...
<vubuntor860> anh nữa rồi
<vubuntor860> giúp e đi
<vubuntor860> server e để cái nào đây
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor860: thôi không đùa nữa
<vubuntor860> nat host hay brige
<vubuntor860> >_<
<MrTuxHdb> bạn đọc tài liệu về sự khác nhau giữa NAT, host-only và brige đi đã
<vubuntor860> em hiểu
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor860: vậy nói ra coi nào :D
 * MrTuxHdb chỉ giúp tự hiểu không giúp làm hộ
<vubuntor860> nat thì bên máy window
<vubuntor860> cấp địa chỉ cho thằng máy trong
<vubuntor860> còn brige là dùng chung địa chỉ
<vubuntor860> host e không hiểu lắm
<vubuntor860> ko biết đúng chưa
<MrTuxHdb> thế lại đếu phải rồi
<vubuntor860> hả
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<Stanley00> vubuntor860: đó là bề nổi của tảng băng thôi, nên không hiểu host là phải rồi =]]
<vubuntor860> :((
<MrTuxHdb> .g vmware host-only nat vs bridge
<SuperLuserv3> MrTuxHdb: http://blog-rat.blogspot.com/2009/05/bridged-vs-host-only-vs-nat.html
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor860: đọc đi
<MrTuxHdb> 15m sau giải thích lại :D
<vubuntor860> herr
<vubuntor860> anh giúp e nhanh giùm với
<vubuntor860> chọn cái nào
<vubuntor860> chiều nay e nop rồi
<Stanley00> ai biểu, tiếc 500k thì ráng chịu, muốn nhanh thì 500k, làm 30 phút là xong :P
<vubuntor860> cái đó e đọc sau được không ...
<vubuntor860> trời anh lại thế ùi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor860: dục tốt bất đạt
<vubuntor860> huhu
<MrTuxHdb> tốc*
<vubuntor860> chăcs em chớt anh ak
<MrTuxHdb> bạn chỉ cần bình tĩnh 15m đọc cái kia
<vubuntor860> chiều e còn đi làm nữa
<vubuntor860> năn nỉ đó mà
<MrTuxHdb> câu chuyện nó khác
<Stanley00> không, rất là sòng phẳng nhé
<MrTuxHdb> mịa làm đồ án thì xin nghỉ mấy buổi đi
<vubuntor860> ko cho nghĩ a
<vubuntor860> nghĩ là nó cắt thưởng
<vubuntor860> ko tăng lương
<vubuntor860> khó lắm
<Stanley00> vubuntor860: chứ nói thật, ngồi đây giải thích, hướng dẫn cho bạn thế này còn tốn thời gian của bọn này nhiều hơn nhiều, mà có nhận được quái gì đâu, nên bọn này đã dành thời gian cho bạn thì nên chịu khó đi bạn à :3
 * MrTuxHdb chưa bao giờ có thưởng 30/04-1/5
 * MrTuxHdb ôm Stanley00 khóc
<vubuntor860> thÆ°Æ¡ng chÆ°a
<vubuntor860> dạ vậy e cố gằng
<vubuntor860> e đang đọc
<vubuntor860> tí xíu e hỏi lại
 * Stanley00 cũng ếu có thưởng =[[
<vubuntor860> xong ui anh oi
<vubuntor860> e doc ui
<vubuntor860> e biet minh chon cai nao roi
<vubuntor860> tình hình là e gửi a cái link này
<MrTuxHdb> chọn cái nào?
<vubuntor860> anh xem dùm e coi thử set up trong này ok chưa
<vubuntor860> e làm theo
<vubuntor860> https://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/04/29/how-to-install-the-dhcp-server-on-ubuntu-12-04lts/
<MrTuxHdb> thật ra cái khó không phải làm được mà là phải hiểu
<SuperLuserv3> [ How to Install the DHCP Server on Ubuntu 12.04LTS | Lazy Geek -:) ] - rbgeek.wordpress.com
<vubuntor860> a xem dùm e tài liệu e tìm đúng chưa
<MrTuxHdb> thứ nhất, giao thức DHCP là gì, hoạt động như thế nào
<MrTuxHdb> thứ hai, DHCP server có rất nhiều, dùng cái nào thì đọc manual của nó mà config
<vubuntor860> em đang cofig nó nek
<MrTuxHdb> mình chuyên dùng dnsmasq cho cả dns caching và dhcp server
<vubuntor860> đang con fig cái dhcp manual
<vubuntor860> em xóa hết file gốc
<vubuntor860> cài lại cái mới
<vubuntor860> ok chứ anh
<MrTuxHdb> không vấn đề
<MrTuxHdb> config đúng là chạy
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor860: thế phải chọn máy ảo ở mode nào?
<MrTuxHdb> mà client là mode nào?
<vubuntor860> e chọn nat
<vubuntor860> tại vi nat no quan tri duoc cac may con
<vubuntor860> con thang host only han che nhieu cai
 * MrTuxHdb give up
<vubuntor860> birge ko su dung dhcp dc
 * MrTuxHdb đẩy Stanley00 ra
<Stanley00> =]]
<vubuntor860> may con e chua cai
<vubuntor860> dang config cai dhcp goc
<MrTuxHdb> vấn đề là bạn làm DHCP server
<MrTuxHdb> nó liên quan đến network
<MrTuxHdb> protocol nhưng bạn không hiểu
<MrTuxHdb> thì sao biết mà debug được
<MrTuxHdb> làm được khác với hiểu
<MrTuxHdb> :(
<vubuntor860> dạ
<vubuntor860> nói chung giờ e đang rối tung lên hết
<MrTuxHdb> dù sao bạn cũng có đọc
<MrTuxHdb> vậy là ok
<MrTuxHdb> có gì nộp xong cho mấy bả trên trường thì về đọc kĩ lại
<MrTuxHdb> sau hiểu mà làm
<MrTuxHdb> chứ làm máy móc không giúp ích lúc đi làm đâu
<MrTuxHdb> DHCP nó là broadcast gói tin trong network
<MrTuxHdb> nên client muốn lấy được ip
<MrTuxHdb> thì phải nhận được luồn broadcast này
<MrTuxHdb> NAT là kiểu máy host (mày cài vmware) nó forward gói tin của máy client để cho client ra internet (nôm na vậy đi)
<MrTuxHdb> Bridge là máy ảo nó *bridge* vào interface của máy thật
<vubuntor860> dạ
<MrTuxHdb> túm lại nó như là 1 client trong mạng tương tương với máy host
<vubuntor860> em cấu hình như vậy dc chưa
<MrTuxHdb> còn host-only là chỉ cho các vms trong cùng một *host-only* interface giao tiếp với nhau
<vubuntor860> e gửi a coi nhé
<MrTuxHdb> nên nếu DHCP server muốn cấp phát cho đám client trên vmware
<MrTuxHdb> thì 1 là cả 2 đặt bridge
<MrTuxHdb> 2 là cả 2 đặt cùng interface host-only
<MrTuxHdb> tất nhiên là disable dhcp server của vmware
<MrTuxHdb> ok
<MrTuxHdb> có vậy thôi
<MrTuxHdb> còn config thì cứ làm theo tut trên mạng là được
<MrTuxHdb> =]]
 * MrTuxHdb thăng
<vubuntor860> anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor860> có điều máy client của e là máy chính bên ngoài anh ak
<Stanley00> MrTuxHdb: ơ, mới coi cái link trên kia, "but they are not visible to others beyond the host as if they are sitting behind their own firewall with the host." vụ này thiệt không vậy? /me không dùng vmware nên không check được :(
<CoconutCrab> he he
<vubuntor860> không sử dụng trên vmware
<CoconutCrab> quan trọng là cái network kia của bạn đang làm tầng nào
<vubuntor860> vmware e dùng làm máy chủ
<Stanley00> vubuntor860: vậy thì chỉ còn mỗi cái bridge thôi.
<CoconutCrab> hay nói cách khác, nó là routing hay bridging
<CoconutCrab> giải cái đó là xong hết
<vubuntor860> vấn đề ở chỗ này
 * CoconutCrab bò đi
<MrTuxHdb> Stanley00: ý sn hỏi chỗ nào :D
<vubuntor860> em dùng brige
<vubuntor860> nhÆ°ng ko ping dc
<MrTuxHdb> f**k ping
<n0bawk> CoconutCrab: em mới chữa pin
<vubuntor860> tại vì máy e có 2 card mạng
<CoconutCrab> n0bawk: good?
<n0bawk> chả hiểu sao cắm điện vào mãi nó ko sạc
<Stanley00> MrTuxHdb: link này, http://blog-rat.blogspot.com/2009/05/bridged-vs-host-only-vs-nat.html , chỗ thằng NAT á, nó ghi thế
<SuperLuserv3> [ Blog Rat: Bridged vs Host-only vs NAT ] - blog-rat.blogspot.com
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> thế kêu lão ấy
<n0bawk> hình như phải xuống 5% thì mới xạc >:3
<vubuntor860> mà thằng ubuntu nó nhận mỗi cái card trong ko nhận card wiless
<CoconutCrab> thử luôn tại chỗ chứ
<vubuntor860> còn thằng ngoài dùng card wiless
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor860: e hèm
<MrTuxHdb> demo dhcp server
<vubuntor860> tình hình là e bật wifi thì 2 thằng ping dc cho nhau
<n0bawk> CoconutCrab: lão ấy có dặn là phải xuống 5% :))
<MrTuxHdb> làm 2 con vms
<CoconutCrab> trước lúc thử con laptop xps cũ cũng thế, ra lão reset lại
<MrTuxHdb> xong
<n0bawk> chwsc để bảo vệ pin nó đỡ hỏng >:3
<vubuntor860> còn tắt thì nó đường ai nấy đi
<n0bawk> CoconutCrab: lại phaỉ reset lại hả?
<MrTuxHdb> Stanley00: thì NAT nó như vậy mà
<n0bawk> hay cứ để thế dùng cũng được?
<CoconutCrab> cứ thử xuống 5% như lão ấy bảo xem
<MrTuxHdb> VM hình như có nhìn được nhau đếu đâu :))
<CoconutCrab> hôm trước mình bị thì đem ra reset lại chip trong pin
<CoconutCrab> chạy mất 1 lúc
<n0bawk> CoconutCrab: lúc nãy em sang windows thì nó còn 6^
<n0bawk> linux thì báo 5%
<n0bawk> em rút dây ra
<CoconutCrab> sao lúc lấy không thử luôn ấy
<Stanley00> MrTuxHdb: thì /me cũng tưởng trước giờ NAT thì guest chả thấy nhau, nhưng nó nói thế thì chắc là thấy được chứ nhỉ?
<n0bawk> máy nó báo chuản bị hibernate
<n0bawk> xong rồi cắm vào nó lại chay >:3
<n0bawk> CoconutCrab: tại hôm qua muộn quá
<n0bawk> nhưng mà lúc về thì lão ấy dặn phải 5%
<n0bawk> dùng xuống đúng 5%
<MrTuxHdb> Stanley00: chỉnh config thì được, ý là mặc định thôi :3
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<Stanley00> MrTuxHdb: ờ, thôi kệ nó, trước giờ chỉ dùng NAT là để có net thôi :|
<n0bawk> >:>:3
<gioankminh> xin chào
<Stanley00> chào, không cross post nhé bạn :P
<gioankminh> là sao vậy? mình không hiểu ?
<Stanley00> gioankminh: ý mình là khi đã hỏi ở một channel và mọi người ở đó đang giúp thì không nên hỏi lại ở channel khác, 1 channel tại 1 thời điểm thôi
<gioankminh> ok! mới xài nên không biết
<MrTuxHdb> Stanley00: còn channel nào nữa à
<Stanley00> MrTuxHdb: ờ, thấy gioankminh hỏi bên #ubuntu rồi :P
<MrTuxHdb> à kinh
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MrTuxHdb> mà bên #ubuntu có gì vui không sn Stanley00
<Stanley00> MrTuxHdb: chả có gì, ngồi đó hóng thôi, không dùng ubuntu nên phải qua đó chôm chỉa tin tức ấy mà :3
<MrTuxHdb> Stanley00: lại xài archlinux rồi
<MrTuxHdb> ?
<MrTuxHdb> không phải vì cái VGA thì hôm qua mình đã cài FreeBSD + ZFS cmnr :(
<Stanley00> xùy, arch ngon mà, /me xài arch cũng vài năm rồi chứ bộ :3
<Stanley00> systemd cũng ngon, miễn đừng phải config gì nhiều là được =]]
<Stanley00> MrTuxHdb: mà zfs có gì hay không? nghe đồn bị chê ghê lắm mà?
<gioankminh> hóa ra các bác là người việt à
<gioankminh> ấy vậy mà như thật ấy
<gioankminh> Stanley00: Bác biết phần mềm Grammar 2.12 dành cho Window không ?
<Stanley00> gioankminh: /me đã trả lời cho bạn ở bên kia luôn rồi còn gì?
<gioankminh> không hiểu nhiều tiếng anh
<gioankminh> nên khó quá!
<Stanley00> thế mà lại đi hỏi bên kia mới ghê chứ, để /me dịch lại cho vậy :|
<gioankminh> ok!
<gioankminh> cảm ơn trước nhá!
<Stanley00> gioankminh: có khả năng lại tại wine có lỗi, hoặc do app cùi, thử cài lại app theo kiểu win98 hoặc chạy theo kiểu win98 ấy, không được thì report bug thôi vì giờ wine toàn chạy bằng account adminitstrator rồi tham khảo http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-96bebfa287b4288974de0df23351f278b0d41014 và  https://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-users/2005-September/018921.html
<SuperLuserv3> [ FAQ - The Official Wine Wiki ] - wiki.winehq.org
<SuperLuserv3> [ [Wine] Windows app complaining that it doesn't have adminstrator privileges ] - www.winehq.org
<Stanley00> mà nhớ không lầm là thằng grammar đó chạy trên dos thì phải, có khi dosbox cũng có thể chạy được nó
<gioankminh> vậy hiện tại mình đang trong quá trình update hệ thống lên !5.04 .
<gioankminh> khi nào hoàn tất nhờ các bác chỉ dẫn chi tiết nhé
<gioankminh> tiện thể m muốn hỏi luôn. giữa hai bản Server và Destop cái nào nên chọn cho laptop ?
<Stanley00> chi tiết thì chịu, có link rồi tự làm theo thôi, chứ /me không có wine, mà cũng không có hứng chỉ tận tay :P
<MrTuxHdb> Stanley00: ZFS ngon
<Stanley00> gioankminh: thế desktop với server thì laptop giống cái nào hơn?
<MrTuxHdb> chả thằng nào so sánh được hết
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<Stanley00> MrTuxHdb: ờ, coi rồi, chậm, nhưng được cái data an toàn thôi
<Stanley00> brtfs ngon hơn :3
<MrTuxHdb> chậm
<MrTuxHdb> ?
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
<MrTuxHdb> ZFS is f**king fast
<Stanley00> MrTuxHdb: nè ? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=zfs_ext4_btrfs&num=2
<SuperLuserv3> [ Benchmarking ZFS On FreeBSD vs. EXT4 & Btrfs On Linux - Phoronix ] - www.phoronix.com
<MrTuxHdb> Stanley00: FreeBSD 8.1
<MrTuxHdb> 4GB RAM?
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
<MrTuxHdb> no l2arc or zil?
 * Stanley00 không biết mấy cái đó nghĩa gì, vậy giờ ZFS ngon lắm rồi à?
<MrTuxHdb> ZFS trước giờ vẫn ngon mà
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MrTuxHdb> btrfs bắt trước đó
<MrTuxHdb> :v
<MrTuxHdb> cơ mà ZFS chỉ tốn RAM tí thôi
<MrTuxHdb> :v
<Stanley00> ờ, chừng nào có dịp cài lại thì xem xét... /me vẫn xài ext4, mà arch thì biết bao giờ phải cài lại đây
<Stanley00> =]]
 * CoconutCrab cõng vubuntor579 bò đi
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-28
<vubuntor722> alô
<vubuntor722> có ai ở nhà ko ạ?
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-30
<vubuntor856> alo
<vubuntor856> co ai k a
#ubuntu-vn 2015-05-01
<vubuntor388> hepl me
<vubuntor388> có ai dó
<vubuntor388> có ai đó ko
<vubuntor388> giúp tôi với
<vubuntor388>  :(
<vubuntor418> vừa viết xong cái gui cho systemctl
<vubuntor418> chạy mướt :3
#ubuntu-vn 2015-05-02
<vubuntor895> xin chào, cho em hỏi cài đặt phần mềm nghe nhạc mp3 trên ubuntu
<vubuntor895> xin chào
#ubuntu-vn 2015-05-03
<Guest32813> alo
<Guest32813> hi
<lewtds> hi
<Guest32813> c o dau vay
<HermitCrab> Cà Mau
<Guest32813> minh hanoi
<HermitCrab> ok
<Guest32813> co ai gap van de o cho ICEauthority khong
<HermitCrab> không
<Guest32813> minh tao user nhung khong dang nhap dc
<levan> hey
#ubuntu-vn 2016-05-02
<vubuntor531> một website, diễn đàn đã die do cái gọi là "tự do" của mrtux sáng lập ra =))
#ubuntu-vn 2016-05-04
<vubuntor425> =))
#ubuntu-vn 2016-05-05
<vubuntor761> =))
<CuaVoDzung> uh huh
<vubuntor761> đông vui thế các bác :D
 * MrTuxHdb tát vubuntor761 
<CuaVoDzung> vẫn đông
<vubuntor761> =))
<vubuntor761> mrtux =)) mrtux =)) mrtux =)) mrtux =)) mrtux =)) mrtux =)) mrtux =)) mrtux =)) mrtux =)) mrtux =))
<vubuntor761> bác vẫn khỏe chứ :D =))
<MrTuxHdb> khỏe
<MrTuxHdb> cơ mà bạn là đứa éo nào
<vubuntor761> =))
<vubuntor761> thanh :v
<CuaVoDzung> Thanh nào
<CuaVoDzung> Thanh Trì hay thanh Đồng?
<vubuntor761> @@
<vubuntor761> @@
<vubuntor761> @@
<MrTuxHdb> Thanh éo nào ta
<vubuntor761> ai biết đâu
<vubuntor761> @@
<CuaVoDzung> Thanh ấy ấy
<CuaVoDzung> ko nhớ à
<MrTuxHdb> Thanh socola?
<vubuntor761> Thanh Chocobie :v
<vubuntor761> W: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg: Signature by key 4CCA1EAF950CEE4AB83976DCA040830F7FAC5991 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1) W: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg: Signature by key 3B068FB4789ABE4AEFA3BB491397BC53640DB551 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1
<vubuntor761> 16.04 update bị lỗi vậy éo biết bị gì
<vubuntor761> @@
<MrTuxHdb> éo biết ai
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
<MrTuxHdb> mà nhiêu tuổi mà sao cứ @@ cả ngày vậy
<CuaVoDzung> lỗi đâu
<CuaVoDzung> warning mà
<MrTuxHdb> người bị xoắn à
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<vubuntor761> @@
<vubuntor240> @@
<MrTuxHdb> %%
#ubuntu-vn 2016-05-06
<stk> hue
#ubuntu-vn 2016-05-08
<vubuntor547> e dang su dung Windows lam s de ket noi với VPS HDH Ubuntu a.
<vubuntor547> may a chi addnick Fb chi? em voi  :  https://www.facebook.com/khanh.quoc.92
<MrTuxHdb> vãi
<MrTuxHdb> thời đại này lại còn đứa nào rỗi hơi
<MrTuxHdb> add fb rồi chỉ cho một thằng éo quen biết
<MrTuxHdb> LOL
<goans> xin chào
<goans> có ai đang ở đây không nhỉ ?
<PoisonedCrab> ?
<goans> xin tư vấn vài điều nhr
<MrTuxHdb> goans: mình là bot
<MrTuxHdb> mình có thể giúp gì bạn
<goans> Database thì nên cài phần mềm nào cho ubuntu ?
<PoisonedCrab> postgresql hoặc mysql
<goans> vậy còn lập trình WEb
<goans> form?
<PoisonedCrab> PHP/Python/Ruby
<MrTuxHdb> goans: back to windows
<PoisonedCrab> đều dùng được
<MrTuxHdb> done
<PoisonedCrab> MrTuxHdb: thôi
<MrTuxHdb> WinForm
<PoisonedCrab> MrTuxHdb: người ta hỏi tử tế
<PoisonedCrab> thì trả lời người ta tử tế
<MrTuxHdb> Mình là bot
<MrTuxHdb> mình chỉ nói thật
<goans> PoisonedCrad: cảm ơn nhiều
<goans> MrTuxHdb: Mình biết bạn nói thật,cảm ơn bạn
 * favadi tát vêu mỏ MrTuxHdb 
 * MrTuxHdb bot hiền
<MrTuxHdb> sao bot bị tát
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<favadi> đừng nghe MrTuxHdb, bạn này không biết dùng Ubuntu đâu
<favadi> toàn dùng Windows rồi vào đây xúi dại các bạn mới
<PoisonedCrab> ờ nhắc thế mới nhớ
 * MrTuxHdb là bot
<MrTuxHdb> bot chỉ nói thật
<PoisonedCrab> để mình đòi quyền owner của channel này luôn nhỉ? :v
<favadi> goans theo mình, bạn nên dùng OSX
<goans> đó có phải là Hệ điều hành không vậy favadi ?
<MrTuxHdb> đấy là một sản phẩm
<MrTuxHdb> sản xuất chuyên biệt cho người gay
<goans> MrTuxHdb nói bậy quá nha
<MrTuxHdb> bot nói thật
<MrTuxHdb> CEO của Apple gay
#ubuntu-vn 2017-05-01
<giang> https://github.com/mrlequoctuan/ibus-unikey
<giang> ai da thu build unikey tu trang nay chua a?
#ubuntu-vn 2017-05-06
<n2i> (`-`)/
